# 

## perm

No to proszę pisać.
Ja mam pytanie do TB dlaczego twierdzi że grunt jest 6 razy lepszym odbiornikiem ciepła niż powietrze? Wprawdzie gdyby rozpatrywać parametry czysto teoretyczne to jest to prawda ale powietrze wskutek konwekcji czy też zwykłego wiatru przemieszcza się. Z tego powodu dla ośrodka takiego jak powietrze, w budownictwie przyjmuje się opór cieplny równy zeru. Dla gruntu nie co przeczy tej tezie.

----------


## gall86

chciałbym dać 2 metry xpsa pod plyte. czy bedzie OK czy mam dolozyc jeszcze z metr?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Gdyby nie uwzględniać konwekcji i innych ruchów powietrza, byłoby znacznie więcej niż 6 x. 
Można to doświadczalnie zmierzyć. 
 Można też stanąć na gruncie 0 stC i w powietrzu - 10 st.C na bosaka w kożuchu do gruntu i futrzanej czapce i w dobrych butach i majtkach. Szybko wyjdzie jak świetnie grunt odbiera ciepło. I przypomnę - kontakt "bryły" człowieka z gruntem 1.5 do 2 % kontakt bryły domu z gruntem 20-25%



> reszta świata


 Polska to nie cały świat
 Ten schemat jest na stronie ISOVER od początku gdy strona powstała.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> chciałbym dać 2 metry xpsa pod plyte. czy bedzie OK czy mam dolozyc jeszcze z metr?


Izolowanie to ekonomia. Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania . Na rysunku dobrze to określił Pan HenoK  
 Chodzi o optymalizację kosztów, o jak najtańszą a dobrą budowę.

----------


## firewall

Czy majtki od Galliano będą dobre, a buty Dell'Acqua z kaszmirowego zamszu też mogą być do tej próby?



> Polska to nie cały świat
> .


Tu prawa fizyki nie obowiązują. Ważne są wewnętrzne przemyślenia "wybrańców" narodu, a nie jakieś durne badania naukowe.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czy majtki od Galliano będą dobre, a buty Dell'Acqua z kaszmirowego zamszu też mogą być do tej próby?
> 
> Tu prawa fizyki nie obowiązują. Ważne są wewnętrzne przemyślenia "wybrańców" narodu, a nie jakieś durne badania naukowe.


 Ma Pa racje. By normalnie zbudowany dom nie zużywał więcej jak 10-30kWh/m2 - trzeba piętnować pseudonaukowców.

----------


## perm

> Gdyby nie uwzględniać konwekcji i innych ruchów powietrza, byłoby znacznie więcej niż 6 x. 
> Można to doświadczalnie zmierzyć. 
>  Można też stanąć na gruncie 0 stC i w powietrzu - 10 st.C na bosaka w kożuchu do gruntu i futrzanej czapce i w dobrych butach i majtkach. Szybko wyjdzie jak świetnie grunt odbiera ciepło. I przypomnę - kontakt "bryły" człowieka z gruntem 1.5 do 2 % kontakt bryły domu z gruntem 20-25%
>  Polska to nie cały świat
>  Ten schemat jest na stronie ISOVER od początku gdy strona powstała.


Doświadczalnie zmierzyć? A jak?
Co do "gołej stopy" i zimnego gruntu to wystarczy prosty eksperyment. Postawić na jakiś czas na zamarznietej ziemi gorące żelazko. Niech grzeje i ziemię i powietrze. Potem można postawić stopę. Powietrze dalej będzie "cieplejsze"? Długo, długo nie. Powietrza nie ogrzejesz. To jest to co pisałem wcześniej. Ma zerowy opór cieplny. Zabierze każda ilość ciepła. Ziemia nie. Izolacja musi być najgrubsza od strony środowiska o najmniejszym oporze cieplnym a takim ze względu na determinowany grawitacją przepływ ciepłego powietrza będzie zawsze strop czy dach. Potem ściany.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Doświadczalnie zmierzyć? A jak?
> Co do "gołej stopy" i zimnego gruntu to wystarczy prosty eksperyment. Postawić na jakiś czas na zamarznietej ziemi gorące żelazko. Niech grzeje i ziemię i powietrze. Potem można postawić stopę. Powietrze dalej będzie "cieplejsze"? Długo, długo nie. Powietrza nie ogrzejesz. To jest to co pisałem wcześniej. Ma zerowy opór cieplny. Zabierze każda ilość ciepła. Ziemia nie. Izolacja musi być najgrubsza od strony środowiska o najmniejszym oporze cieplnym a takim ze względu na determinowany grawitacją przepływ ciepłego powietrza będzie zawsze strop czy dach. Potem ściany.


Dwa identyczne termosy z tę sama ilością wrzątku . Jedn zakopać wstawić do wiadra i zasypać piaskiem np. 20 st.C drugi zostawić na powietrzu 20 st.C -w termosach umieścić czujniki NTC od termometrów.

 Może Pan też zagrzać na grillu trzy kamienie ( podobne) jeden położyć na izolatorze drugi rzucić na ziemię a trzeci do wody. Im lepszy współczynnik odbioru ciepła tym szybciej będą chłodne

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.termhouse.com.pl/userfiles/image/termo3.jpg  czy to nie kpina? Dlaczego tu nikt nie zarzuca kłamstwa!!! Straty do gruntu są pomijalne!!!

----------


## perm

> http://www.termhouse.com.pl/userfiles/image/termo3.jpg  czy to nie kpina? Dlaczego tu nikt nie zarzuca kłamstwa!!! Straty do gruntu są pomijalne!!!


Ten rysunek odzwierciedla rzeczywistość. 
Twoje eksperymenty z termosem, czy tez kamieniami dowodzą czegoś innego ni z twierdzisz. Ciepło najszybciej jest przekazywane przez materiały o wysokim współczynniku lambda. Najlepszymi przewodnikami są metale, powietrze jednym z najgorszych. Dlatego jest wykorzystywane w izolacjach. Przepływ ciepła zależy jednak także od czegoś innego. Od różnicy temperatur. W powietrzu nie zamkniętym ta różnica, ze względu na konwekcję i wiatr jest stała, przepływ ciepła również. W ziemi delta T maleje, choć powoli. Dochodzi do wyrównania temperatur, maleje lub tez ustaje przepływ ciepła. Jest to tylko kwestią ilości energii. Dlatego pozornie stopa zmarznie bardziej od ziemi. Ilość energii jaką może oddać jest bardzo mała. Jeżeli jednak tę ziemię podgrzejesz, czyli dostarczysz jej odpowiednią ilość energii to stopa przestanie marznąć. To jest ta różnica. Powietrze zewnętrzne możesz sobie podgrzewać praktycznie do woli. Zawsze będzie miało tą samą temperaturę. 
Takie to banały że aż głupio pisać. Najwyraźniej jednak gdzieś cię ta wiedza ominęła.

----------


## perm

ops!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nic mnie nie ominęło - przy identycznych izolacjach z sześcianu zimą do gruntu ucieka więcej niż ścianami i dachem razem. To raz - dwa - ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie, jakby chcieli "liczący" na Politechnice. Poza doświadczeniami jest jeszcze praktyka. *Nie udało się nikomu zbudować dom izolowany bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu.* 



> 1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
> 3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
> 5 – samowystarczalny 
> 6 – plus energetyczny


*A z 30 cm - praktycznie udało się każdemu* .  To są fakty!   Ja od 1990 radzę dawać 30cm.

----------


## firewall

> To są fakty!   Ja od 1990 radzę dawać 30cm.


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## Andrzej733

Ale ostra debata..niech was..moderator chyba zaspał  :smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o przewodzenie ciepła...wartością która powoduje żedany materiał przewodzi lub nie jest jego gęstość (bliżej atomy i elektrony). 
Jeżeli  rozpatrywać powietrze jako gaz to jest gorszym przewodnikiem (pustka międzywarstwowa w ścianach), ale powietrze na zewnątrz pod wpływem wiatru się szybko przemieszcza (chłodnica w samochodach)...i w danym okresie czasu np. w sekundę z emiterem ciepła styka sie załóżmy 1000 elektronów..gdy wiatr nie wieje to 100..i dlatego w niektórych warunkach powietrze jest  lepszym odbiornikiem ciepła niż grunt..ale w nominalnych warunkach grunt jest lepszym przewodnikiem niż powietrze.


Takie tam 3 grosze..tylko mnie nie cytujcie   :big tongue:

----------


## perm

> Nic mnie nie ominęło - przy identycznych izolacjach z sześcianu zimą do gruntu ucieka więcej niż ścianami i dachem razem.


Pod warunkiem że delta T jest taka sama  (a nie jest) no i do pewnego momentu. Grunt pod izolowanym domem (nie biorąc pod uwagę stref brzegowych) po pewnym czasie osiągnie pod nieogrzewanym ale izolowanym domem te 8 stopni.


> Poza doświadczeniami jest jeszcze praktyka.


 Praktyka czyli doświadczenie. Masło maślane


> *Nie udało się nikomu zbudować dom izolowany bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu.* *A z 30 cm - praktycznie udało się każdemu* .  To są fakty!   Ja od 1990 radzę dawać 30cm.


Nie udało się nikomu... A ja twierdzę że udało się wielu.

----------


## skrabi

proponuję futro z mysich cip...ek, najlepiej izoluje  :big grin: 

a tak na serio, panie TB, proszę o podanie wzoru do wyliczenia strat ciepła przez przegrodę z uwzględnieniem:
1. grubości izolacji
2. typu środowiska, z którym styka się przegroda (ziemia, powietrze, woda)

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> że delta T jest taka sama


 To Pan potrzyma rękę w powietrzu - 20 i w wodzie +2.



> po pewnym czasie osiągnie pod nieogrzewanym ale izolowanym domem te 8 stopni


 To nie jest prawda. Dla powierzchni ziemi -powierzchnia domu nie stanowi izolatora. Temperatura zimą pod domem ( w dół ) malej a potem rośnie - nie jest to więc ciepło z ziemi.



> A ja twierdzę że udało się wielu.


 A jednak - NIKOMU - zbyt duże straty ciepła.

----------


## perm

> To Pan potrzyma rękę w powietrzu - 20 i w wodzie +2.
>  To nie jest prawda. Dla powierzchni ziemi -powierzchnia domu nie stanowi izolatora. Temperatura zimą pod domem ( w dół ) malej a potem rośnie - nie jest to więc ciepło z ziemi...


Powierzchnia domu nie stanowi izolatora??? Czary mary? Pomyśl trochę. Powód jest bardzo prosty i pisaliśmy tu na forum o tym kilka razy. Wpływ strefy brzegowej sięga pod dom nawet do 5 m wychładzając podbudowę. 5 m to prawie cała powierzchnia przeciętnego domu. Można temu zapobiec na dwa sposoby. Dając izolację pod płytę lub też robiąc dookoła domu opaskę izolacyjną na odpowiednią szerokość czy też głębokość. Ten drugi sposób jest stosowany przy tradycyjnych fundamentach. Temperatura pod domem stabilizuje się po roku, dwóch i pozostaje stała. Mimo tego straty przez strefy brzegowe stanowią ułamek tego co traci się ściany i strop.
Uparcie przez ciebie powtarzany przykład przewodnictwa, niewiele mający wspólnego z tym o czym mówimy świadczy o tym że nie masz pojęcia o czym tak naprawdę się wypowiadasz. Jak już chcesz się zabawić to niech to będzie woda w gumowej rękawiczce którą nałożysz na rękę. nagrzeje się dosyć szybko. Ten efekt wykorzystuje się w piankach do nurkowania, tzw mokrych. Tam własnie warstwa wody chroni przed dalszym wychładzaniem. Jakoś nie potrafisz zrozumieć że nie zamknięte niczym powietrze jest nieograniczonym odbiornikiem ciepła w przeciwieństwie do gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie - jeżeli temperatura pod płytą fundamentową ( idąc w dół) się obniża 
 To te + 8 nie są z ziemi . 
Podgrzanie 1m3 gruntu o jeden stopień w stosunku do układy (sąsiadujący grunt ) i utrzymanie tego stanu przez sezon grzewczy to 400kWh ( dane z geologii z prac na gruntowymi magazynami ciepła.
 1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny
 Nie spotkałem i nie słyszałem o domu izolowanym z mniejszą ilością niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu - może Pan podać taki przykład skoro jest ich wiele?

----------


## skrabi

> proszę o podanie wzoru do wyliczenia strat ciepła przez przegrodę z uwzględnieniem:
> 1. grubości izolacji
> 2. typu środowiska, z którym styka się przegroda (ziemia, powietrze, woda)


ponawiam moją prośbę Panie TB

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Panie - jeżeli temperatura pod płytą fundamentową ( idąc w dół) się obniża 
> Załącznik 196482 To te + 8 nie są z ziemi . 
> Podgrzanie 1m3 gruntu o jeden stopień w stosunku do układy (sąsiadujący grunt ) i utrzymanie tego stanu przez sezon grzewczy to 400kWh ( dane z geologii z prac na gruntowymi magazynami ciepła.
>  1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
> 3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
> 5 – samowystarczalny 
> 6 – plus energetyczny
>  Nie spotkałem i nie słyszałem o domu izolowanym z mniejszą ilością niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu - może Pan podać taki przykład skoro jest ich wiele?


Widzimy inny obrazek? Ile tam jest temp. pod domem?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie chodzi o temperaturę a ułożenie izoterm. 
 A widzimy... widać, że temperatura maleje a potem rośnie. 

Czy może Pan podać przykład domu izolowanego z mniej jak 30cm styropianu?

----------


## kondziu87r

podziwiam ludzi którzy mają siłę, chęci i stalowe nerwy w podejmowaniu próby NAWRÓCENIA pana TB na logiczny tok rozumowania. m :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ponawiam moją prośbę Panie TB


 Może Pan nie czytał - nie jestem fanem OZC bo jest oparty na fałszywym założeniu, że ciepło tracone przez dom jest proporcjonalnie. 
Mało tego - posługujący się wzorami, bardzo często nie znają podstaw fizyki np.
_          Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła     przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór:  Q - ilość przepływającego ciepła w jednostce czasu (moc cieplna) S - powierzchnia przegrody, ?T - różnica temperatur po obu stronach przegrody.  RT: współczynnik oporu cieplnego [m˛K/W]  ---- Wymień założenia do obliczenia przenikania ciepła przez przegrodę.
       W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5)	wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody_
  Definicja ta wyklucza podawanie U przegrody, gdy ciepło idzie inaczej niż prostopadle, gdy izolacja ma przerwę... 
  np. dla takiej konstrukcji.
 Ostatni punkt definicji dotyczy odbiornika ciepła. Może Pan sobie podłogę liczyć jak ścianę ( po obu stronach powietrze ) a potem wynik pomnożyć przez 6 - bo tyle razy lepiej odbiera ciepło grunt od ruchomego powietrza za ścianą.
 W latach 90-tych pod płytę było:
 ze stron ISOVER

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Uzupełniając :
Na Bartckiej w latach 89-90 stawiane były całe alejki ( setki sztuk) 25m2  identycznych pawilonów z płyty warstwowej. Właściciel takiego pawilonu podłogę wykonywał we własnym zakresie - począwszy od betonu na piasku poprzez styropian od 5 do 30 cm . Wszystkie ogrzewana elektrycznie. Zużycie energii od około 200kWh do 1000kWh w tych samych miesiącach zimowych. 
  Ściana przede wszystkim nie może być przewiewna a podłoga izolowana. Pogotowie, by ograniczyć straty ciepła owija pacjenta w folię Al, nie koc.

----------


## skrabi

nie chodzi mi o OZC tylko żeby Pan podał wzór z którego można wyliczyć straty, skąd się bierze te Pana 6 razy?
ja jestem inżynierem i w dzisiejszych czasach wszystko można policzyć, jeśli nie na kartce to za pomocą MESa

no chyba, że to Pana przerasta i nie zna Pan tego magicznego wzoru? a może on po prostu nie istnieje?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W przypadku przegród niewiele można policzyć - bo sam materiał ma zmienną lambdę - ruch powietrza  i wilgoci, Bo mostki termiczne są dynamiczne, a straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne.
 Ale mniejsza o to. 
  Skuteczność odbierania ciepła przez grunt jak i przez powietrze badałem doświadczalnie. Ponieważ są grunty które nawet 20 x lepiej odbierają ciepło od powietrza za ścianą ( wpływa na to choćby trochę większa wilgotność gruntu) więc wyliczenia nie są możliwe - bez badania . Dlatego najlepiej mieć bardzo suchy piach przy dawaniu izolacji lub szczelinę powietrzną jak to robią Skandynawowie czy u nas Damir.

----------


## skrabi

> materiał ma zmienną lambdę - ruch powietrza  i wilgoci, Bo mostki termiczne są dynamiczne, a straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne.


chętnie bym o tym poczytał w literaturze fachowej, może zaproponujesz jakieś tytuły?  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> _Prawdziwie zaskakujące wyniki przynosi symulacja optymalnej grubości ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie, dla których tabela izolacyjności przegród z cytowanego rozporządzenia nie przewiduje praktycznie żadnej warstwy izolacyjnej. W tym przypadku optymalna warstwa materiału izolacyjnego może mieć zacznie większą grubość, nawet 50 cm,_


http://www.energetyczne.info/oszczednosc.html  dr Ludomir Duda.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> chętnie bym o tym poczytał w literaturze fachowej, może zaproponujesz jakieś tytuły?


Co znaczy "fachowa"? Rola izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania, więc z "fachowości" wykluczyć należy wszystkie szkoły gdzie się uczy o ogrzewaniu pośrednim. Bo tam na 100% izolacja do tego celu nie służy. 

 Ja osobiście posługuję się podręcznikiem fizyki - jest tam temat - współczynnik przenikania ciepła i jego analiza. 
Jest w tej analizie 5 punktów ( przepraszam, że się powtarzam, to podstawy tematu i bez tego ani rusz:

*W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.* 

  Jak widać nie można podawać U przegrody gdy materiał izolacyjny jest za murem na fundamencie ( mostek termiczny do gruntu - to brak ciągłości izolacji pkt 3 i inny niż prostopadły kierunek przepływy pkt 2. Nie można też podawać U przegrody gdy jest z materiału przepuszczającego powietrze i parę wodną - pkt 1 . Nie podaje się U do przegród nieizotropowych ( straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne do mostków) pkt 4
 i wreszcie pkt5 - Gdy nie chcemy unikać kontaktu domy z tak dużo lepszym odbiornikiem ciepła jakim jest grunt w porównaniu z powietrzem, (tak jak to czynią Skandynawowie czy u nas firma Damir) to grubością izolacji termicznej należy zniwelować ten kilka razy lepszy odbiornik. 

 Podręcznik fizyki - to naprawdę fachowa literatura.

----------


## perm

> Co znaczy "fachowa"? Rola izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania, więc z "fachowości" wykluczyć należy wszystkie szkoły gdzie się uczy o ogrzewaniu pośrednim. Bo tam na 100% izolacja do tego celu nie służy. 
> 
>  Ja osobiście posługuję się podręcznikiem fizyki - jest tam temat - współczynnik przenikania ciepła i jego analiza. 
> Jest w tej analizie 5 punktów ( przepraszam, że się powtarzam, to podstawy tematu i bez tego ani rusz:
> 
> *W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
> 1)    pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
> 2)    przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
> 3)     długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
> ...


Wszystko się zgadza oprócz jednego (nie bierzemy pod uwagę wpływu stref brzegowych czyli przyjmujemy że długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone). Zmienia się pole temperatury i gęstość strumienia ciepła. Nie możesz traktować podłogi jak ściany czy stropu bo tam faktycznie pierwszy warunek jest zachowany. Tu nie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie traktuje. Definicja i wzory dotyczą tak naprawdę sześcianu zawieszonego w warunkach stabilnych - np w chłodni.
 W domu czyli w warunkach rzeczywistych jest sporo odchyłek od modelu - nie staram się i wyliczać, bo uważam liczenie dynamicznych zmian z kilkuset procentową amplitudą za bezsensowne. Mało tego uważam, że ciepło nie "ucieka" proporcjonalnie i nawet mała szczelina może wystudzić szybko cały termos. Dlatego moje działania i badania od czasu kiedy tym się zająłem (1989) skupiają się na upodobnieniu do idealnego modelu a nie liczeniu dynamicznych odchyłek od modelu . 
 Stąd mur nie traktuję jako izolację a odbiornik ciepła, osłonę izolacji termicznej i konstrukcję. A zwiększony odbiór ciepła przez grunt niweluje grubością izolacji. Stabilność lambdy przegród uzyskuję paroizolacją lub (ostatnio) pianka PUR. A długość i nieograniczoność przegrody z wszędzie prostopadłym kierunkiem przepływu ciepła - to coś co popularnie zwie się termosem. Komfort zapewniam od 24 lat wentylacją mechaniczną. Ponieważ ogrzanie 130m3/h ( tyle potrzeba wg miernika CO2 dla 3 osobowej rodziny by CO2 nie przekraczało 800-1000ppm) z temperatury 0 st.C (średnia w sezonie grzewczym) do 20 st.C około 1kWh - daje to w sezonie grzewczym 3800kWh - stad wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła - kiedyś 60-70% dziś 90-95%. 
 Ostatnio coraz częściej odzyskuje się całe ciepło z wentylacji - puszczając powietrze z centrali przez pompę ciepła zintegrowaną z zasobnikiem cwu. 

  Bardziej obrazkowo  i -  http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46

----------


## perm

> ...A zwiększony odbiór ciepła przez grunt niweluje grubością izolacji...


Nie wiem ile można to powtarzać. Zwiększony odbiór ciepła przez grunt następuje tylko w początkowej fazie. Potem temperatury się wyrównują i przepływ ciepła się zmniejsza . Jeżeli temperatura gruntu pod domem to 15 stopni a podłoga tyleż to przepływu ciepła nie ma. Po co to izolować?

----------


## skrabi

normalnie jakbym czytał Macierewicza  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie wiem ile można to powtarzać. Zwiększony odbiór ciepła przez grunt następuje tylko w początkowej fazie. Potem temperatury się wyrównują i przepływ ciepła się zmniejsza . Jeżeli temperatura gruntu pod domem to 15 stopni a podłoga tyleż to przepływu ciepła nie ma. Po co to izolować?


Nie wyrównują się.   
  Dr Ludomir Duda - _Prawdziwie zaskakujące wyniki przynosi symulacja optymalnej grubości ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie, dla których tabela izolacyjności przegród z cytowanego rozporządzenia nie przewiduje praktycznie żadnej warstwy izolacyjnej. W tym przypadku optymalna warstwa materiału izolacyjnego może mieć zacznie większą grubość, nawet 50 cm,
_
a zaczynamy izolację od 30cm  http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46

  Choć obowiązku izolowania nie ma -  Nie da się zbudować domu izolowanego bez minimum 30 cm styropianu od gruntu, lub odpowiednika. O czym się każdy, kto nie chce izolować a ogrzewać  - zapewne się przekona.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> normalnie jakbym czytał Macierewicza


  Przy przy 20cm styropianu wyjdzie Panu minimum 60 kWh/m2 .

----------


## Fo_

Można gdzieś obejrzeć dom wykonany wg pańskich założeń?

----------


## firewall

Są setki tych domów ( wszak od 1989 buduje z zapotrzebowaniem mniejszym od 30 kWh/m2) :rotfl: 
Wystarczy poszukać ( guru oszczędzania nie podaje z uwagi na ochronę danych osobowych)  :rotfl:

----------


## skrabi

> Przy przy 20cm styropianu wyjdzie Panu minimum 60 kWh/m2 .


nie wyjdzie bo rozpylę sobie bąbel helu wokół domu

----------


## perm

> Nie wyrównują się.   
>   Dr Ludomir Duda - _Prawdziwie zaskakujące wyniki przynosi symulacja optymalnej grubości ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie, dla których tabela izolacyjności przegród z cytowanego rozporządzenia nie przewiduje praktycznie żadnej warstwy izolacyjnej. W tym przypadku optymalna warstwa materiału izolacyjnego może mieć zacznie większą grubość, nawet 50_


Można zobaczyć tę symulację?
Ja może wkleję tą:
"...Jak wynika z obliczeń strat ciepła po 5 roku symulacji, różnica oszczędności na ogrzewaniu hali bez izolacji termicznej a pozostałymi 
wariantami jest niewielka. Jak pokazują obliczenia analizy ekonomicznej, izolacja termiczna posadzki stykającej się z gruntem jest nieopłacalna. Przy najbardziej efektywnej izolacji cieplnej czas zwrotu nakładów na sam materiał izolacyjny wynosi 90 lat. Uzasadnione jest jedynie stosowanie izolacji ułożonej po obwodzie podłogi dla zabezpieczenie posadzki przez przemarzaniem..."
To wnioski z tej pracy magisterskiej:
http://www.kornicki.com/antherm/Dipl...agisterska.pdf

----------


## perm

Ludomir Duda na temat optymalnych grubości izolacji czy też raczej U przegród:



> ... Można go zredukować do 60-70 kWh/m2 rocznie, jeżeli w przegrodach zewnętrznych domu zastosuje się grubszą niż przewidziana normą warstwę ocieplenia – tak, by miał:
> – ściany na „czwórkę” (R<4,0 m2•K/W, czyli U = 0,25),
> – stropodachy na „szóstkę” (R<6,0 m2•K/W, czyli U = 0,16),
> – podłogi na gruncie na „trójkę” (R<3,0 m2•K/W, czyli U = 0,33)...



To stąd:
http://termoportal.com/termodompasywny/co_to_jest_dom_pasywny_/domy_pasywne
Jakim cudem można z tego wyciągnąć wniosek o 6 razy większych stratach przez podłogę niż przez ścianę nie wiem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie - różnica miedzy nami jest taka, że Pan jest teoretykiem a ja praktykiem, ja sam to przebadałem i sprawdziłem. 
Nie sprzedaję izolacji nie mam więc też motywu kłamać.
Fakty są takie - niezależnie od pozostałych izolacji -nie da się wybudować domu izolowanego bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu.
A 6 x jest tylko przy zupełnie suchym piachu

----------


## skrabi

a 29cm jest ok? a czy jak mam 20cm to będę miał dom w 2/3 izolowany?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> a 29cm jest ok? a czy jak mam 20cm to będę miał dom w 2/3 izolowany?


  Z izolacją (termosem ) jest jak z ciążą.
Jeżeli Szanowny Pan uważa, że można być 2/3 w ciąży - to będzie Pan miał 2/3 dom izolowany.
Ja twierdzę, że nie ma częściowej izolacji – i to nie tylko termicznej, elektrycznej czy hydroizolacji też częściowej nie uznaję.
Nie da się zbudować izolowanego domu bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu/

----------


## Andrzej733

Dom w pełni pasywny bez grama styropianu jest możliwy i jest to ziemianka  :smile:

----------


## skrabi

chyba nie można porównywać sytuacji w której ja mam 20cm i suchy piach pod domem, a ktoś ma 30cm i dom stoi w mokrej glinie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

30 cm to dotyczyło suchego piachu w latach 90-tych.- za kilka lat wchodzi standart zeroenergetyczny

----------


## skrabi

dlatego rozpylę bąbel helu wokół domu  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jeżeli ktoś robi centralne ogrzewanie elektryczne zamiast niecetralnego, to nie może dziwić, że więcej izolacji wkłada w dach niż w podłogę.
 Dom należy izolować!
Jedyną zaletą jest, że się Pan przekona jak ważna jest rola izolacji w opłatach.

----------


## Fo_

Można zobaczyć wyniki tych badań?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> chyba nie można porównywać sytuacji w której ja mam 20cm i suchy piach pod domem, a ktoś ma 30cm i dom stoi w mokrej glinie


Nie wiem czy sucha glina lepiej odbiera ciepło o suchego piachu, ale wilgotny piach ( więc zapewne i glina)  ma znacznie lepszym "odbiornikiem"

Zdecydowanie wolał bym mieć 20 cm na suchym piachu niż 30 cm na wilgotnym

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Można zobaczyć wyniki tych badań?


 To znaczy?
 Jak zbadać, że grunt lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze?

----------


## perm

> To znaczy?
>  Jak zbadać, że grunt lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze?


Przepraszam ale gadasz jak połamany. Wiesz co to jest akumulacja? Po dłuższym lub krótszym czasie dochodzi do wyrównania temperatur pod podłogą co jest niemożliwe w przypadku ścian i stropu. 
Masz linka do tego co twój ulubiony Duda sądzi na temat grubości izolacji w poszczególnych przegrodach. Jakbyś nie kombinował nie da się wyciągnąć z tego wniosku o konieczności stosowania grubszej izolacji na podłogę, nie mówiąc o tym że miała by to być 6 razy grubsza izolacja.

Twoje doświadczenia (o ile takie są) są błędne. Masz powyżej linka do symulacji rozkładu temperatur pod podłogą hali. Inaczej niż przez symulację nie da się tego ocenić ze względu na zmienność warunków. Jeżeli masz symulację która potwierdza twoje tezy (wcześniej twierdziłeś że masz taką p. Dudy, gdzie ona?) to ją zaprezentuj. W innym wypadku niestety twoje teorie można włożyć miedzy bajki. Podejście typu "ja wiem i musicie mi uwierzyć na słowo" jest krótko mówiąc niepoważne. Czekam na symulacje potwierdzające twoje tezy. Do momentu ich zamieszczenia wyłączam się z tej bezproduktywnej rozmowy..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

QUOTE]Przepraszam ale gadasz jak połamany. Wiesz co to jest akumulacja? Po dłuższym lub krótszym czasie dochodzi do wyrównania temperatur pod podłogą co jest niemożliwe w przypadku ścian i stropu. [/QUOTE] Akumulacja ma sens gdy "masa" odbiera ciepło gdy jest nadprodukcja a potem je oddaje. W omawianym przypadku grunt stanowi wyłącznie odbiornik. A ponieważ przez przewodzenie do dużej masy dom świetnie oddaje ciepło, dlatego kiedyś minimum izolacji było 30 cm dziś znający zagadnienie podają 50 cm.
 Może jeszcze raz napiszę konkretnie. Niezależnie od pozostałych izolacji - nie da się zbudować domu izolowanego przy mniej niż 30 cm styropianu. To łatwo jest sprawdzić




> Masz linka do tego co twój ulubiony Duda sądzi na temat grubości izolacji w poszczególnych przegrodach


  Dr Duda nie uczył się na Politechnice, więc zna fizykę. A linka... po co? przecież w googlach można znaleźć telefon i maila - to audytor KAPE z nr 1 - uczy audytu. To bardzo miły i kontaktowy facet - można zadzwonić lub napisać.
_Błąd to czy tylko zbrodnia_
http://cieplej.pl/imgturysta/file/ar...mir%20Duda.pdf




> W innym wypadku niestety twoje teorie można włożyć miedzy bajki


 Zarówno teoria - grunt nieporównywalnie lepiej odbiera od domu ciepło niż powietrze, - dlatego przy identycznych grubościach izolacji w podłodze ścianie dachu - więcej tracimy ciepła do gruntu, niż ścianami i dachem łącznie.
Jak i praktyka (24lata) - nie da się postawić domu izolowanego bez minimum 30cm styropianu od gruntu.
Jak i fizycy i audytorzy- dr Duda - ekonomicznie jest 50 cm...
Również katalogi 
http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46

 Izolacja od gruntu zaczyna się od 30 cm styropianu.

Z tym, ze nie ma jeszcze obowiązku izolować dom.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> do wyrównania temperatur pod podłogą


 Nawet gdyby się temperatura wyrównała ( co się nie dzieje, bo nie jest możliwe) to proszę się zapoznać z gruntowymi magazynami ciepła. Podgrzanie m3 gruntu o 1 st. w stosunku do układu i utrzymanie tego stanu przez sezon grzewczy - to 400kWh

----------


## edomek

u mnie wg obliczen wychodzi 30kwh/m2. zobaczymy ile po roku czasu wyjdzie z obliczeń. Mam 20 cm styroduru pod całym domem.
Jeżeli wyjdzie takie zapotrzebowanie, okaże się, że pisze Pan bzdury i jest Pan tylko teoretykiem przed monitorem a nie praktykiem , czy tak?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dokładnie tak.  Wyjdzie Panu ponad ponad dwa razy tyle.

----------


## perm

> ...


Symulację proszę! Twoje bajki już czytałem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Symulację proszę! Twoje bajki już czytałem.


  Posługuje się praktyka i doświadczeniem,  nie symulacją. Co do symulacji 



> _Prawdziwie zaskakujące wyniki przynosi symulacja optymalnej grubości ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie, dla których tabela izolacyjności przegród z cytowanego rozporządzenia nie przewiduje praktycznie żadnej warstwy izolacyjnej. W tym przypadku optymalna warstwa materiału izolacyjnego może mieć zacznie większą grubość, nawet 50 cm,
> _


 Pan się zwróci do dr Dudy. To jego zawód.  http://www.kape.gov.pl/dbaudit/fs-audita.phtml


http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46  ISOVER też bajki pisze?

----------


## skrabi

> QUOTE]
>   Dr Duda nie uczył się na Politechnice, więc zna fizykę. A linka... po co? przecież w googlach można znaleźć telefon i maila - to audytor KAPE z nr 1 - uczy audytu. To bardzo miły i kontaktowy facet - można zadzwonić lub napisać.
> _Błąd to czy tylko zbrodnia_
> http://cieplej.pl/imgturysta/file/ar...mir%20Duda.pdf


we wspomnianym artykule Pana Dudy wspomina on jedynie o 40% błędzie przy stratach przez grunt

_Błędny jest  sposób  wyliczania strat przez podłogę na  gruncie, który  obniża wartość 
strat  ciepła  o około 40%._

tak więc biorąc pod uwagę całe OZC, i że straty do gruntu są poniżej 10%, wychodzi, że błąd na stratach do gruntu to 4%

Pan Duda, nie twierdzi ponadto, że strat do gruntu nie da się policzyć, co Pan TB próbuje nam wmówić, a jedynie twierdzi, że formuła podana przez ministerstwo jest nieprawidłowa

----------


## BCS

Pozwolę się wtrącić, nie chcę bronić pana Tomasza, ale jego radykalne poglądy na temat wychładzania przez fundament i podłogę budynków, jeśli do końca nie mają w pełni podstaw naukawych, to pozwoliły wielu przeanalizować pomijany/bagatelizowany temat ucieczki ciepła do gruntu, lepiej docieplili i zaizolowali tę część budynku. Ja wcześniej zakładałem, że ocieplenie pod podłogę powinno być około 1/3 z grubości ścian, a dziś jestem zwolennikiem głębokiej wymiany  gruntu pod chudziakiem  i ocieplenia nie gorszego niż na ściany - bo ubytek ciepła do gruntu jest stały od października do kwietnia, a ściany przez dzień absorbują ciepło od słońca, czyli nieraz w mroźne dni troszkę się podgrzewają, myślę że wielu inwestorów i wykonawców, po opisowych przykładach pana Tomka nie dało się zwieść oszczędnością przy izolacji tej części budynku. Co do przykładów, gdzie więcej ucieknie ....i ustawienie budynku do wiatru i położenie fundamentów na piaskowej górce czy w dolinie oraz cieku wodnym, mają tak wielki wpływ, że dyskusja ogólna nie załatwi tego. 
Żeby panu  TB nie było za kolorowo, to w ogóle nie zgadzam się z jego opiniami w kwestii: wyższości ocieplenia wewnętrznego oraz niemożliwe, żeby ogólnie przyjęte teorie naukowe były do bani - domy stoją, a ludzie w nich mieszkają szczęśliwie. Ja wysłuchałem/wyczytalem  opinii pana TB, wyciągnąłem wnioski, uśredniłem z tym co jest na rynku i innym też tak radzę do tego podejść.

----------


## skrabi

> QUOTE]
> Również katalogi 
> http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46
> 
>  Izolacja od gruntu zaczyna się od 30 cm styropianu.
> 
> Z tym, ze nie ma jeszcze obowiązku izolować dom.


to zobacz jeszcze ile sugerują dawać materiału izolacyjnego na dach i ściany, zdecydowanie więcej niż pod dom, czyli zupełnie odwrotnie niż ty wszystkim radzisz

pozatym do materiałów marketingowych należy patrzeć z przymrużeniem oka, wiadomo, że jak firma sprzedaje materialy izolacyjne to bedzie sugerować, żeby dać jak najgrubszą warstwę

dodam jeszcze, że broszura dotyczy Skandynawii w której jest chłodniej niż u nas

----------


## skrabi

> QUOTE]
> Również katalogi 
> http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46
> 
>  Izolacja od gruntu zaczyna się od 30 cm styropianu.
> 
> Z tym, ze nie ma jeszcze obowiązku izolować dom.


to zobacz jeszcze ile sugerują dawać materiału izolacyjnego na dach i ściany, zdecydowanie więcej niż pod dom, czyli zupełnie odwrotnie niż ty wszystkim radzisz

pozatym do materiałów marketingowych należy patrzeć z przymrużeniem oka, wiadomo, że jak firma sprzedaje materialy izolacyjne to bedzie sugerować, żeby dać jak najgrubszą warstwę

dodam jeszcze, że broszura dotyczy Skandynawii w której jest chłodniej niż u nas

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie - dr Duda pisze o 50 cm styropianu. ISOVER zaczyna od 30.  A ciepło nie ucieka w procentach!!! Straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne, przez 0.5% szczelinę wychłodzi Pan cały dom. Straty ciepła są w kWh - procenty to podaje wyłącznie źle wykształcony człowiek. 
  Niezależnie czy dom 100m2 zużywa 1000kWh czy 10 000 to zawsze jest 100% - Kiedy Pan się przestanie naciągaczom dać za nos wodzić. Ja nie handluję izolacją - nie mam w oszukiwaniu, żadnego motywu. W przeciwieństwie do inżynierów od centralnego ogrzewnictwa - oni muszą oszukiwać - nikt nie założy centralnego w domu izolowanym!!!
  jak można w ogóle pomyśleć o stratach ciepła w %???

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Panie - dr Duda pisze o 50 cm styropianu. ISOVER zaczyna od 30.  A ciepło nie ucieka w procentach!!! Straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne, przez 0.5% szczelinę wychłodzi Pan cały dom. Straty ciepła są w kWh - procenty to podaje wyłącznie źle wykształcony człowiek. 
>   Niezależnie czy dom 100m2 zużywa 1000kWh czy 10 000 to zawsze jest 100% - Kiedy Pan się przestanie naciągaczom dać za nos wodzić. Ja nie handluję izolacją - nie mam w oszukiwaniu, żadnego motywu. W przeciwieństwie do inżynierów od centralnego ogrzewnictwa - oni muszą oszukiwać - nikt nie założy centralnego w domu izolowanym!!!
>   jak można w ogóle pomyśleć o stratach ciepła w %???


Możesz w końcu jakieś konkrety zamiast pobożnych życzeń?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> wyższości ocieplenia wewnętrznego oraz niemożliwe, żeby ogólnie przyjęte teorie naukowe były do bani


Ja zajmuje się tylko domami izolowanymi - nie całym budownictwem. I nie jestem teoretykiem tylko praktykiem. 
 Na pierwszym miejscu jest ekonomia. Rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - mając określoną kasę - jak więcej wydamy na izolację to mniej na instalacje. Koncerny "grzewcze" politechniki i budżet państwa - będą zwalczać izolację bo tej się pogodzić nie da z biznesem wyżej wymienionych.

*Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny*

Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł.

----------


## skrabi

w podanym przez Pana materiale, isover proponuje na ściany i dach więcej materiału izolacyjnego niż pod dom

dlaczego robi Pan odwrotnie niż jest napisane w przedstawianym przez Pana materiale?
dlaczego isover proponuje na ściany i dach więcej materiału jeżeli przez podłogę według Pana straty ciepła są 6x większe?

----------


## nydar

Załóżmy hipotetycznie że dom ma nap.do lustra wody gruntowej  ok.200cm.Izolacja pod posadzką to 20cm.EPS.100cm piasku średnio wilgotnego to ok.10cm EPS.Wniosek .Izolacja pod posadzką to równowartość 40cm.EPS.Należy jedynie podkreślić,że izolacja ,,piaskowa" robi się skuteczna dopiero po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym.Warunkiem aby to dobrze funkcjonowało jest oddalenie wody opadowej z rynien na kilka metrów od ścian fundamentowych.

----------


## perm

> Ja zajmuje się tylko domami izolowanymi - nie całym budownictwem. I nie jestem teoretykiem tylko praktykiem. 
>  Na pierwszym miejscu jest ekonomia. Rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - mając określoną kasę - jak więcej wydamy na izolację to mniej na instalacje. Koncerny "grzewcze" politechniki i budżet państwa - będą zwalczać izolację bo tej się pogodzić nie da z biznesem wyżej wymienionych.
> 
> *Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
> Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
> Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.
> 
> Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 
> 
> ...


Wszystko fajnie tylko po to ta rozmowa by ktoś kto musi podjąć decyzję o inwestycji w izolację zaplanował jej optymalną grubość. Nie jest optymalną w żaden sposób 6-krotnie większa izolacja podłóg na gruncie lub płyty fundamentowej którą tak żarliwie polecasz. Nie ma dla tego rozwiązania żadnego uzasadnienia. Prosiłem cię już, i nie tylko ja byś zamieścił symulację udowadniającą ten 6 razy większy przepływ ciepła ale jakoś nie potrafisz przedstawić tak prostego dowodu. Pierdzielenie że jesteś praktykiem a nie teoretykiem odbiera ci resztki wiarygodności.

Nie przypadkiem byłem za tym byś wypowiadał się tutaj. W takich "rozmowach" często można i dojść do konstruktywnych wniosków i do sensownych rozwiązań. Niestety jak na razie jesteś bardziej niż rozczarowujący. Gdzie te dowody, gdzie symulacje??? Miałem tę odrobinkę nadziei że gdzieś coś mi umknęło ale niestety trafiłem kulą w płot. Bardzo to co piszesz odbiega od twojego image, kontrowersyjnego może ale bezkompromisowego eksperta. Powtarzasz banały, nie starając się czy też, co jest bardziej prawdopodobne nie potrafiąc ich udowodnić. Chcesz być śmiesznym fikołkiem to sobie bądź. Bye.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przecież nie trzeba izolować, a Pan jest naprawdę wyjątkiem. Spotykałem ludzi, którzy nie pomyśleli o tym, że są oszukiwani, o tym, że grunt wielokrotnie lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze i to nawet przy mniejszej różnicy temperatur, ale to co Pan pisze - to pierwszy raz spotykam.
 Szanowny Panie zacytuję więc dr Dudę z "Mądry buduje 2 x lepiej" Kto daje mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu, jest niedouczonym szkodnikiem". 

 I nie da się bez tego ( niezależnie id innych izolacji) postawić domu izolowanego.

To są konkrety, które każdy może łatwo zweryfikować 

Co do grubości izolacji w dachu i ścianie w katalogu ISOVER...  Izolacja termiczna działa w obie strony, ma też maksymalnie ograniczać wpływ ciepła słonecznego latem. Wszak dziś  powszechne są poddasza użytkowe. W tym zadaniu (izolacja latem od słońca ) podłoga nie bierze udziału. 
 Nasłonecznienie to zacznie większy strumień ciepła niż straty do gruntu, zwłaszcza, że pokrycie dachu jest przeważnie ciemne.
 Jeżeli chodzi o dom izolowany (poniżej 30kWh/m2 OGRZEWANIE  (sprawdzone w praktyce) – to wystarczy taki termos: 30cm styropianu od gruntu 12 cm wełny z al folią w ścianie i 15 cm w dachu.  Więcej izolacji w ścinę i dach daje się by poprawić komfort latem.

Ps ZIMA (temperatura gruntu 0 st C powietrza -5... jest Pan kotłownią 100W czyli na dom 3m3 ( namiot typu „jedynka” Musi Pan w tym namiocie przenocować. Ma Pan do dyspozycji kilka płyt styropiany. ... Ja bym go dał najwięcej pod dupę. I powiększając ten namiot o metr... o metr... o metr... aż do np.120m2 nie znalazłem wielkości dla której „odwróciłbym” fizykę. 
 Dlatego np IZODOM 2000 daje 37 cm  lepszego od styropianu izolatora, A  3 domy „zeroenergetyczne_ ISOMX w Wielgolesie Duchnowskim musieliśmy przerobić na grzejniki elektryczne, bo nie szło ich dogrzać do 17 st  - zrobili sobie ogrzewanie i chłodzenie gruntem pod domem. Po wyrwaniu instalacji za 100 000 było OK

----------


## perm

> ...


Nie wiem czy jest sens to wszystko powtarzać przy kompletnym braku argumentów TB ale może ci co czytają wyciągną jakieś wnioski:
Jeszcze raz Ludomir Duda:



> ...*Współczynniki U przez dwa**
> 
> Potraktujmy maksymalne wartości współczynników przenikania ciepła U przegród budowlanych zapisane w załączniku do „rozporządzenia o warunkach technicznych" jako minimum, które musimy wypełnić, by uzyskać zezwolenie na budowę. 
> 
> Dodatkowe ocieplenie potraktujmy jako inwestycję kapitałową, której opłacalność porównamy z alternatywnymi inwestycjami o zbliżonym poziomie ryzyka. Pewnym problemem wynikającym z kryzysu światowego jest oczywiście znalezienie inwestycji o równie niskim poziomie ryzyka jak pewność, że lepiej ocieplony dom to niższe rachunki za jego ogrzewanie. Przyjmijmy więc optymistycznie, że w dającej się przewidzieć przyszłości będą dostępne lokaty o stałym oprocentowaniu w wysokości 7 proc. (pomniejszonym o podatek Belki). 
> 
> Zgodnie z zasadami analizy ekonomicznej wyliczymy wskaźnik NPV (ang. net present value). Służy on do porównania, o ile więcej lub mniej dochodu przyniesie inwestycja - w naszym rozważaniach będą to nakłady na dwa razy "cieplejsze" przegrody budowlane - od inwestycji referencyjnej, czyli 15-letniej lokaty o stałym oprocentowaniu w wysokości 7 proc. 
> 
> We wspomnianych „warunkach technicznych" obowiązujące obecnie graniczne wartości współczynników przenikania ciepła U [w W/(m2K)] wynoszą dla:
> ...


Przypomnę tylko że w innym tekście L.Duda stwierdził, zgodnie z prawdą że wskaźnik U = 0,45 dla podłóg na gruncie osiąga się bez żadnego ocieplenia. Oznacza to nic innego jak sugerowaną przez niego grubość ocieplenia równą 8 cm. Jest to wg. niego dobre rozwiązanie.
Powyższy cytat jest z tej strony: http://porady.domiporta.pl/poradnik/1,127301,6396546,Madry_buduje_dwa_razy_lepiej.html  ?as=1

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie ... Namówiłem dr Dudę do zwrócenia uwagi na znacznie nie doszacowanie odbiornika jakim jest grunt w 2005 roku. Zbadał to i teraz pisze, że "mniej jak 30 cm to niewiedza. - Dlaczego Pan nie skorzysta z maila czy telefonu????? 
 Decydujący w stratach ciepła ( nie chodzi mi o izolację letnią) jest grunt a potem wentylacja. Ściany i dach MUSZĄ być szczelne nieprzepuszczające powietrza czy H2O .  Na 30-40 styropianie pod wylewką - postawię Panu namiot  wielkości Pana domu z płótna gumowanego + wentylacja z 90% odzyskiem ciepła - i nie przekroczę 30kWh/m2 w całym sezonie grzewczym . 
 Przecież pewne fakty można sprawdzić!!! Pan znajdzie dom z 30 cm styropianu od gruntu, bez mostka termicznego ogrzewany niecentralnie -zużywający ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie i dom z 20cm styropianu od gruntu zużywający mniej jak 60kWh/m2 !!!

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Panie ... Namówiłem dr Dudę do zwrócenia uwagi na znacznie nie doszacowanie odbiornika jakim jest grunt w 2005 roku. Zbadał to i teraz pisze, że "mniej jak 30 cm to niewiedza. - Dlaczego Pan nie skorzysta z maila czy telefonu????? 
> ...


Zamieściłem wyżej wypowiedź p. Dudy w sprawie grubości izolacji dla poszczególnych przegród. Co jest w tym niezrozumiałego? Nie korzystam z maila i telefonu bo chciałbym zobaczyć czarno na białym te wyliczenia o których mówisz a których jakoś nie potrafisz zamieścić. Jak na razie ten artykuł jest dla mnie konkretem którego nie mogę się doczekać od ciebie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie korzystam z maila i telefonu


  Odnoszę nieodparte wrażenie, że Pan chce sam siebie przekonać.  A nawet Pan nie chce tego wiedzieć  Już pisałem... wyliczenia są niemożliwe, może je zrobić tylko ktoś kto nie zna fizyki - czyli np absolwent szkoły gdzie jest ogrzewnictwo. Powód? Nie ma danych. Skoro grunt w zależności od zawartości wody może odbierać ciepło 6 x lepiej niż powietrze a może i 20 x. 
  Nie zbuduje Pan domu izolowanego bez 30 cm styropianu w od gruntu. - co tu jest niekonkretnego. Jeżeli Pan nie posłucha mnie czy dr Dudy (współcześnie) to się sam Pan przekona . Dlaczego Pan tak broni innym mieć wybór OGRZEWAĆ czy IZOLOWAĆ. Ma Pan w tym jakiś interes by ludzie domów nie izolowali???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wyliczenia:



> We wspomnianych „warunkach technicznych" obowiązujące obecnie graniczne wartości współczynników przenikania ciepła U [w W/(m2K)] wynoszą dla:
> 
> - okien 	U = 1,80,
> - dachów 	U = 0,25,
> - ścian zewnętrznych 	U = 0,30,
> - podłóg na gruncie 	U = 0,45.


Definicja współczynnika U 
*       W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
 5) wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody*

Szanowny Panie !!! Jeżeli po obu stronach przegrody mamy powietrze - to bu U wynosiło 0.3 - musi być w przypadku styropianu 12 cm z paroizolacją
Ale jeżeli odbiornik po drugiej stronie przegrody (pkt 5 z definicji) jest np 6 x lepszy to ile potrzeba styropianu by strumień był 0.45W/m2 xK?

----------


## perm

> Odnoszę nieodparte wrażenie, że Pan chce sam siebie przekonać.  A nawet Pan nie chce tego wiedzieć  Już pisałem... wyliczenia są niemożliwe, może je zrobić tylko ktoś kto nie zna fizyki - czyli np absolwent szkoły gdzie jest ogrzewnictwo. Powód? Nie ma danych. Skoro grunt w zależności od zawartości wody może odbierać ciepło 6 x lepiej niż powietrze a może i 20 x. 
>   Nie zbuduje Pan domu izolowanego bez 30 cm styropianu w od gruntu. - co tu jest niekonkretnego. Jeżeli Pan nie posłucha mnie czy dr Dudy (współcześnie) to się sam Pan przekona . Dlaczego Pan tak broni innym mieć wybór OGRZEWAĆ czy IZOLOWAĆ. Ma Pan w tym jakiś interes by ludzie domów nie izolowali???


Ja akurat p. Dudy słucham. Jest niewątpliwie fachowcem i to przekonywującym w przeciwieństwie do ciebie. Problem w tym że on twierdzi co innego niż ty o czym mozna przeczytać w zamieszczonym przeze mnie cytacie. Uparcie tego nie zauważasz. Dalej uważasz że grunt pod domem sie nie nagrzewa, bo przekazuje ciepło dalej, mimo że sam zamieściłeś izotermy z których wynika co innego.  Widzisz tam sugerowaną przez p. Dudę grubość izolacji dla ścian i podłóg na gruncie? Co to oznacza? To co twierdzisz że przez grunt ucieka 6 razy więcej ciepła czy cos odwrotnego? Duda nie ma racji? Upór również powinien miec granice. Palnąłeś głupotę to sie teraz do tego przyznaj.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ja akurat p. Dudy słucham. Jest niewątpliwie fachowcem i to przekonywującym w przeciwieństwie do ciebie. Problem w tym że on twierdzi co innego niż ty o czym mozna przeczytać


  Twierdzi co innego? Tak - 50cm styropianu - i proszę, skoro mu ufasz to napisz maila lub zadzwoń 
 Dane są na stronach KAPE audytor nr 1  CO ZA PROBLEM???

 Jeżeli izolacji ma być tyle co w ścianie ( też koło 30cm ) to należy podłogę podnieść

----------


## perm

> Twierdzi co innego? Tak - 50cm styropianu - i proszę, skoro mu ufasz to napisz maila lub zadzwoń 
>  Dane są na stronach KAPE audytor nr 1  CO ZA PROBLEM???
> 
>  Jeżeli izolacji ma być tyle co w ścianie ( też koło 30cm ) to należy podłogę podnieść


Dostrzegłeś to:
*Dwa razy lepsze wartości to zatem dla:

- okien
U = 0,900,

- dachów
U = 0,125,

- ścian zewnętrznych
U = 0,150,

- podłóg na gruncie
U = 0,225.










**Ściany zewnętrzne U = 0.150,
podłogi na gruncie U = 0.225
*
Duda to napisał!!!
Jak się to ma do twoich niedorzecznych teorii?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Strumień ciepła 0.225 W/m2 x K między powietrzem wewnętrznym a gruntem 6 razy lepiej odbierającym ciepło - TO ILE cm styropianu???
Dr Duda podał wyraźnie - ekonomiczna grubość to 50 cm mniej jak 30 cm -szkodliwe nieuctwo.

----------


## HenoK

> Dr Duda podał wyraźnie - ekonomiczna grubość to 50 cm mniej jak 30 cm -szkodliwe nieuctwo.


Z tego co pamiętam, to takie wyliczenie ekonomicznej grubości izolacji było w którym z numerów "Ładnego domu". 
Tyle tylko, że była tam podana specyficzna sytuacja, w której taka grubość styropianu jest optymalna.
Chodziło o posadzkę na gruncie pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi. Opisana była sytuacja, gdy ściany fundamentowe są dosyć wysokie i konieczny był układ warstw : zagęszczona podsypka piaskowa, izolacja cieplna ze styropianu, podkład cementowy, posadzka. Łączna grubość tych warstw wynosiła zdaje się 60cm. Dr Duda napisał, że zamiast dawać zagęszczoną podsypkę piaskową o gr. 20cm można pogrubić warstwę styropianu do 50cm. Z wyliczenia wynikało, że będzie to tańsze rozwiązanie. 
Rozszerzanie tego na wszystkie inne sytuacje jest co najmniej nadużyciem.

----------


## perm

> Strumień ciepła 0.225 W/m2 x K między powietrzem wewnętrznym a gruntem 6 razy lepiej odbierającym ciepło - TO ILE cm styropianu???


??? O czym ty piszesz? Jesteś kompletnym ignorantem. Współczynnik 0.225 W/m2xK dla podłóg *z izolacją* na gruncie Duda określił jako wystarczający. Osiaga się go przy warstwie styro 8 cm grubości. Ten U jest  wiekszy niz dla ściany czy stropu bo przez grunt ucieka mniej ciepła. Pozwala to na zastosowanie mniejszej warstwy izolacji więc przegroda może mieć wyższy U. Przecież jest to tam jak byk napisane.



> Dr Duda podał wyraźnie - ekonomiczna grubość to 50 cm mniej jak 30 cm -szkodliwe nieuctwo.


Gdzie to podał? Omamy masz?
Kończę rozmowę. Zrobili z ciebie pajaca dyżurnego a ty dzielnie starasz się zadanie wypełnić. Miłej zabawy.

----------


## surgi22

Drodzy koledzy a pomyślał ktoś o tym o ile może się odkształcić styropian przy 50 cm grubości, pod wpływem obciążenia ?  Zakładając nawet przy bardzo twardych styropianach np. termorganica parking gold że wynosi 2-3% to daje to 1-1,5 cm co spowoduje osiadanie podłogi (w pokojach przy listwach - pikuś, można obniżyć listwy,  ale w łazienkach -robić fugę1,5 cm ???? )

----------


## perm

> Drodzy koledzy a pomyślał ktoś o tym o ile może się odkształcić styropian przy 50 cm grubości, pod wpływem obciążenia ?  Zakładając nawet przy bardzo twardych styropianach np. termorganica parking gold że wynosi 2-3% to daje to 1-1,5 cm co spowoduje osiadanie podłogi (w pokojach przy listwach - pikuś, można obniżyć listwy,  ale w łazienkach -robić fugę1,5 cm ???? )


Przy podłodze na gruncie obciążenia powodującego taką deformację nie będzie. W nasypach drogowych też stosuje się styropian i to w warstwie zdaje się nawet kilkumetrowej. Tak jak HenoK napisał czasem styro wyjdzie taniej niż piach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dlatego namawiam napisać maila lub zadzwonić. Nie będę ukrywał, że ja spotykam się z Panem Dudą minimum raz w tygodniu.

----------


## perm

> Dlatego namawiam napisać maila lub zadzwonić. Nie będę ukrywał, że ja spotykam się z Panem Dudą minimum raz w tygodniu.


Ja też, tyle że z panią Dudą (z panem Ludomirem Dudą nie ma ta niewiasta nic wspólnego). Też jest fajnie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny nie ignorancie – proszę odpowiedz: Ile cm styropianu  trzeba by było 


> 0.225 W/m2xK dla podłóg z izolacją na gruncie


 Gdyby po obu stronach przegrody było powietrze – to jest to 15 cm – a jeżeli po drugiej stronie jest wielokrotnie lepszy odbiornik? Np. 6 x 
Rozumie Pan co to jest „współczynnik odbioru ciepła”?

----------


## perm

> Szanowny nie ignorancie – proszę odpowiedz: Ile cm styropianu  trzeba by było  Gdyby po obu stronach przegrody było powietrze – to jest to 15 cm – a jeżeli po drugiej stronie jest wielokrotnie lepszy odbiornik? Np. 6 x 
> Rozumie Pan co to jest „współczynnik odbioru ciepła”?


Zapytam panią Dudę. Niestety jej się wszystko z seksem kojarzy ale za to ma fantazję. Pewnie zrobi jakiś eksperyment.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jesteś kompletnym ignorantem


 Jest Pan niesprawiedliwy - ignorant da mniej niż 30 cm styropianu w podłodze. Ja uważam, że domy powinny być izolowane. 
Ps - zniknął post Pana Henryka ... jak to możliwe. Została moja odpowiedź.

----------


## perm

> ...Ja uważam, że domy powinny być izolowane....


Poddaję się. Proszę więcej nie strzelać.

----------


## HenoK

> Rozumie Pan co to jest „współczynnik odbioru ciepła”?


W literaturze można spotkać pojęcie "współczynnika odbioru ciepła", ale w zupełnie innym kontekście, niż Pan go używa (jako parametr wydajności chłodnicy http://bipromasz.pl/index.php?m=bipr...roducts_id=137 ).
Przy obliczaniu przegród budowlanych uwzględnia się *opory przejmowania ciepła*. 
Dlaczego bierze się pod uwagę "opór", a nie "przewodzenie" ciepła, które jest odwrotnością oporu?
Przyczyna jest prosta - suma oporów przejmowania ciepła po obu stronach przegrody oraz oporu cieplnego poszczególnych warstw przegrody daje opór cieplny całej przegrody.
Dopiero odwrotność współczynnika oporu cieplnego przegrody (R) wyznacza współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegrody (U).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Może konkretnie – Panie Henryku... Czy jeżeli przy 15 cm styropianu w warunkach ustalonych ( powietrze /powietrze ) mamy mamy 0.25W/m2 xK a teraz zmienimy warunki na 6 x lepszy odbiornik ciepła – to ile styropianu musi być by strumień był 0.25W/m2 xK?

Ps Pan wykasował Swój poprzedni post?

----------


## surgi22

> Przy podłodze na gruncie obciążenia powodującego taką deformację nie będzie. W nasypach drogowych też stosuje się styropian i to w warstwie zdaje się nawet kilkumetrowej. Tak jak HenoK napisał czasem styro wyjdzie taniej niż piach.


Oczywiście że taniej - 6 m3 piachu ok. 300 PLN ( 1m3 - 50 PLN ),   poproszę w tej cenie za 1m 3 styropian ( daj znać gdzie - wezmę parę tirów).

----------


## HenoK

> Może konkretnie – Panie Henryku... Czy jeżeli przy 15 cm styropianu w warunkach ustalonych ( powietrze /powietrze ) mamy mamy 0.25W/m2 xK a teraz zmienimy warunki na 6 x lepszy odbiornik ciepła – to ile styropianu musi być by strumień był 0.25W/m2 xK?
> 
> Ps Pan wykasował Swój poprzedni post?


Nie wykasowałem. Jest tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6021257
Co to znaczy 6x lepszy odbiornik ciepła?
Takim bardzo dobrym odbiornikiem ciepła będzie np. gruba płyta aluminiowa lub miedziana, z utrzymywaną stałą temperaturą (za pomocą odpowiedniego termostatu).
Czy taka płyta metalowa, ściśle przylegająca do powierzchni styropianu w jakikolwiek sposób zmieni jego właściwości?

----------


## perm

> Oczywiście że taniej - 6 m3 piachu ok. 300 PLN ( 1m3 - 50 PLN ),   poproszę w tej cenie za 1m 3 styropian ( daj znać gdzie - wezmę parę tirów).


_Czasem_. Styropian w końcu również izoluje, piach nie i o to chodziło p. Dudzie.

----------


## surgi22

Suchy piach nie izoluje ??  Popatrz , popatrz całe życie się uczymy nowych mądrości.  :cool:

----------


## HenoK

> Oczywiście że taniej - 6 m3 piachu ok. 300 PLN ( 1m3 - 50 PLN ),   poproszę w tej cenie za 1m 3 styropian ( daj znać gdzie - wezmę parę tirów).


Czy jesteś w stanie dostarczyć te 6m3 zagęszczonego piachu między ściany fundamentowe za 300zł?

----------


## HenoK

> _Czasem_. Styropian w końcu również izoluje, piach nie i o to chodziło p. Dudzie.


Lepsza izolacja w tym wypadku była tylko dodatkową korzyścią, choć oczywiście nie do pogardzenie.

----------


## perm

> Suchy piach nie izoluje ??  Popatrz , popatrz całe życie się uczymy nowych mądrości.


A kto mówi o suchym piachu? Czepiasz się szczegółów. Podyskutuj z p. Dudą bo to jego pomysł.

----------


## HenoK

> A kto mówi o suchym piachu? Czepiasz się szczegółów. Podyskutuj z p. Dudą bo to jego pomysł.


Aby wiedzieć o czym dyskutujemy proponuję zapoznać się z tą wypowiedzią - Ładny Dom nr 3/2011, str. 38.
Artykuł ten komentowałem dwa lata temu : http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=191300
Prawdę mówiąc, przejrzałem jeszcze raz ten tekst i nie ma tam informacji, że dr Duda jest jego autorem. TB tutaj : http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=191053 zasugerował, że autorem tego tekstu jest "dr termodynamiki".

----------


## surgi22

A kolega jest w stanie w tej cenie dostarczyć tyle styropianu między ściany fundamentowe za 300 PLN ( oczywiście twój czas i praca są za darmo ).

----------


## HenoK

> A kolega jest w stanie w tej cenie dostarczyć tyle styropianu między ściany fundamentowe za 300 PLN ( oczywiście twój czas i praca są za darmo ).


Przeczytaj ten artykuł. Nikt w nim nie twierdzi, że zastąpienie warstwy piasku, warstwą styropianu będzie tańsze. Tylko, że dając styropian zamiast piasku otrzymujemy lepiej zaizolowaną posadzkę na gruncie za stosunkowo niewielkie pieniądze, czyli zwrot takiej inwestycji może być szybki.

----------


## surgi22

Moja odpowiedź była tylko reakcją na zdanie kolegi, który twierdził że cena pisaku i styropianu będzie taka sama , a jest to kłamstwo ( 80 - 100% więcej to nie to samo ), nie dyskutuję z artykułem.

----------


## HenoK

> Moja odpowiedź była tylko reakcją na zdanie kolegi, który twierdził że cena pisaku i styropianu będzie taka sama , a jest to kłamstwo ( 80 - 100% więcej to nie to samo ), nie dyskutuję z artykułem.


Artykuł ten czytałem ponad dwa lata temu. Pamiętałem ogólną jego ideę, ale szczegółów już nie. Dlatego wolałem go odszukać i sprawdzić co on rzeczywiście zawierał.

----------


## perm

> Moja odpowiedź była tylko reakcją na zdanie kolegi, który twierdził że cena pisaku i styropianu będzie taka sama , a jest to kłamstwo ( 80 - 100% więcej to nie to samo ), nie dyskutuję z artykułem.


Gdzie stwierdziłem że cena piachu i styro jest taka sama? Napisałem że wyjdzie na jedno lub będzie taniej licząc w tym również np koszty ogrzewania rozłożone w czasie. Taka zdaje się była intencja autora którego cytował HenoK a do którego się odniosłem. Nie dodałem nic od siebie. Resztę sobie wymyśliłeś.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co to znaczy 6x lepszy odbiornik ciepła?
> Takim bardzo dobrym odbiornikiem ciepła będzie np. gruba płyta aluminiowa lub miedziana, z utrzymywaną stałą temperaturą (za pomocą odpowiedniego termostatu).
> Czy taka płyta metalowa, ściśle przylegająca do powierzchni styropianu w jakikolwiek sposób zmieni jego właściwości?


Zostawmy aluminium - konkret

 Po obu stronach 15 cm styropianu są warunki stabilne ( powietrze/powietrze) różnica - temperatur 1 st. C mamy więc strumień ciepła 0.225W/m2 xK
 Teraz z jednej strony są identyczne warunki ( powietrze ) a z drugiej grunt ( kula ziemska) jest te same 15 cm styropianu i 1 st. chłodniejszy grunt - czy 
strumień będzie 
1 - mniejszy od 0.225W/m2
2- dokładnie 0.225 
3 -więcej niż 0.225

 Jeżeli opcje 1 lub 3 - to o ile !!!

----------


## HenoK

> Zostawmy aluminium - konkret
> 
>  Po obu stronach 15 cm styropianu są warunki stabilne ( powietrze/powietrze) różnica - temperatur 1 st. C mamy więc strumień ciepła 0.225W/m2 xK
>  Teraz z jednej strony są identyczne warunki ( powietrze ) a z drugiej grunt ( kula ziemska) jest te same 15 cm styropianu i 1 st. chłodniejszy grunt - czy 
> strumień będzie 
> 1 - mniejszy od 0.225W/m2
> 2- dokładnie 0.225 
> 3 -więcej niż 0.225
> 
>  Jeżeli opcje 1 lub 3 - to o ile !!!


Pytanie jest mało precyzyjne, bo strumień ciepła zależy od warunków przejmowania ciepła po obu stronach przegrody.
Jeżeli przyjmiemy 15cm styropianu o lambdzie 0,038W/(m*K), to opór cieplny tej warstwy wyniesie 0,15m/0,038W/(m*K)=3,947(m2*K)/W.
Opór przejmowania ciepła przez grunt możemy przyjąć jako równy zeru.
Opór przejmowania ciepła przez powietrze zewnętrzne (wpływ wiatru) przyjmuje się równe 0,04(m2*K)/W.
Opór przejmowania ciepła przez powietrze wewnętrzne przy płaszczyźnie pionowej (ściana) przyjmuje się równe 0,13(m2*K)/W.
Jeżeli po jednej stronie mamy grunt, a po drugiej powietrze wewnętrzne, otrzymamy R=3,947+0,13=4,077(m2*K)/W, czyli U=1/R=1/4,077=0,245W/(m2*K).
Jeżeli po jednej stronie mamy grunt, a po drugiej powietrze zewnętrzne, otrzymamy R=3,947+0,04=3,987(m2*K)/W, czyli U=1/R=1/3,987=0,251W/(m2*K).
Jeżeli po jednej stronie mamy powietrze zewnętrzne, a po drugiej powietrze wewnętrzne, otrzymamy R=3,947+0,04+0,13=4,117(m2*K)/W, czyli U=1/R=1/4,117=0,243W/(m2*K).
Jeżeli po obu stronach mamy powietrze wewnętrzne, otrzymamy R=3,947+2*0,13=4,207(m2*K)/W, czyli U=1/R=1/4,207=0,238W/(m2*K).
Jak widać różnica pomiędzy największa i najmniejszą wartością U jest równa 0,251-0,238=0,013W/(m2*K) (ok. 5%).
Do 600%, o których Pan pisze jest baaaaaardzo daaaaaaleko.
Swoją drogą tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5977970 podałem jak można doświadczalnie sprawdzić wpływ gruntu na wartość współczynnika U.
Może czas taki eksperyment wykonać?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

600 % wyszło mi z praktyki i badania . Nie wyliczeń. 
  Panie Henryku - czyli w/g Pana przy tej samej grubości izolacji i delta T strumień ciepła 
tu 
i tu 
Będą się różniły o 5 % niezależnie od grubości izolacji. Tak?

----------


## HenoK

> 600 % wyszło mi z praktyki i badania . Nie wyliczeń. 
>   Panie Henryku - czyli w/g Pana przy tej samej grubości izolacji i delta T strumień ciepła 
> tu 
> i tu 
> Będą się różniły o 5 % niezależnie od grubości izolacji. Tak?


W pierwszym przypadku ma Pan wentylowaną przestrzeń pod podłogą, co oznacza, że w zimie temperatury tam mogą spadać poniżej zera.
Drugiego przypadku nie będę komentował, bo nie jest on jednoznacznie określony. 
Poza posługiwanie się rysunkami z opisami w egzotycznych językach (szwedzki, norweski ?) jest nie na miejscu na polskim forum internetowym na pewno nie zachęca do dyskusji.

Pamiętam opis Pana eksperymentu. Tłumaczyłem Panu kiedyś, że wyciąga Pan z tego eksperymentu opaczne wnioski.
Proszę wykonać nawet w mniejszej skali doświadczenie opisane tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5977970 , a przekona się Pan jaki jest rzeczywisty "współczynnik odbioru ciepła" przez grunt.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Chciałem tylko, by ktoś potwierdził wyliczeniami praktykę i wyliczenia doświadczalne. Np dlaczego dwa identyczne pawilony (35m2)  z płyty warstwowej, w których tę samą temperaturę utrzymuje elektryczne ogrzewanie - jeden zużywa w zimowy miesiąc od 250 do 400kW drugi 500 do 900 kWh
 Różnica to 20 cm styropianu w podłodze - w jednym jest 5 cm w drugim 25.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> przyjmuje się równe 0,13(m2*K)/W.


 Gdyby ja tak napisał - to Panowie by mnie zjedli. 

 Podsumowując -
 Nie mam najmniejszego problemu udowodnić doświadczalnie,  że klejąc dwa szczelne, identyczne sześciany za styropianu  5 cm,  w środku grzałka utrzymująca + 20 st. C,  gdy na zewnątrz będzie - 5 st.C, temperatura gruntu 0 st. C  i jeden sześcian będzie wisiał w powietrzu, drugi szczelnie przylegał do gruntu - to ten wiszący zużyje prawie połowę mniej kWh - 
 Robiłem takie zabawy w latach 90 -tych 
 To wszystko się potwierdziło w identycznie postawionych pawilonach handlowych z płyty warstwowej (różniących się izolacją od gruntu. Potwierdziło się też w przypadku identycznych domów szkieletowych. 
 Dlatego nie mogę poważnie traktować "przyjęto".

----------


## HenoK

> Chciałem tylko, by ktoś potwierdził wyliczeniami praktykę i wyliczenia doświadczalne. Np dlaczego dwa identyczne pawilony (35m2)  z płyty warstwowej, w których tę samą temperaturę utrzymuje elektryczne ogrzewanie - jeden zużywa w zimowy miesiąc od 250 do 400kW drugi 500 do 900 kWh
>  Różnica to 20 cm styropianu w podłodze - w jednym jest 5 cm w drugim 25.


Z ciekawości przeliczyłem taki model. Założyłem pawilony w kształcie kwadratu, strefę klimatyczną Warszawy, temperaturę w pawilonach 20 st. C. Lambda styropianu 0,038W/(m*K). Straty przez posadzkę do gruntu dla jednego przypadku wyniosły 456kWh/rok, a drugiego 897kWh/rok. 
Jak widać niewiele odbiega to od pomiarów, pomimo bardzo uproszczonego modelu obliczeniowego (zgodnie z Polską Normą PN EN 12831).

----------


## HenoK

> Gdyby ja tak napisał - to Panowie by mnie zjedli. 
> 
>  Podsumowując -
>  Nie mam najmniejszego problemu udowodnić doświadczalnie,  że klejąc dwa szczelne, identyczne sześciany za styropianu  5 cm,  w środku grzałka utrzymująca + 20 st. C,  gdy na zewnątrz będzie - 5 st.C, temperatura gruntu 0 st. C  i jeden sześcian będzie wisiał w powietrzu, drugi szczelnie przylegał do gruntu - to ten wiszący zużyje prawie połowę mniej kWh - 
>  Robiłem takie zabawy w latach 90 -tych 
>  To wszystko się potwierdziło w identycznie postawionych pawilonach handlowych z płyty warstwowej (różniących się izolacją od gruntu. Potwierdziło się też w przypadku identycznych domów szkieletowych. 
>  Dlatego nie mogę poważnie traktować "przyjęto".


To "przyjęto" jest bardzo łatwe do pomierzenia. Wystarczy sprawdzić jaka jest temperatura powierzchni ściany (np. pirometrem) w stosunku do temperatury powietrza.
Ten "współczynnik oporu przejmowania ciepła" jest właśnie odpowiedzialny za tę różnicę temperatur.
Oczywiście inna będzie ta różnica temperatur dla spokojnego powietrza (we wnętrzu), a inna przy przegrodzie wystawioną na wiatr.
Zagadnienie strat ciepła do gruntu jest dużo bardziej skomplikowane niż Pan próbuje tu przedstawić.
Straty ciepła zależą między innymi od rozmiaru posadzki na gruncie.

----------


## BCS

> Moja odpowiedź była tylko reakcją na zdanie kolegi, który twierdził że cena pisaku i styropianu będzie taka sama , a jest to kłamstwo ( 80 - 100% więcej to nie to samo ), nie dyskutuję z artykułem.


Najtańsze 7-8m3 (koło 10T) wożą po 250-300zł + 100zł bo trzeba rozłożyć na płasko +50 bo 1/2h watro by to mechanicznie ubijać=>450zł/7m3=65złm3 cena pisku w fundamencie a cena styropianu z małym watem....150zł -piach połowę tańszy, ale ze 20 razy zimniejszy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Z ciekawości przeliczyłem taki model. Założyłem pawilony w kształcie kwadratu, strefę klimatyczną Warszawy, temperaturę w pawilonach 20 st. C. Lambda styropianu 0,038W/(m*K). Straty przez posadzkę do gruntu dla jednego przypadku wyniosły 456kWh/rok, a drugiego 897kWh/rok. 
> Jak widać niewiele odbiega to od pomiarów, pomimo bardzo uproszczonego modelu obliczeniowego (zgodnie z Polską Normą PN EN 12831).


 Nie chcę liczyć szczegółowo - napisałem co zbadałem - przy identycznych izolacja z sześcianu zimą do gruntu ucieka więcej ciepła niż pozostałymi przegrodami razem i druga konkluzja - niezależnie od pozostałych izolacji nie da się zbudować parterowego domu izolowanego ( zużycie do 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu. 
 To twierdzę na podstawie przeprowadzonych badań .

----------


## perm

HenoK, jakbyś w takim razie skomentował te zalecenia p. Dudy co do grubości izolacji w poszczególnych przegrodach. Najmniej posadzka, najwięcej strop. Moim zdaniem nie da się tego inaczej wytłumaczyć jak tylko zakładaną wielkością ucieczki ciepła, najmniejszą dla podłogi. Stoi to w sprzeczności z oczywistą, wydawałoby się przewodnością ciepła największą dla gruntu.

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK, jakbyś w takim razie skomentował te zalecenia p. Dudy co do grubości izolacji w poszczególnych przegrodach. Najmniej posadzka, najwięcej strop. Moim zdaniem nie da się tego inaczej wytłumaczyć jak tylko zakładaną wielkością ucieczki ciepła, najmniejszą dla podłogi. Stoi to w sprzeczności z oczywistą, wydawałoby się przewodnością ciepła największą dla gruntu.


Grubości izolacji w poszczególnych przegrodach nie da się oderwać od konstrukcji tych przegród. Takim skrajnym przypadkiem jest stolarka okienna i drzwiowa (np. okno o współczynniku U=0,5W/(m2*K) uznamy za bardzo dobre, a ściana zewnętrzna o takim sam U nie spełnia nawet minimalnych wymagań). 
Poszczególne przegrody mają swoje specyficzne zadania i stąd też cena izolacji o tym samym oporze cieplnym w nich nie jest taka sama (np. styrodur pod płytą fundamentową jest znacznie droższy od wełny mineralnej izolującej dach, czy styropianie grafitowym do ocieplenia ścian).
Stąd policzenie optymalnej izolacji nie może być dokonywane w oderwaniu od pozostałych technologii w budynku. Inne parametry będą przy płycie fundamentowej, inne przy ławach fundamentowych. Inaczej będzie przy budynku murowanym niż przy szkieletowym.
Nie można też optymalizacji izolacji przeprowadzić w oderwaniu od ceny energii zużywanej do ogrzewania i kosztów inwestycyjnych systemu grzewczego. 

Z tego co pamiętam, to dr Duda proponował prostą zasadę : 2 razy lepiej. Chodziło o poprawienie izolacyjności przegród dwukrotnie w stosunku do wymagań z warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki. Takie podejście nadawało się do technicznej realizacji, a jego idea była łatwa do przyjęcia przez inwestorów. Czy zawsze było to optymalne rozwiązanie? Z pewnością nie.

----------


## מרכבה

> Stąd policzenie optymalnej izolacji nie może być dokonywane w oderwaniu od pozostałych technologii w budynku


Stąd wniosek budynek musi być podporządkowany izolacji.

Klejenie styropianu nie odbywa się powietrzem, nie kołkuje się łoziną, a siatka nie jest z trawy, a tynk z gliny →
Jako wiadomo że budynek, tynk od zewnątrz i wewnątrz mieć musi żeby się waliło, no i mur też  :smile: 
to w takim razie gdzie koszt samego EPS'a ? nie wiem nie mogę pojąć tego fenomenu głównego sprawcy kosztów w samej grubości izolacji.




> okno o współczynniku U=0,5W/(m2*K)


 przy stanie wiedzy na ten czas jaką mam takie okno jest dla mnie .
poza klasą.
gdzieś moje myśli stoją przy 0,15/0,20.
Empirycznie mam potwierdzenie okna 0,35. 
Ramy nie liczę bo ona tylko poprawia nie pogarsza osiągi.



> Nie można też optymalizacji izolacji przeprowadzić w oderwaniu od ceny energii zużywanej do ogrzewania i kosztów inwestycyjnych systemu grzewczego.


 Przy nowym budynku na ten czas takie kalkulowanie mija się z celem .
Łatwo policzyć i Kolega zrobił by to raz dwa kiedy zyski wyrównają się ze stratami.
Jak długo może być okres np -30 w nocy, jak to się taki budynek ładuje energią od słońca itp... to są prawdzie i potrzebne kalkulacje i pod nie dobiera się grubość izolacji itp .

Siedzą przy kompie ... ja ~100wat komp z 50 ... przy chałupie co zjada przy -30 z 20kW to jest nic ... totalne zero błąd obliczeń.
ale jak mi trzeba około 1kW to te 150 wat już jest coś ... jak prosto?

----------


## perm

> ...


Trochę ominąłeś moje pytanie.  :smile:  Chodzi o te nieszczęsne podłogi na gruncie. Z pracy magisterskiej o halach wynikało że nie warto stosować izolacji pod podłogą bo różnica w kosztach ogrzewania hali ocieplonej i nieocieplonej jest zbyt mała. (oczywiście w domku wpływ stref brzegowych zmienia te kalkulację). Chodzi jednak o zjawisko kumulowania ciepła w kolejnych latach które sprawia że ucieczka ciepła tą drogą, po roku, dwóch zmniejsza się do wartości akceptowalnych. Zalecana przez PN i p. Dudę (razy dwa) grubość izolacji potwierdza te zjawisko. Gdyby uciekało tędy 6 razy więcej ciepła niż przez ściany jak chce TB, zostałoby to uwzględnione i w PN i przez p. Dudę. Wg nich nie ma takiej potrzeby. Izolacja podłogi (nie płyty fundamentowej) jest bardzo tania więc kwestia kosztów nie gra tu decydującej roli.

Czemu się tym tak interesuję. Jak pamiętasz, kiedyś wysunąłem śmiałą dosyć tezę że przy sprzyjających warunkach gruntowych, można by, stosując dookoła domu opaski odpowiedniej szerokości zrezygnować w ogóle z izolacji pod podłogą czy płytą ( dla płyty obniżyło by to koszty znacznie). Oczywiście teoretycznie bo rzadko chyba zdarza się sytuacja że wód gruntowych nie ma aż do 5 m.p.p.t. Kierowałem się tą pracą magisterską oraz tzw zdrowym rozsądkiem zakładającym że gleba ma również opór cieplny tyle że mały. Raczej mało to praktyczne, bo opaski wokół domu musiałyby mieć ok 5 m szerokości ale jest to istotne również dla budujących w sposób tradycyjny czyli ławy, ściany fundamentowe i podłogi na gruncie a takich jest zdecydowana większość. Przy założeniu stopniowego wyrównywania temperatury pod domem, tradycyjny sposób ocieplania czyli ściany fundamentowe z zewnątrz plus styro pod podłogami jest rozwiązaniem energooszczędnym. Czy tak jest w istocie?

----------


## HenoK

> Trochę ominąłeś moje pytanie.  Chodzi o te nieszczęsne podłogi na gruncie. Z pracy magisterskiej o halach wynikało że nie warto stosować izolacji pod podłogą bo różnica w kosztach ogrzewania hali ocieplonej i nieocieplonej jest zbyt mała. (oczywiście w domku wpływ stref brzegowych zmienia te kalkulację). Chodzi jednak o zjawisko kumulowania ciepła w kolejnych latach które sprawia że ucieczka ciepła tą drogą, po roku, dwóch zmniejsza się do wartości akceptowalnych. Zalecana przez PN i p. Dudę (razy dwa) grubość izolacji potwierdza te zjawisko. Gdyby uciekało tędy 6 razy więcej ciepła niż przez ściany jak chce TB, zostałoby to uwzględnione i w PN i przez p. Dudę. Wg nich nie ma takiej potrzeby. Izolacja podłogi (nie płyty fundamentowej) jest bardzo tania więc kwestia kosztów nie gra tu decydującej roli.
> 
> Czemu się tym tak interesuję. Jak pamiętasz, kiedyś wysunąłem śmiałą dosyć tezę że przy sprzyjających warunkach gruntowych, można by, stosując dookoła domu opaski odpowiedniej szerokości zrezygnować w ogóle z izolacji pod podłogą czy płytą ( dla płyty obniżyło by to koszty znacznie). Oczywiście teoretycznie bo rzadko chyba zdarza się sytuacja że wód gruntowych nie ma aż do 5 m.p.p.t. Kierowałem się tą pracą magisterską oraz tzw zdrowym rozsądkiem zakładającym że gleba ma również opór cieplny tyle że mały. Raczej mało to praktyczne, bo opaski wokół domu musiałyby mieć ok 5 m szerokości ale jest to istotne również dla budujących w sposób tradycyjny czyli ławy, ściany fundamentowe i podłogi na gruncie a takich jest zdecydowana większość. Przy założeniu stopniowego wyrównywania temperatury pod domem, tradycyjny sposób ocieplania czyli ściany fundamentowe z zewnątrz plus styro pod podłogami jest rozwiązaniem energooszczędnym. Czy tak jest w istocie?


W naszym klimacie budowa domu jednorodzinnego bez izolacji podłogi na gruncie z pewnością nie jest rozwiązaniem energooszczędnym.
Można oczywiście jak piszesz zaizolować strefę wokół domu. Tylko gdy policzysz ile tej izolacji potrzeba, to przekonasz się, że lepiej dać dobrą izolację pod samym domem (np. dom 8m x 8m, pod domem 64m2, opaska 5m wokół domu 260m2; nawet jeśli 1m2 opaski wokół domu będzie kilkukrotnie tańsza od izolacji pod domem, to opłaca się dać izolację pod domem). 
Samo ciepło oddawane przez posadzkę do gruntu to za mało, aby proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie było opłacalne.
Jeżeli jednak wykorzystamy możliwość wykorzystania "darmowego" ciepła ze słońca, ścieków, wentylacji, które można gromadzić pod budynkiem, to może to już wyglądać inaczej.
Dla każdego takiego rozwiązania trzeba jednak przeprowadzić indywidualną analizę kosztów i zysków.

Tak jak pisze TB, 30cm izolacji (lambda rzędu 0,04) pod budynkiem bez dodatkowych mostków cieplnych zapewnia, że zminimalizujemy straty do gruntu do racjonalnie niskiego poziomu.
Im lepsza izolacja posadzki na gruncie, tym mniejszy wpływ samego gruntu na straty.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie wiem jak to jest z wyliczeniami - wiem z 24 letniej praktyki zakładania ogrzewania elektrycznego i rekuperatorów. 
 Nie udało się nikomu zaizolować domu bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu ( oczywiście i bez mostków termicznych do gruntu. 
*Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny*

----------


## asolt

Z praktyką jest tak samo jak z prawdą i d..pą kazdy ma swoją.
Kazdy inwestor ma wybór czy izolowac czy ogrzewać, ale nie kazdy chce miec szkieletowiec lub płytę fundamentową.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Z praktyką jest tak samo jak z prawdą i d..pą kazdy ma swoją.
> Kazdy inwestor ma wybór czy izolowac czy ogrzewać, ale nie kazdy chce miec szkieletowiec lub płytę fundamentową.


Szanowny Panie - mur na fundamencie izoluje się wyłącznie od środka. Tylko brak wiedzy - do czego jest izolacja może usprawiedliwiać coś takiego
To nie jest izolacja.

----------


## asolt

Zgadza się, i dlatego nie zalecam izolować fundamentu tak jak na rysunku, ale tak aby straty przez fundament były jak najmniejsze,  niekoniecznie izolacja od srodka

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Można i tak... tylko, że drogo i po co grzać fundament????

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zgadza się, i dlatego nie zalecam izolować  srodka


 Pisał Pan, wcześniej, że nic nie zaleca tylko liczy co jest. Mało tego napisał Pan, że audyt energetyczny bez testu szczelności ma sens i jest audytem. Pisał Pan też, że nadrzędnym nad fizyką i logiką są normy. 
 Może Pan napisać gdzie Pan doradził izolację fundamentu?? -

----------


## asolt

Bo nie kazdy chce miec szkieletowiec, są tacy którzy chcą miec murowane dwukondygnacyjne domy a obawiają sie izolowanej płyty.
Fundament tez nie kazdy chce grzac, jest isomur, jest porotherm zasypany perlitem w pierwszej warstwie, moze byc i szkło piankowe (troche taki hardcore, ale dom stoi i dobrze się ma). Nie ma i nie będzie jedynej objawionej prawdy w postaci izolacji wewnątrz, kazdy przypadek pomijając szkieletowce jest inny.

----------


## asolt

> Pisał Pan, wcześniej, że nic nie zaleca tylko liczy co jest. Mało tego napisał Pan, że audyt energetyczny bez testu szczelności ma sens i jest audytem. Pisał Pan też, że nadrzędnym nad fizyką i logiką są normy. 
>  Może Pan napisać gdzie Pan doradził izolację fundamentu?? -


Czy mam obowiązek archiwizowac wszystkie moje rozmowy z inwestorami w których im to doradzam, a pózniej przesyłac to Panu do zatwierdzenia. Panie Tomaszu niech nie przesadza. Co do testu szczelności, nie jest obowiązkowy, poza tym moze Pan oszacowac jaki jest bład w wyniku przyjecia wsp n50 normowego dla danego typu budynku a wsp n50 uzyskanego w wyniku testu ? Normy wynikają  a przynajmniej powinny wynikac z fizykii, logiki. Ubolewam ze czasmi tak nie jest wazne jest jest prawo stanowione i w przypadku niezgodnosci, szkód  itp w przypadku spraw sadowych czy kontroli uprawnionych organów ja sie nie powołam na Pana definicje, przymyslenia wnioski ale na aktualnie obowiązujace przepisy, rozporzadzenia i normy. Zyjemy w takiej a nie innej rzeczywistości i do niej musimy się dostosowac.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bo nie kazdy chce miec s


  Nie ma znaczenia technika ścian !!! Po co się wypowiadać za inwestora. Nie znam takiego inwestora co lubi płacić za ogrzewanie!!!!

Jest coś takiego jak EKONOMIA

Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny

   Tych ekonomii Pan nie pogodzi - więc musi się Pan określić - skoro napisał Pan "zalecam"!!!!

----------


## asolt

> Nie ma znaczenia technika ścian !!! Po co się wypowiadać za inwestora. Nie znam takiego inwestora co lubi płacić za ogrzewanie!!!!


Ma znaczenie i to duże, moze dla Pana nie ma. Ja sie nie wypowiadam za inwestorów ja jedynie sie do nich dopasowuje, jezeli budynek juz stoi, jest stan SSZ lub SSO to mam powiedzieć inwestorowi zburz i postaw wg zaleceń TB bo ten kto projektował był szkodnikiem i nieukiem ?. Ja dla Pana i panskich przemyslen nie musze sie okreslać. Gdy bede mial taki obowiązek to i owszem. Na szczescie przemyslenia i wytyczne TB nie są obowiązującym prawem i nie są oficjalnie uznanym programem nauczania w uczelniach technicznych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Tak . Szanowny Panie!!! Jak Panu hamulce gość w warsztacie źle zrobi - to ma się Pan cieszyć - bo mechanik dyplomowany? 
 Szanowny Panie - Pan nawet nie dopuszcza do Siebie myśli, że za kilka lat ekonomicznie na użytkownikach domów, będzie się wymuszało zeroenergetyczność!!! http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
 Jak policzył dr Duda - fundament domu 10/10m obłożony styropianem bez ławy fundamentowej - to 3000kWh w sezonie grzewczym.
Certyfikacja energetyczna miała przygotować podkład do zeroenergetyczności - audytorzy mieli  zlecać domy izolowane - a nie izolację zwalczać!!!



> 1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
> 3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
> 5 – samowystarczalny 
> 6 – plus energetyczny


Jak Pan zrobi dom izolowany bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu czy z mostkiem termicznym do gruntu - technologię ścian na razie zostawmy - zaraz wejdę w katalogi Ytong knaff rockwool isover ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Na szczescie przemyslenia i wytyczne TB nie są obowiązującym prawem i nie są oficjalnie uznanym programem nauczania w uczelniach technicznych


.  Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania, więc niech Pan uczelnie na których są wydziały ogrzewania, po prostu pominie. Z natury rzeczy nie mogą w temacie być uczciwi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

ytong
 xella
 knauff
 rockwool

Tak wygląda izolacja termiczna :
 isover

----------


## asolt

> Jak policzył dr Duda - fundament domu 10/10m obłożony styropianem bez ławy fundamentowej - to 3000kWh w sezonie grzewczym.
> Certyfikacja energetyczna miała przygotować podkład do zeroenergetyczności - audytorzy mieli  zlecać domy izolowane - a nie izolację zwalczać!!!
> 
> Jak Pan zrobi dom izolowany bez 30 cm styropianu od gruntu czy z mostkiem termicznym do gruntu - technologię ścian na razie zostawmy - zaraz wejdę w katalogi Ytong knaff rockwool isover ...


Sa tu na forum przykłady ze te obliczenia dr Dudy sie nie pokrywają z zuzyciem zmierzonym. Jaki był cel certyfikacji to temat do dyskusji, audytorzy przede wszystkim mieli ocenic i obliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło istniejących budynków  których budowa się juz zakonczyła czyli wystawic swiadectwo a ewentualne dorady co poprawić sa mówiąc kolokwialnie jak "musztarda po obiedzie", gdyz raczej nikt nie bedzie poprawiał wykonczonego domu. Audytorzy zapewne zalecają izolowanie domów ale nie są uczeni  panskich norm i definicji. Zadna uczelnia w Polsce nie wykłada Pan twierdzen, tez, objasnien, takze aktualnie obowiązające normy nie są Pana autorstwa.
Prosze załozyc uczelnie wyzsza i szkolic audytorów oni nie badą zwalczac izolacji.
Co do wymuszania zeroenergetycznosci dla budynków istniejących tylko nacisk administracyjno fiskalny moze ten stan zmienic lub katastrofalnie wysokie podwyzszki cen nosników energii, jak to sie moze skonczyc dla ekipy rzadzacej w czasie obowiazywania takich przepisów to kazdy moze sie domyslic.

----------


## asolt

> ytong
>  xella
>  knauff
>  rockwool
> 
> Tak wygląda izolacja termiczna :
>  isover


Ładne obrazki ale nie pokazują wszystkich istotnych detali (diabeł jak to mówią tkwi w szczegółach), a isover dotyczy szkieletowca

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Niech się Pan określi - jest Pan za izolowaniem domów czy nie?
Co do dr Dudy - rozmawiałem z nim przed chwilą - nikt ani z tego forum ani z innego - nie zadzwonił, nie napisał maila. Boicie się jak diabeł święconej wody???

----------


## asolt

Jestem za izolowaniem ale niekoniecznie wg Pana przepisu.
Kto ma potrzebę kontaktu z dr Dudą niech dzwoni i wysyła maile, czyzby dr Duda był wyrocznią i jedynym (oczywiście oprócz TB) niepodwazalnym autorytetem w tej dziedzinie.
Prosze nie deprecjonowac osiągnieć innych naukowców (przepraszam zapomniałem ze oni tez sa w spisku).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jestem za izolowaniem


 No to zapewniam Pana, że z mostkiem termicznym do gruntu i z mniej niż 30 cm styropianu - domu izolowanego Pan nie postawi . I nie ważne czy czy Pan to nazwie nauka czy spiskiem - jak nie deprecjonuje. Ja tylko oskarżam !!!  A wyniki są od tego co jest izolowane a co nie jest!
http://cieplej.pl/imgturysta/file/ar...mir%20Duda.pdf
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/

----------


## asolt

> . I nie ważne czy czy Pan to nazwie nauka czy spiskiem - jak nie deprecjonuje. Ja tylko oskarżam !!!


Był kiedyś taki błędny rycerz, Don Kichot się nazywał.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przecież zarzuty są konkretne, powody oszustw oczywiste. Dane na temat zużycia energii - nie do podważenia. 
 Fakt, że opór materii spory, ale w temacie wątku - Pan lubi wyzwania?

 Ja mam satysfakcję, że zmontowałem i zamontowałem pierwsze domowe rekuperatory (1989-90), że mogę już dziś robić tanie domy zeroenergetyczne . 
A Pana wyzwaniem co jest?

----------


## מרכבה

Izolowanie od środka w 98 % przypadków jest nie ekonomiczne i nie gwarantujące skutecznego pozbycia się mostków termicznych.
Musiałą by być specjalnie konstrukcja pod to przygotowana to ok.
Inaczej nie ma to sensu.

----------


## asolt

> Izolowanie od środka w 98 % przypadków jest nie ekonomiczne i nie gwarantujące skutecznego pozbycia się mostków termicznych.
> Musiałą by być specjalnie konstrukcja pod to przygotowana to ok.
> Inaczej nie ma to sensu.


I tego nie moze (nie chce) zrozumiec TB. Doznał objawienia ze tylko od wewnątrz i tego sie konsekwentnie trzyma. Zaraz będzie jak zwykle kopiuj i wklej.

----------


## מרכבה

No kolega Tomasz chcę dobrze, ale zatrzymał się na tym że ludzie albo nie izolowali bo "po co a na co " lub dawali 2cm lub 5cm .
Teraz przestaje dziwić 30cm i więcej. 
Żeby nie było izolować od środka będę jeden przypadek : przypadek doprowadzenia do standardu pasywnego.
Gdzie całą piwnica będzie wypatroszona z ram drzwiowych posadzek itp . I po sufit każda ściana EPS '10cm 
Prócz tego po zewnątrz 50cm i posadzka też tyle ... ma być maśnie.
Wedle sporządzonego przez mnie świadectwa ma być - 29 kWh średnio .
czyli o 44 kWh lepiej niż pasywny poziom .
Gdzie okna w tych kalkulacjach były powiedział bym bardzo kiepskie bo U miały 0,34 a TR energii słonecznej 40% .
Gdzie teraz te parametry są daleko lepsze / tańsze itp 
a TR % się da sterować poprzez rozsuwanie i zsuwanie okien.
U nocne może sięgnąć 0,1 gdzie dla prymitywnego sytemu z takim " psyt psyt" układem jest 0,35 
I co my będziemy tu strzępić się o izolacji ... i pisać że trzeba izolować jak to już jest

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Izolowanie od środka w 98 % przypadków jest nie ekonomiczne i nie gwarantujące skutecznego pozbycia się mostków termicznych.
> Musiałą by być specjalnie konstrukcja pod to przygotowana to ok.
> Inaczej nie ma to sensu.


 Izolacja na zewnątrz... może się nie rozumiemy. - pod tym hasłem jest "ocieplenie ściny od zewnąrz za mostkiem termicznym do gruntu"
Nie płyta fundamentowa. 
 Ekonomia to liczby


Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny

Domy izolowane łatwo odróżnić - niejest możliwe w nich montowanie ogrzewania z kotłownią.. Nie ocieplają w Skandynawii Danii Alpach, Znany architekt B. Brzęczkowski twierdzi, że to nie wpadnie nawet nikomu tam do głowy

Ekonomia to liczby -Tam gdzie się izoluje nie ogrzewa się z kotłowni.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I tego nie moze (nie chce) zrozumiec TB. Doznał objawienia ze tylko od wewnątrz i tego sie konsekwentnie trzyma. Zaraz będzie jak zwykle kopiuj i wklej.


Nie tylko ja.... Na ostatnich targach Murator Expo byli już wyłacznie izolujący od wewnątrz.

----------


## Fo_

Panie Tomaszu można gdzieś obejrzeć dom wykonany zgodnie z technologią propagowaną przez Pana?

----------


## surgi22

> Nie tylko ja.... Na ostatnich targach Murator Expo byli już wyłacznie izolujący od wewnątrz.


Panie Tomaszu w jaki sposób zaleca pan powieszenie np. szafek na ścianie bez przerwania ciągłości izolacji wewnętrznej i uniknięcia np. zbierania się rosy na metalowych wkrętach ( czy tez zaleca pan jakieś specjalne z tworzywa ? )  w jaki sposób mocujemy żyrandole w parterówce z ociepleniem od wewnątrz ( przerywamy przecież ocieplenie stropu ? ) , a co z przewodami elektrycznymi które biegną pod styropianem na zimnym murze i ,,wchodząc " do kontaktów ( włączników, gniazdek zasilania ) przebijają izolację ?  itp. itd.

----------


## asolt

> Panie Tomaszu można gdzieś obejrzeć dom wykonany zgodnie z technologią propagowaną przez Pana?


Te dane są ścisle tajne, zadnych adresów, projektów, szczegółowych danych, a nawet opinii zadowolonych inwestorów.
Być może mają taki zakaz od TB. Jak można nie reklamowac takich nowatorskich rozwiązań ?

----------


## surgi22

Oj tam, oj tam , to że są znane tylko Panu TB to nie znaczy zaraz że tajne.  :roll eyes:

----------


## asolt

> Panie Tomaszu w jaki sposób zaleca pan powieszenie np. szafek na ścianie bez przerwania ciągłości izolacji wewnętrznej i uniknięcia np. zbierania się rosy na metalowych wkrętach ( czy tez zaleca pan jakieś specjalne z tworzywa ? )  w jaki sposób mocujemy żyrandole w parterówce z ociepleniem od wewnątrz ( przerywamy przecież ocieplenie stropu ? ) , a co z przewodami elektrycznymi które biegną pod styropianem na zimnym murze i ,,wchodząc " do kontaktów ( włączników, gniazdek zasilania ) przebijają izolację ?  itp. itd.


Oj tam, oj tam, czepiasz się szczegołow, wazna jest idea.
A tak poważnie problem jest, jak np. zawiesić ciężkie szafki kuchenne do lekkiej konstrukcji, jak ocieplić stopnie schodów zelbetowych zawieszone na wiencu i wiele innych podobnych problemów w domu murowanym 2 kondygnacyjnym. Pan Tomasz posiłkuje się rysunkami które tylko częsciowo dają odpowiedz jak unikac mostków lub je ograniczyć bo pewnych mostków w budownictwie murowanym przy izolacji wewnątrz nie wyeliminujemy. Oczywiście Pan Tomasz ma na to gotową odpowiedz, ze od tego architekt konstruktor, ale czy ten architekt jest cudotwórcą i wymysli to co innym sie nie udało?

----------


## surgi22

Broń Boże nie oczekuję merytorycznej odpowiedzi pana TB , bo on jej nie zna. Przytoczy fragment swoich opinii o konieczności ocieplania wewnętrznego i tyle.

----------


## מרכבה

Kolega Tomasz jak to bywa gubi się w zeznaniach.
Nie ma to najmniejszego sensu robienie izolacji od środka w budynku do tego nie przewidzianym!
Wymaga to specjalnego projektowania, jak już zdarzyło mi się pisać. Koledzy dobrze zauważyli problem z szafkami, obejść by się to dało.
Tylko pytanie czy to ma sens? wedle mnie nie. Wyobrażacie sobie izolację na fitach ścianach działowych ? 
Plus im większa powierzchnia wymiany tym straty rosną, o czy kolega milczy jak grób. Skąd że by to miał wiedzieć ? prócz studiowania ulotek ? 
Właśnie dodaj sobie jeszcze ucieczkę ciepła przez sufity ścianki działowe ile dodatkowych metrów wymiany... 
Liczy się ciągłość izolacji.

----------


## asolt

> Kolega Tomasz jak to bywa gubi się w zeznaniach.
> Nie ma to najmniejszego sensu robienie izolacji od środka w budynku do tego nie przewidzianym!
> Wymaga to specjalnego projektowania, jak już zdarzyło mi się pisać. Koledzy dobrze zauważyli problem z szafkami, obejść by się to dało.
> Tylko pytanie czy to ma sens? wedle mnie nie. Wyobrażacie sobie izolację na fitach ścianach działowych ? 
> Plus im większa powierzchnia wymiany tym straty rosną, o czy kolega milczy jak grób. Skąd że by to miał wiedzieć ? prócz studiowania ulotek ? 
> Właśnie dodaj sobie jeszcze ucieczkę ciepła przez sufity ścianki działowe ile dodatkowych metrów wymiany... 
> Liczy się ciągłość izolacji.


Cały czas usiłuję to przekazac TB ale on jest niewzruszony jak głaz, tylko izolacja od wewnątrz, szkodnik i nieuk, powtarza to jak  mantrę.
Kazdy budynek jest inny i kazdy wymaga rozwiązan dla niego optymalnych. Niezaleznie czy to się podoba TB czy tez nie nie jeszcze w Polsce obowiazku budowania domów szkieletowych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Domy izolowane kończą się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie A Pan Asolt nie chce się o domach izolowanych dowiedzieć, zapraszałem na spotkanie 
Charakterystyczną cechą domów nieizolowanych ( o dużych potrzebach ciepła) jest liwość montowania w nich ogrzewanie na gaz olej groszek... w domach izolowanych nie jest to możliwe.

Już teraz Panowie wiedzą jak po cechach charakterystycznych i po zużyciu odróżnić takie domu

Należy też przypominać, co Pan asolt skrzętnie pomija, że za dwa lata w Norwegii a za  6 i2/3w Polsce wchodzi obowiązkowy standard zeronergetyczny.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie tylko ja.... Na ostatnich targach Murator Expo byli już wyłacznie izolujący od wewnątrz.


To świadczy tylko o jednym - systemy izolowania od zewnątrz straciły swój potencjał. Np. większość bloków wielkopłytowych została już ocieplona metodą lekką mokrą. Pozostały do ocieplenia znacznie trudniejsze pod względem technologicznym budynki zabytkowe, gdzie izolacja od zewnątrz nie wchodzi w grę.
Większość tych ofert na Murator Expo zapewne dotyczy takich właśnie przypadków.

----------


## asolt

> Domy izolowane kończą się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie A Pan Asolt nie chce się o domach izolowanych dowiedzieć, zapraszałem na spotkanie 
> Charakterystyczną cechą domów nieizolowanych ( o dużych potrzebach ciepła) jest liwość montowania w nich ogrzewanie na gaz olej groszek... w domach izolowanych nie jest to możliwe.
> 
> Już teraz Panowie wiedzą jak po cechach charakterystycznych i po zużyciu odróżnić takie domu
> 
> Należy też przypominać, co Pan asolt skrzętnie pomija, że za dwa lata w Norwegii a za  6 i2/3w Polsce wchodzi obowiązkowy standard zeronergetyczny.


Skoro jest Pan takim fachowcem od izolowania wewnątrz to niech Pan doradzi również tej zdecydowanej wiekszosci budujacych, z kolei wiekszosć z nich nie ma szans na te 30 kWh, ale kazde zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania jest wazne. Rzuci Pan kilka haseł i rysunków, oczywiscie bez kompleksowego podejscia do tematu i uwaza ze jest w porządku. Tematu Norwegii ani nie pomijam ani nie podnoszę bo mieszkam w Polsce, co do terminu wprowadzenia standartu zeroenergetycznego u nas za 7 lat, nie krytykuję ani nikomu takiej budowy nie odradzam. Jezeli ktos chce miec dom szkieletowy to czemu nie, nie ma przymusu budowy domu murowanego. Skrzętnie to pomija Pan przykłady domów wykonanych wg Pana zaleceń, wypowiedzi ich mieszkanców, rzeczywiste wydatki na ogrzewanie w tych domach. Nikt jeszcze na tym forum i na innych (przynajmniej ja sie z takimi wpisami nie spotkałem) nie wypowiedzaiał sie "tak mam taki dom, wybudowałem go wg zalecen TB i zuzywam na ogrzewanie tyle i tyle na cwu tyle i tyle". Przez 24 lata tych domów powinno lekko szacując byc ponad 100. Słowo klucz "powinno". Jak mozna tak klamac ze 24 lata temu wybudowano dom izolowany wg Pana zaleceń, chyba ze uznaje Pan za takie budynki handlowe na Bartyckiej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Skrzętnie to pomija Pan przykłady domów wykonanych wg Pana zaleceń, wypowiedzi ich mieszkanców, rzeczywiste wydatki na ogrzewanie w tych domach.


 Nie ja pomijam, bo kto chciał wiedzieć to się zwrócił prywatnie - jeżeli ktoś nie chce wiedzieć, to będzie pisał na forum wiedząc, że nie podam listy prywatnych inwestorów. 



> Skoro jest Pan takim fachowcem od izolowania wewnątrz


 Ja nie projektuje - tylko instaluje . Opisuje co widzę oraz co spotykam w Danii Francji ( część alpejska) Skandynawii .  Tam się izoluje domy. 
Czytam też o oszustwach politechnik i instytutów na ten temat i wykrytych aferach np w Niemczech 
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/




> wiekszosci budujacych, z kolei wiekszosć z nich nie ma szans na te 30 kWh


 Dlatego piszę na forum - bo monopol jest destrukcyjny - nadanie monopolu na izolowanie uczelniom gdzie są jeszcze wydziały ogrzewania a nie izolowania ( PAMIĘTAJMY: ROLĄ IZOLOWANIA JEST MARGINALIZACJA ROLI OGRZEWANIA - TYCH SPRAW SIĘ NIE POGODZI!!! )  powoduje takie właśnie wypaczenia, że coś co zużywa ponad 30kWh - można bezkarnie wciskać inwestorowi.




> "tak mam taki dom, wybudowałem go wg zalecen TB i zuzywam na ogrzewanie tyle i tyle na cwu tyle i tyle"


  Zadowoleni inwestorzy, mający już domy nie wchodzą na fora budowlane - tu pisują  ( chodzi o budujących) ci co mają problemy lub szukają rozwiązań.
  Audyty w domach gdzie robiłem instalację robił miedzy innymi dr Duda - skontaktował się Pan z nim??????????????????? Który raz to wałkujemy? 
 Jest po pierwszej zimie "głośny" dom 700m2 Fabryki Projektów - wiem, że ustalił Pan właściciela - rozmawiał Pan z nim???
Pan sugeruje, że 24 lata nic nie robię--- Zapewniam Pana jeszcze raz - zadowolony inwestor mający dom nie wejdzie na FM ale NIEZADOWOLONY, OSZUKANY  wejdzie na 100% - Ma Pan jakąś opinie negatywną???? A instalacji było ponad 5000. 

 Ma Pan ochotę się spotkać z Panem Dudą z jakimś właścicielem? Zapraszam - Można też zadzwonić wysłać maila

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wracając do tematu izolowania- Jak Pan HenoK kiedyś pokazał na wykresie 
*Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.*
CZYLI SĄ DWIE EKONOMIE
Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń.

*Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają.* 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny
_
Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł._

Fragment z definicji współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła : *	długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone 
* Jedyna formą izolacji termicznej jest termos. Cechą charakterystyczną termosu jest brak mostków termicznych - coś co ma mostki termiczne nie jest izolacją termiczną w rozumieniu fizyki budowli. Potwierdzają to też inne człony definicji: 	*przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody* czy *warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
* Po co się kopać z fizyką!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Np. większość bloków wielkopłytowych została już ocieplona metodą lekką mokrą.


http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html Afera w Niemczech, że oszukiwano 27 lat Niemców utajniając i chowając wyniki badań pierwszych 3400 ocieplonych domów, że to bez sensu!!!
Czy tu
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/ znamienna konkluzja:
 Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung! * Izolacja od zewnątrz = pranie mózgu*

----------


## asolt

> Zadowoleni inwestorzy, mający już domy nie wchodzą na fora budowlane - tu pisują  ( chodzi o budujących) ci co mają problemy lub szukają rozwiązań.
>   Audyty w domach gdzie robiłem instalację robił miedzy innymi dr Duda - skontaktował się Pan z nim??????????????????? Który raz to wałkujemy? 
>  Jest po pierwszej zimie "głośny" dom 700m2 Fabryki Projektów - wiem, że ustalił Pan właściciela - rozmawiał Pan z nim???
> Pan sugeruje, że 24 lata nic nie robię--- Zapewniam Pana jeszcze raz - zadowolony inwestor mający dom nie wejdzie na FM ale NIEZADOWOLONY, OSZUKANY  wejdzie na 100% - Ma Pan jakąś opinie negatywną???? A instalacji było ponad 5000. 
> 
>  Ma Pan ochotę się spotkać z Panem Dudą z jakimś właścicielem? Zapraszam - Można też zadzwonić wysłać maila


Bardzo duzo inwestorów wchodzi na rózne fora nie tylko na FM i publikuje swoje zuzycia, niezaleznie czy są dobre czy nie, panscy inwestorzy akurat nie.
Nie ustalałem własciciela domu 700 m2 z Fabryki Domów nie wiem kto to jest i nigdy go nie szukałem, proszę nie kłamac.
Istotnie nie czytałem zadnej negatywnej opinii o Pana doradach, problem jest taki ze nie spotkałem zadnej opinii zarówno tej negatywnej jak i pozytywnej, przeciez to jest niemozliwe aby przy 5000 instalacji nikt sie nie wypowiedział, czy Pan tez wlicza instalacje samej wm jako instalacje/doradę izolacji wewnątrz ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie ustalałem własciciela domu 700 m2 z Fabryki Domów nie wiem kto to jest i nigdy go nie szukałem, proszę nie kłamac.


 Chodziło o Pana HenoKa - kiedyś na innym forum.



> 5000 instalacji nikt sie nie wypowiedział, czy Pan tez wlicza instalacje samej wm jako instalacje/doradę izolacji wewnątrz ?


 Szanowny Panie!!! A kto zakłada elektryczne ogrzewanie w domu nieizolowanym ( zużycie powyżej 30kWh/m2 rocznie) !!! Dopiero by ludzi pisali jakie rachunki!  Dopiero miałby Pan postów o mnie i innych.... Ludzie montujący eketryczne ogrzewanie niecentralne za najważniejsze uważają IZOLOWANIE I REKUPERACJĘ
A rekuperację wymyślono po to by nie trzeba było zakładać centralnego !

----------


## asolt

> Szanowny Panie!!! A kto zakłada elektryczne ogrzewanie w domu nieizolowanym ( zużycie powyżej 30kWh/m2 rocznie) !!! Dopiero by ludzi pisali jakie rachunki!  Dopiero miałby Pan postów o mnie i innych.... Ludzie montujący eketryczne ogrzewanie niecentralne za najważniejsze uważają IZOLOWANIE I REKUPERACJĘ
> A rekuperację wymyślono po to by nie trzeba było zakładać centralnego !


Tu na tym forum są tacy trzeba tylko dokładnie czytać.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tu na tym forum są tacy trzeba tylko dokładnie czytać.


  Ja bym odmówił założenia - Odmawiamy instalacji ogrzewania bez zrobienia rekuperacji - wie Pan dlaczego? Bo na forum piszą tylko Ci co jeszcze nie wybudowali lub ci co są niezadowoleni.

----------


## asolt

> Ja bym odmówił założenia - Odmawiamy instalacji ogrzewania bez zrobienia rekuperacji - wie Pan dlaczego? Bo na forum piszą tylko Ci co jeszcze nie wybudowali lub ci co są niezadowoleni.


Nie chodziło mi o rekuperację tylko o elektryczne ogrzewanie w domu powyzej 30 kWh/m2, podają  tez wysokośc rachunków.
Zadowoleni tez piszą, kazdy argument jest dobry aby uzasadnic własne twierdzenia.

----------


## HenoK

> Chodziło o Pana HenoKa - kiedyś na innym forum.


Temat Fabryki Projektów pamiętam. Jednak nie przypominam sobie, abym robił takie dochodzenie. W każdym razie Fabryka Projektów napisała, że ocieplenie od wewnątrz zaprojektowali na wyraźne żądanie inwestora.

----------


## asolt

Odnosnie wspołpracy TB z Fabryką Domów mozna poczytac na forumbudowlane w dyskusji z Panem Jerzym Zembrowskim, mowa tam o poprawkach na gotowych projektach wykonanych przez TB, który nie ma uprawnien budowlanych i nie tylko. Ciekawa lektura.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Napisali tak jak im Pan Zembrowki naubliżał.  Sam Pan chyba nie wierzy, ze architekt zrobi źle bo klient tak chce! 
W tym domu jest  poza 300m2 częscią mieszkalną -biuro i mała drukarnia - zużycie na wszystko z rozmrażaniem schodów i parkingu wyszło 52kWh/m2 za 160 dni zimy.

----------


## perm

Chłodnie izolują od środka.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Chłodnie izolują od środka.


 Najważniejsza w chłodniach jest blacha od zewnątrz, by wilgoć nie weszła. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom izolowany z przyklejonym styropianem za murem na fundamencie - taki "coś" zużyje ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Izolacja termiczna za mostkiem termicznym to wyrzucona kasa. Choć nikt nikomu kasy wyrzucać nie broni.

Termos... to termos czy do lodów czy do kawy - nawet  z minimalnym mostkiem termicznym jest tak mało skuteczny, że go wyrzucamy. 
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html

Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung!  Izolacja od zewnątrz = pranie mózgu
z http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/

----------


## מרכבה

> z kolei wiekszosć z nich nie ma szans na te 30 kWh


 dla czego ? ponieważ mało komu zależy na dojściu do takiego celu.
Bo mają przesrane na każdym kroku że to nie opłacalne, jakim de bi lem trzeba być aby pisać że izolowanie to jest nie opłacalna kwestia.
Lepiej teraz robić modne pół środki tj 12cm czy w porywach 15cm izolacji.
Ludzie nie potrafią dobrać nawet ogrzewania do domów gdzie na około jest 30cm i więcej EPS'a tu jeden kolega z forum by napisał jak mu "ktoś" policzył podłogówkę ! 50wat na m^2 chyba dal wierchojańska.
To jak ? ludzie niby fachowi liczyć nie potrafią. 
Świadectwo chr E ... mostki termiczne na wakacjach  :smile:  bo na co je ... tak się teraz klepie masówę za kupę kasy.
Detale rozwiązane fatalnie ! potem dziwota że nawet do 100kWh/m^2 nie da się zejść ... 

Czytam w Muratorku ... to samo budynek paswyny a systemów ogrzewania bez lików ... to jakiś kominek to tam to ...sramto.
Co ja będę uczył artystów architektów jak projektować ?
Pierwsze się ustawia pomieszczenia w środku w których ma być 24 st .. typu łazienka .
Następnie jak najbardziej skraca się odcinki rur ! 
Potem łączy się układ CWU z WM "C.O." itp na jednym urządzeniu !! 
Całość okrywa się izolacją i oknami które na razie wyglądają .... z fabryki ja se sam.

co do izolowania od środka ... w 99% przypadków mówię nie !
Kolega Tomasz zapomina jaka jest rola izolatora.
Pewnie nigdy nie wyciągał z piekarnika ciasta ponieważ nie mógł dać izolacji od "wewnątrz"
tu mamy przypadek gdzie trzy ośrodki stałe się spotykają 
forma - ścierka- ręka zgodnie z tą teorią przewodnictwo miało by nagle cudownie się zwiększyć ale ono jest takie jak charakterystyczne dla danego ciała ...
stąd użycie bądź co bądź kiepskiego izolatora ... nie mniej poprawia sytuację ...bo taka jest rola izolatora ... opóźnić dojście fali energii do ręki ...
Tak samo styropian gdzie by nie był spowalnia ruch tej energii gdyż ma swoją 
przewodność ... i innej miał nie będzie w gruncie a innej w powietrzu!

http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html a to jest jakaś bzdura ! nie wiem jak to określić ... 
takie brednie ... 
chyba idioci z rzeszy/ hitlerladnu. nie mieszkali nigdy w ceglanym zamczysku !
gdzie mróz ścinał wodę w wiadrze ! 
Pierdolenie ! z ogrzewaniem murów od słońca ! niczym impuls energii dotrze do wnętrza co jest nie możliwe ... przy takich a nie innych stratach !
A dobra to jest kawałek elewacji od południa gdzie niby się coś nagrzeje ... ale są elewacje.
Co więcej 
Po zaizolowaniu ludzie jeszcze smrodzili w piecach ... a tu nie trzeba było.
choć tylko 10cm izolacji ... 
Dom dłużej traci ciepło. 
Grzanie przez ściany tylko jeśli będzie wykorzystany efekt szklarniowy.
"dzięki izolacji z zewnątrz" efekt nagrzewania jest tracony ...
tam nie ma co tracić ... straty są tak potężne takiej ściany że te piko zyski można sobie o kant du rozbić !
taki mądry hitlermen (mieszkaniec niemiec) niech się prześpi w mroźny dzień ..
w nieizolowanym domu gdzie ściany mają 0,5m grubości z ceramiki ...
zobaczymy jak nad ranem zacznie strzelać zębami.
qrfa ich mać była !
Jak bym du py nie przymroził w takich budynkach to bym uwierzył w takie brednie ...
mróz zagląda w nich wszędzie ... a te parę st nagrzanej chwilowo ściany ...
to błąd obliczeń .. takie to są wartości.
I to miało być jako argument na izolację od wewnątrz .?

Może wedle tych zaleceń ... w zimie kiedy będzie słoneczny mroźny dzień...
będę chodził w slipkach ... bo się skóra nagrzeje od słońca ...




> Izolacja termiczna za mostkiem termicznym to wyrzucona kasa. Choć nikt nikomu kasy wyrzucać nie broni.


 ha ha ha ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Lepiej teraz robić modne pół środki tj 12cm czy w porywach 15cm izolacji.
> Ludzie nie potrafią dobrać nawet ogrzewania do domów gdzie na około jest 30cm


Dając 12 cm wełny z paroizolacją w ścianie 30 cm w dachu i 30 styropianu w podłodze - bez mostów termicznych do gruntu ( bo tam największe straty) okna 1.1 + rekuperator - nie ma takiej możliwości by dom w naszym klimacie ( Suwalszczyzna ) ogrzewany niecentralnie zużył więcej jak 30kWh/m2 na ogrzewanie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Teraz zaczęto z fanfarami budowę domu zero ( jakby to był problem) http://www.domzeroenergetyczny.waw.pl/ i już widać, że będzie drogo i źle. 
Napisałem do nich jakie są błędy, ale chyba chcą się sami przekonać jak "Lipińscy" pod Smolcem. http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/pro...php?detail=866

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Następnie jak najbardziej skraca się odcinki rur !
> Potem łączy się układ CWU z WM "C.O." itp na jednym urządzeniu !!


 Rury skracam do zera - i nigdy łączę cwu z ogrzewaniem i z wentylacją.

----------


## perm

> Najważniejsza w chłodniach jest blacha od zewnątrz, by wilgoć nie weszła. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom izolowany z przyklejonym styropianem za murem na fundamencie - taki "coś" zużyje ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Izolacja termiczna za mostkiem termicznym to wyrzucona kasa. Choć nikt nikomu kasy wyrzucać nie broni.
> 
> Termos... to termos czy do lodów czy do kawy - nawet  z minimalnym mostkiem termicznym jest tak mało skuteczny, że go wyrzucamy. 
> http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobilien/article109699115/Waermedaemmung-kann-Heizkosten-in-Hoehe-treiben.html
> 
> Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung!  Izolacja od zewnątrz = pranie mózgu
> z http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/climategate-anzeige/fassadendaemmung-energetische-volksverdummung/


Chłodnia to układ odwrócony w stosunku do domu. Według twoich zaleceń powinna być izolowana od zewnątrz. Ciekawe że nikt tak nie robi. Nie czytali twoich zaleceń? 
Dalej powtarzasz bzdury o 6-krotnie większym przepływie ciepła do gruntu. Gdzie te dowody? Podawane przez ciebie przykłady różnie izolowanych pawilonów bardzo dobrze ilustrują wpływ stref brzegowych na temperaturę pod budynkiem a nie przepływ ciepła do gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Chłodnia to też termos - czyli ciągła izolacja - ani od zewnątrz ani od wewnątrz. Jeżeli dom zużywa do 30kWh/m2 rocznie TO JEST IZOLOWANY więcej to nie jest! Co tu za problem? Nie zbuduje Pan domu izolowanego z mostkami termicznymi.  
Czy Sobie Pan postawi dom w termosie ( ścianę konstrukcję na izolacji ) czy izolacje w konstrukcji
 - z definicji współczynnika przenikania ciepła - izolacja to termos - nie ma czegoś takiego jak mostek termiczny.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Gdzie te dowody?


 Dlaczego mam Panu udowadniać - podałem, kto chce skorzysta i będzie miał dom izolowany, kto nie wierzy może sam sprawdzić (bardzo prosto) może też zadzwonić czy napisać do dr Dudy ( On się w tym specjalizuje) - a można też wierzyć "tym od ogrzewania" i budować dom nieizolowany - O CO PANU CHODZI? Pan ogrzewanie sprzedaje?

----------


## perm

> Chłodnia to też termos - czyli ciągła izolacja - ani od zewnątrz ani od wewnątrz. Jeżeli dom zużywa do 30kWh/m2 rocznie TO JEST IZOLOWANY więcej to nie jest! Co tu za problem? Nie zbuduje Pan domu izolowanego z mostkami termicznymi.  
> Czy Sobie Pan postawi dom w termosie ( ścianę konstrukcję na izolacji ) czy izolaatrzcje w konstrukcji
>  - z definicji współczynnika przenikania ciepła - izolacja to termos - nie ma czegoś takiego jak mostek termiczny.


W chłodniach jest dokładnie odwrotnie niż to sugerujesz. Izolacja jest od strony zimnej czyli konstrukcja chłodni jest ciepła. Jest to logiczne bo izolować chłodni od zewnątrz nie ma sensu z powodów prozaicznych. Trzeba by zlikwidować wszystkie mostki termiczne a w konstrukcji murowanej jest to bardzo trudne i kosztowne. Dużo taniej i równie skutecznie można zaizolować ją od wewnątrz. Z podobnych powodów izolowanie domu od środka nie ma sensu. Z tych samych co w chłodniach powodów można zrobić to od zewnątrz i jest to równie skuteczne i bez porównania prostsze i tańsze rozwiązanie.
Co do braku mostków w domu izolowanym. Kolejna twoja bzdura. Mostków w takim sensie jakim postrzega się je w budownictwie nie ma ale istnieje ucieczka ciepła, bo nie ma izolacji doskonałej (oprócz próżni może ale i tam jest możliwe promieniowanie cieplne). W każdym domu, również izolowanym wg twoich zaleceń istnieje ucieczka ciepła. Chodzi tylko o jej wielkość. Dom wg norm budowlanych perfekcyjnie zaizolowany bez braku dopływu ciepła wyziębi się prędzej czy później. Nie ma znaczenia czy stanie się to wskutek ucieczki ciepła przez mały mostek termiczny typu ława czy też przez niedoskonałą (z natury swojej) izolację. Dom izolowany NIE ISTNIEJE! Izolacja domu to tylko kwestia ile ciepła będzie uciekać w stosunku do uzysków. Twierdzenie że dom który zużywa mniej 30 kWh/m2 rocznie jest domem izolowanym jest kłamstwem. Bzdurą którą powtarzasz podobnie jak ta o 6-krotnie większych stratach ciepła do gruntu. Znam dom który w ciągu roku w ogóle nie zużywa energii elektrycznej do ogrzewania i nie ma żadnej izolacji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Twierdzenie że dom który zużywa mniej 30 kWh/m2 rocznie jest domem izolowanym jest kłamstwem.


 Miarą izolacji jest zużycie - zużycie ponad 30kWh to to brak wiedzy o izolowaniu. Ale nigdzie nie napisałem, że każdy musi izolować czy znać się na izolacji!!!
  Dlaczego ma Pan do mnie pretensje, że zachęcam do izolowania??? Przecież nie zabraniam Panu być sponsorem Gazpromu. 
A ponieważ grunt 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło od powietrza za ścianą - to już samo to, że da się mniej jak 30 cm styro od gruntu - stanowi, że dom jest NIEIZOLOWANY. O czym też się może Pan baaaardzo łatwo przekonać.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Znam dom który w ciągu roku w ogóle nie zużywa energii elektrycznej do ogrzewania i nie ma żadnej izolacji


.  To wszystko wyjaśnia. Pozdrawiam i obiecuję Panu już więcej nie tłumaczyć.

----------


## perm

> .  To wszystko wyjaśnia. Pozdrawiam i obiecuję Panu już więcej nie tłumaczyć.




Opadła kopara?  :smile: 
Problem w tym że ty nic nie potrafisz wytłumaczyć. Wszystkie twoje teorie to połączenie skrawków wiedzy z niesprawdzalnymi w żaden sposób wymysłami.

----------


## perm

> Miarą izolacji jest zużycie - zużycie ponad 30kWh to to brak wiedzy o izolowaniu. Ale nigdzie nie napisałem, że każdy musi izolować czy znać się na izolacji!!!
>   Dlaczego ma Pan do mnie pretensje, że zachęcam do izolowania??? Przecież nie zabraniam Panu być sponsorem Gazpromu. 
> A ponieważ grunt 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło od powietrza za ścianą - to już samo to, że da się mniej jak 30 cm styro od gruntu - stanowi, że dom jest NIEIZOLOWANY. O czym też się może Pan baaaardzo łatwo przekonać.


Nikt tu nie twierdzi że nie trzeba izolować. Problem że izolacja musi być odpowiednio dobrana. Nakłady finansowe powinny być równe oszczędnościom dla każdej z przegród. Nie spełnia tego warunku twoja, wyssana z palca teoria o 6-krotnie większej ucieczce ciepła przez podłogę. Sam sobie zaprzeczasz. jeżeli proponujesz dla ścian 12 cm wełny a dla gruntu 30. Powinno być, według twojej chorej teorii 72 cm pod podłogą. Nigdzie nie ma potwierdzenia dla tej bzdury. Twój guru (w przeciwieństwie do ciebie wiedzący co pisze) również nie widzi potrzeby dawania tak grubej warstwy.

Izolacja od wewnątrz jest idiotyzmem który, w przypadku nowo-budowanego budynku murowanego nie obroni się w żadnym przypadku. Nakłady, użyteczność, komfort korzystania z takiego rozwiązania, nic nie przemawia by taką głupotę stosować. Nie przeszkadza ci to w promowaniu tego idiotyzmu. Pytany o konkretne rozwiązania nabierasz wody w usta. Fajna rozmowa.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nikt tu nie twierdzi że nie trzeba izolować.


 Szanowny Pan tak twierdzi. 
Dom izolowany to dom zużywający maksymalnie do 30kWh/m2 rocznie.
Dom izolowany charakteryzuje się brakiem centralnego ogrzewania.
 Izolacja to ekonomia! 
A : ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania. 

*



			
				 Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny
			
		

*
Zapytam wprost - Pan będzie dom skutecznie izolował czy budował durszlak? Będzie Pan miał centralne czy nie?

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Pan tak twierdzi. 
> Dom izolowany to dom zużywający maksymalnie do 30kWh/m2 rocznie.
> Dom izolowany charakteryzuje się brakiem centralnego ogrzewania.
>  Izolacja to ekonomia! 
> A : ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania. 
> 
> 
> Zapytam wprost - Pan będzie dom skutecznie izolował czy budował durszlak? Będzie Pan miał centralne czy nie?


O czym ty piszesz? Powtarzasz to jak mantrę ale to nic nie znaczy.

Może zacznijmy od najprostszej rzeczy. Napisz jak w praktyce ma wyglądać izolacja murowanego domu od środka. Nie pierdu, pierdu tylko konkretnie, Na ściany zewnętrzne tyle, na ściany działowe tyle, na strop tyle, na podłogę tyle.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przecież to jest w każdym katalogu i projekcie domu izolowanego!!!  O co Szanownemu Panu chodzi - dom izolowany to dom bez mostków! 
Pan buduje dom izolowany czy nie? Jak są mostki termiczne to nie ma izolacji. Co tu nie może Pan zrozumieć? 
   Jak "architekt" zostawi Panu mostek przy gruncie czy stropie, czy ścianie... to dom będzie nieizolowany - lepiej więc korzystać z usług architektów. 
Naprawdę DLACZEGO PAN SIĘ UPIERA, ŻE DOM MUSI MIEĆ MOSTKI TERMICZNE ??? czyli być nieizolowany. Dlaczego? Pan wyjawi mi jakiś powód.

----------


## perm

> Przecież to jest w każdym katalogu i projekcie domu izolowanego!!!  O co Szanownemu Panu chodzi - dom izolowany to dom bez mostków!


Możesz pokazać jakis projekt? Nie mogę nic znaleść.  Dom murowany z takimiż ścianami działowymi izolowany od środka. Jeżeli jest w każdym katalogu to nie bedzie problemem wklejenie linka?



> Pan buduje dom izolowany czy nie? Jak są mostki termiczne to nie ma izolacji. Co tu nie może Pan zrozumieć? 
>    Jak "architekt" zostawi Panu mostek przy gruncie czy stropie, czy ścianie... to dom będzie nieizolowany - lepiej więc korzystać z usług architektów. 
> Naprawdę DLACZEGO PAN SIĘ UPIERA, ŻE DOM MUSI MIEĆ MOSTKI TERMICZNE ??? czyli być nieizolowany. Dlaczego? Pan wyjawi mi jakiś powód.


Kolejne ble, ble, ble. No to może zapytam o mostek jakim jest 30 cm warstwa styro. Ciepło tamtedy ucieka. Nie może być inaczej.W związku z tym nie bedzie to dom izolowany wg tego co piszesz.

----------


## asolt

> Przecież to jest w każdym katalogu i projekcie domu izolowanego!!!  O co Szanownemu Panu chodzi - dom izolowany to dom bez mostków!


Czy nie lepiej i uczciwiej napisac ze wg TB jest niemozliwe wykonanie domu murowanego jako izolowanego (wg terminologii i definicji TB).
Po co te uniki i zbaczanie z tematu

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czy nie lepiej i uczciwiej napisac ze wg TB jest niemozliwe wykonanie domu murowanego jako izolowanego (wg terminologii i definicjin TB).
> Po co te uniki i zbaczanie z tematu


  Nie tylko możliwe ale konieczne i obowiązkowe. Izolacja nie ma mostków, inaczej nie jest izolacją. 



> Możesz pokazać jakis projekt? Nie mogę nic znaleść. Dom murowany z takimiż ścianami działowymi izolowany od środka. Jeżeli jest w każdym katalogu to nie bedzie problemem wklejenie linka?


   Do mnie nie trafiają projekty z mostkami - gdzie ma Pan mostki w domach murowanych izolowanych???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> definicjin TB)


 TONIE MOJA DEFINICJA !!! TO Z FIZYKI 
Szanowny Pan uważa, że te  definicje są zbędne???
_    W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5)	wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody._

----------


## perm

> ...
>    Do mnie nie trafiają projekty z mostkami - gdzie ma Pan mostki w domach murowanych izolowanych???


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  to dopiero odpowiedź. No to pokaż projekt który do ciebie trafił.

----------


## perm

> ..._
> 2)    przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
> 3)     długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
> __..._


No więc taka symulacja dla hali czyli obiektu w praktyce spełniającego te warunki pokazała że izolacja pod podłogą jest nieekonomiczna. Wcześniej jest link. Przepływ ciepła nie jest stały w czasie. Wskutek efektu akumulacji zmniejsza się do wartości akceptowalnych i uzasadniających NIE stosowanie izolacji. Przeczytaj sobie, może coś w końcu będziesz wiedział a nie tylko domyślał się.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to dopiero odpowiedź. No to pokaż projekt który do ciebie trafił.


 Jak Pan może mić mostek w izolacji ??? Może Pan pokazać gdzie? Przecież to zaprzeczenie podstawy czym jest izolacja.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No więc taka symulacja dla hali czyli obiektu w praktyce spełniającego te warunki pokazała że izolacja pod podłogą jest nieekonomiczna.


 Znam takie opracowania - tylko, że tam bardziej chodziło o dopuszczalna temperaturę latem niż zimą.  Np. Elektra też nie izolowała hali produkcyjnej od gruntu - ciepła przy produkcji wydziela się sporo a zimna podłoga - dobrze odprowadza nadmiar - a zwłaszcza latem się przydaje. 
 Fajny przykład Pan daje!!!
Pan się wstrzyma do konsultacji z dr Dudą!!!

----------


## perm

> Znam takie opracowania - tylko, że tam bardziej chodziło o dopuszczalna temperaturę latem niż zimą.  Np. Elektra też nie izolowała hali produkcyjnej od gruntu - ciepła przy produkcji wydziela się sporo a zimna podłoga - dobrze odprowadza nadmiar - a zwłaszcza latem się przydaje. 
>  Fajny przykład Pan daje!!!
> Pan się wstrzyma do konsultacji z dr Dudą!!!


Może jakiegoś linka do tych opracowań? W tym linkowanym przeze mnie zadaniem autorki było wykazanie zasadności stosowania izolacji pod podłogą hali. Zasadności OCIEPLENIA podłogi hali. Wyszło że nie warto. Jednym z plusów braku ocieplenia wg autorki było chłodzenie latem, nie mniej praca tak naprawde jest o akumulowaniu ciepła przez ziemię, obniżającym wydatki na ogrzewanie, z wyłączeniem straf brzegowych. W hali nie grają one większej roli. W przeciwieństwie do twoich niesprawdzonych teorii można tam zajrzeć i poczytać. Przykład jest jak najbardziej na miejscu bo pokazuje jakie bzdury opowiadasz.

----------


## perm

> Jak Pan może mić mostek w izolacji ??? Może Pan pokazać gdzie? Przecież to zaprzeczenie podstawy czym jest izolacja.


Nie zmieniaj tematu tylko pokaż projekt.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie zmieniaj tematu tylko pokaż projekt.


 do wentylacji i ogrzewania potrzebne są rzuty - Ale jakim cudem Pan znalazł mostek termiczny w domu izolowanym GDZIE - jeżeli jest mostek to dom nie jest izolowany . Nawet przy płycie fundamentowej czy jak ktoś się uprze dawać ocieplenie od zewnątrz - nie może być mostka termicznego !!! 



Pan napisze - gdzie jest mostek ? Łatwiej jest pokazać gdzie są mostki - beznadzieja sprawa pokazać gdzie mostków niema!!! Prawda?

----------


## perm

> do wentylacji i ogrzewania potrzebne są rzuty - Ale jakim cudem Pan znalazł mostek termiczny w domu izolowanym GDZIE - jeżeli jest mostek to dom nie jest izolowany . Nawet przy płycie fundamentowej czy jak ktoś się uprze dawać ocieplenie od zewnątrz - nie może być mostka termicznego !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan napisze - gdzie jest mostek ? Łatwiej jest pokazać gdzie są mostki - beznadzieja sprawa pokazać gdzie mostków niema!!! Prawda?


Dalej nie ma projektu. Ciężko przyznać przyznać że się palnęło głupotę?
Ja mam napisać gdzie jest mostek? Na rzeczce? Co to za bzdury? Jaki mostek? O czym ty piszesz?

----------


## perm

Znalazłem mostek:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dalej nie ma projektu. Ciężko przyznać przyznać że się palnęło głupotę?
> Ja mam napisać gdzie jest mostek? Na rzeczce? Co to za bzdury? Jaki mostek? O czym ty piszesz?


Pan jest poważnym człowiekiem? Ma Pan ochotę zobaczyć dom zapraszam, ale czyiś projektów, adresów, kontaktów na forum nie mogę bez zgody umieszczać. 
 Dlaczego Pan się nie wstrzyma do czwartku - kontaktu z autorytetem? 

 Dostałem na pw, ze Panu prawdopodobnie chodzi o mostek termiczny połączenia stropu ze ścianą.... tego i tak na rzutach Pan nie zobaczy, ale tylko pseudoarchitekt daje tam "zimne" łączenie. Chyba już tak fatalnych architektów od lat niema.

 Izolacja termiczna nie może mieć mostków termicznych - obojętnie z której jest strony ściany
http://de.relaunch.schoeck.live.aven...%5B4277%5D.pdf
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ocieplenie ściany na fundamencie od zewnątrz -

----------


## perm

> Pan jest poważnym człowiekiem? Ma Pan ochotę zobaczyć dom zapraszam, ale czyiś projektów, adresów, kontaktów na forum nie mogę bez zgody umieszczać. 
>  Dlaczego Pan się nie wstrzyma do czwartku - kontaktu z autorytetem? 
> 
>  Dostałem na pw, ze Panu prawdopodobnie chodzi o mostek termiczny połączenia stropu ze ścianą.... tego i tak na rzutach Pan nie zobaczy, ale tylko pseudoarchitekt daje tam "zimne" łączenie. Chyba już tak fatalnych architektów od lat niema.
> 
>  Izolacja termiczna nie może mieć mostków termicznych - obojętnie z której jest strony ściany
> http://de.relaunch.schoeck.live.avenit.de/upload/files/download/Produktkatalog_PL_28.07.2011_neu%5B4277%5D.pdf
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ocieplenie ściany na fundamencie od zewnątrz -


Ja o jednym, ty o drugim. Rozumiesz co się do ciebie mówi? *Pokaż mi nowy dom czy też projekt domu murowanego zaizolowanego od wewnątrz.*
 Takie to trudne? Oczywistym jest że takich nie ma bo kto by się na podobną głupotę zdecydował.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Zapraszam.

----------


## perm

No i jak z tym autorytetem? Miał być w czwartek i wesprzeć twoje niestworzone teorie. Dalej nie pokazałeś projektu domu ocieplonego od środka. Nikogo to pewnie nie dziwi ale by uratować resztki autorytetu mógłbyś dać coś innego niż te niewidoczne rysunki traktujące o czymś innym, wbrew twoim intencjom. Nie mogę też doczekać się interpretacji zamieszczonej wcześniej pracy magisterskiej pokazującej bezsens stosowania izolacji pod halą, więc obalających teorię o dużej ucieczce ciepła do gruntu którą forsujesz.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

No i przyjechał z zagranicy - rozmawialiśmy - Nie napisał Pan i nie zadzwonił !!! Zrobi Pan to wreszcie? Czy Pan nie chce wiedzieć co powie?

----------


## HenoK

> Ja o jednym, ty o drugim. Rozumiesz co się do ciebie mówi? *Pokaż mi nowy dom czy też projekt domu murowanego zaizolowanego od wewnątrz.*


Dlaczego, akurat murowanego? To nie jest "jedyna słuszna" technologia budowania domów. Przykłady domów izolowanych również od wewnątrz masz tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-przeciw/page7.
Sam mam taki dom i jestem zadowolony z jego użytkowania, podobnie jak jasiek71, amigo1974 i wielu innych, których znajdziesz w w/w wątku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Sam mam taki dom i jestem zadowolony z jego użytkowania, podobnie jak jasiek71, amigo1974 i wielu innych, których znajdziesz w w/w wątku.


  Gdyby dał Pan 3 x więcej styropianu od gruntu - miałby Pan przy elektrycznym ogrzewaniu efekt taki jak teraz przy pompie ciepła.

----------


## perm

> Dlaczego, akurat murowanego? To nie jest "jedyna słuszna" technologia budowania domów. Przykłady domów izolowanych również od wewnątrz masz tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-przeciw/page7.
> Sam mam taki dom i jestem zadowolony z jego użytkowania, podobnie jak jasiek71, amigo1974 i wielu innych, których znajdziesz w w/w wątku.


Oczywiście że są technologie które można określić izolowanymi od środka. Mabudo, zdaje się oferuje taki system i to w technologii ciężkiej. Stosują jednak do tego odpowiednie ściany działowe i stropy. Nikt tam nie izoluje działówek od środka. Nie o to jednak chodzi. Zdecydowana większość domów w Polsce jest budowana tradycyjnie. Ocieplenie takiej konstrukcji od środka jest karkołomnym zadaniem i praktycznie zawsze nieopłacalnym. Taki sam efekt, dużo taniej można osiągnąć ocieplając dom z zewnątrz. To chyba wszyscy wiemy. TB powinien to powiedzieć a nie udawać że się da i że on to robi. Mąci tylko w głowach tym którzy o budowaniu specjalnie pojęcia nie mają. "Jedynie słuszna" technologia jest i długo będzie obowiązującą niezależnie od jej wad. Można zrobić murowany dom o izolacji od wewnątrz ale musi to być uwzględnione na etapie projektu. Po co jednak się w to bawić skoro izolacja od zewnątrz jest równie efektywna?

----------


## perm

> Gdyby dał Pan 3 x więcej styropianu od gruntu - miałby Pan przy elektrycznym ogrzewaniu efekt taki jak teraz przy pompie ciepła.


A czemu nie 6 razy więcej?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Bo minimum jest 30 cm - ekonomicznie 50 cm a Szanowny HenoK dał 10cm .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ocieplając dom z zewnątrz. To chyba wszyscy wiemy.


 

To pierwsze to jest izolacja od zewnątrz a to drugie to ocielenie od zewnątrz - to drugie nie jest izolacją - zna Pan definicje współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. 
 TO NIE JEST IZOLACJA.

http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/

----------


## perm

> Bo minimum jest 30 cm - ekonomicznie 50 cm a Szanowny HenoK dał 10cm .


No to może udowodnij w końcu że te minimum to 30 a nie 60.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Bardzo prosto... Ci co mają mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu maja domy nieizolowane 
*1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny*

To minimum - górę obliczył dr Duda - nazywając to - "ekonomiczna grubość izolacji termicznej od gruntu"

----------


## perm

> Bardzo prosto... Ci co mają mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu maja domy nieizolowane 
> *1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
> 3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
> 5 – samowystarczalny 
> 6 – plus energetyczny*
> 
> To minimum - górę obliczył dr Duda - nazywając to - "ekonomiczna grubość izolacji termicznej od gruntu"


10 raz chyba to zamieszczasz. Nic z tego nie wynika. Gdzie tu masz wiązek między grubością izolacji od gruntu a tym ile dom zużywa energii? Ja mogę  również zamieścić takie zestawienie i dopisać że ci którzy mają mniej niż 100 cm styropianu od gruntu mają domy nieizolowane. Taką samą ma to wartość jak to co piszesz czyli żadną. Pokaż symulacje albo obliczenia które do takich wniosków prowadzą.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Związek jest oczywisty. Przy identycznych izolacjach w domu parterowym - grunt generuje więcej strat niż ściany i dach razem .
 Dom izolowany to dom zużywający do 30 kWh/m2 rocznie - Czyli np. dom izolowany 100m2 zużyje 3000kWh - Jeżeli da Szanowny Pan 20 cm styropianu - nie zmieści się Pan w 3000kWh nawet jak pozostałe izolacje będą wykonane perfekcyjnie.

 Pan sprzedaje jakieś kotłownie, że tak Pan walczy z izolowaniem domów?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie perm - w tech chwili rozmawiałem z dr Duda - jest pod telefonem - zadzwoni Pan o izolację od wewnątrz i od gruntu 30-50cm???

----------


## perm

> Związek jest oczywisty. Przy identycznych izolacjach w domu parterowym - grunt generuje więcej strat niż ściany i dach razem...


To jest właśnie bzdura której w żaden sposób nie potrafisz udowodnić. Gdzie te symulacje? Gdzie badania? Napisać można wszystko.

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Panie perm - w tech chwili rozmawiałem z dr Duda - jest pod telefonem - zadzwoni Pan o izolację od wewnątrz i od gruntu 30-50cm???


Ja mam dzwonić? A nie może p. Duda wypowiedzieć się publicznie tu na forum? Wstydzi się czy co? Przedstawiłby to czego ty nie potrafisz. Wyniki badań czy coś. Inaczej by się rozmawiało.

----------


## Crisiano

> Bo minimum jest 30 cm - ekonomicznie 50 cm a Szanowny HenoK dał 10cm .


To by znaczyło ze przy tylko 10cm powinien HenioK ogrzewać chałupę cały rok bo w lato przecież temp. pod podloga dalej ma takąż sama wartość.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To by znaczyło ze przy tylko 10cm powinien HenioK ogrzewać chałupę cały rok bo w lato przecież temp. pod podloga dalej ma takąż sama wartość.


 Trudno mi się do tego odnieść, nie wiem jak zmieniła się od zimy wartość gruntu u Pana Henryka. Wiem jednak, że na ogrzewanie to nie miało wpływu.

----------


## perm

> Trudno mi się do tego odnieść, nie wiem jak zmieniła się od zimy wartość gruntu u Pana Henryka...


Podrożał ale zaraz potem staniał także teraz jest na zero.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Skontaktował już się Pan z Autorytetem?

----------


## perm

> Skontaktował już się Pan z Autorytetem?


Kto ci powiedział że mam zamiar się z kimkolwiek kontaktować? Wymyśliłeś to sobie. Kolejna twoja głupota. Jaki to ma sens? Miał się p. Duda wypowiedzieć na forum. Po to jest ten wątek by ci co budują mogli wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski. Jaki wniosek wyciągną z mojej rozmowy z kimkolwiek? 

Jak na razie dwie twoje teorie czyli izolacja od środka i ucieczka ciepła do gruntu większa niż przez pozostałe przegrody to fikcja której na tylu stronach przegadanych tu nie potrafiłeś udowodnić. Zamieszczasz jakieś śmieszne, nieczytelne obrazki bez związku, nie potrafisz się odnieść do pracy o izolacji pod halą która wprost zaprzecza temu co twierdzisz. Co teraz wymyślisz? Jak się domyślam żadnego konkretnego opracowania nie masz bo już dawno byś je przedstawił.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przecież to Szanownemu Panu powinno zależeć na prawdzie? Ja ją znam.

----------


## perm

> ... Ja ją znam.


Dobry żart.

----------


## plusfoto

> Bardzo prosto... Ci co mają mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu maja domy nieizolowane


Mam dom 170m2 i 20 cm styro a zapotrzebowanie w okolicach 4700/rok - czyli coś się nie zgadza. Patrząc z drugiej strony jakie bym miał zapotrzebowanie gdyby było 30cm styro?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jakie Pan miał zużycie zeszłej zimy?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mam dom 170m2 i 20 cm styro a zapotrzebowanie w okolicach 4700/rok - czyli coś się nie zgadza. Patrząc z drugiej strony jakie bym miał zapotrzebowanie gdyby było 30cm styro?


  Ma Pan mostek termiczny do gruntu? ma Pan BK bez paroizolacji? Jeżeli tak i tylko 20cm styro od gruntu to wyjdzie Panu 15 000kWh .

----------


## perm

> Ma Pan mostek termiczny do gruntu? ma Pan BK bez paroizolacji? Jeżeli tak i tylko 20cm styro od gruntu to wyjdzie Panu 15 000kWh .


Zera ci się pomyliły. Powinno być 150 000kWh.

----------


## plusfoto

> Ma Pan mostek termiczny do gruntu? ma Pan BK bez paroizolacji? Jeżeli tak i tylko 20cm styro od gruntu to wyjdzie Panu 15 000kWh .


To znaczy że jak dołożę jeszcze 10 cm styro to wyjdzie nie 4700 a 15000. To już teraz to nic nie rozumię?

----------


## firewall

W tym wątku nie masz rozumieć. Masz wierzyć.

----------


## plusfoto

> W tym wątku nie masz rozumieć. Masz wierzyć.


 :wave: 


Szanowny p. Tomaszu właśnie zrobiłem symulacje w OZC. Przy dołożeniu 10 cm styro w podłogi zapotrzebowanie w ogólnym rozrachunku spadło o 60 kWh/rok. (z 4700 zrobiło się 4640) .

----------


## perm

> Szanowny p. Tomaszu właśnie zrobiłem symulacje w OZC. Przy dołożeniu 10 cm styro w podłogi zapotrzebowanie w ogólnym rozrachunku spadło o 60 kWh/rok. (z 4700 zrobiło się 4640) .


OZC sie myli. Najwyraźniej nie uwzględnia praw nowej fizyki byTB.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Szanowny p. Tomaszu właśnie zrobiłem symulacje w OZC. Przy dołożeniu 10 cm styro w podłogi zapotrzebowanie w ogólnym rozrachunku spadło o 60 kWh/rok. (z 4700 zrobiło się 4640) .


Już pisałem, że to niewiele warty program - Oparty jest, na założeniu, że ciepło ucieka proporcjonalnie - a to nie jest prawda. Drugi problem to współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła. Bez tego program nic nie jest wart.
 Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wyklucza liczenie, gdy izolacja nie jest ciągła i izotropowa ( czyli mostki termiczne) - wyklucza liczenie gdy ciepło idzie inaczej niż prostopadle,  Wyklucza liczenie gdy jest zmienna lambda - czyli ruch powietrza i wilgoci w przegrodzie.
Nakazuje uwzględnić możliwości odbiornika ciepła.

 Ma Pan gruby wełniany sweter o określonej lambdzie 
- stoi Pan w nim w chłodni - 25st. - małe straty ciepła
- na zewnątrz 0 st.C i lekki wiatr - duże straty ciepła 
- podłoży Pan go pod d... na grunt +5 st.C ogromne straty ciepła 
- lekko zawilgnie ... o to lepiej go zdjąć!

  Może Pan mi odpowiedzieć poważnie poza 20 cm w podłodze -
- jaka ściana ?
-jakie ogrzewanie?

----------


## perm

> Już pisałem, że to niewiele warty program - Oparty jest, na założeniu, że ciepło ucieka proporcjonalnie - a to nie jest prawda. Drugi problem to współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła. Bez tego program nic nie jest wart.
>  Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wyklucza liczenie, gdy izolacja nie jest ciągła i izotropowa ( czyli mostki termiczne) - wyklucza liczenie gdy ciepło idzie inaczej niż prostopadle,  Wyklucza liczenie gdy jest zmienna lambda - czyli ruch powietrza i wilgoci w przegrodzie.
> Nakazuje uwzględnić możliwości odbiornika ciepła.
> 
>  Ma Pan gruby wełniany sweter o określonej lambdzie 
> - stoi Pan w nim w chłodni - 25st. - małe straty ciepła
> - na zewnątrz 0 st.C i lekki wiatr - duże straty ciepła 
> - podłoży Pan go pod d... na grunt +5 st.C ogromne straty ciepła 
> - lekko zawilgnie ... o to lepiej go zdjąć!
> ...


Nie wstyd ci klepać takich bzdur bez żadnych dowodów?

----------


## fighter1983

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6039474
poprosze o poparcie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6039474
> poprosze o poparcie


  Jeżeli Pan uważa, że dopuszczalna jest izolacja fasadowa - to dziękuję z komplement. 

To Szanowny Panie izolacją nie jest. Dom izolowany to dom zużywający do 30kWh/m2 rocznie.

Czy Pan zna podstawy fizyki - wykluczające coś takiego jak wyżej ? 

O oszustwach Instytutów i polityków - już się pisze  - sprzedaż energii to wielki biznes a izolowanie w nim przeszkadza. 
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html
Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung!  Izolacja od zewnątrz = pranie mózgu
z http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/

----------


## surgi22

Może Pan przestać powtarzać się ??? Nikt rozsądny nie neguje potrzeby izolacji budynków, ale sposób zalecany przez Pana dla 90% budynków stojących w Polsce jest nierealny - budynki murowane z fundamentami tradycyjnymi . Poproszę o pokazanie w jaki sposób wyobraża Pan sobie ich zaizolowanie od wewnątrz.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Niestety, Szanowny Panie - Jest jeszcze sporo nie znających fizyki.  Nie piszę o izolacji od zewnątrz czy od wewnątrz 
- tylko o mostku termicznym do gruntu i o "przepuszczalności" materiałów izolacyjnych.
  Ale po co o bzdetach?
Lepiej o fizyce
Czy Pan wie dlaczego to: Nie jest izolacją termiczną - PROSTE PYTANIE?

----------


## surgi22

A merytorycznie nie potrafi Pan odpowiedzieć ? Jak to poprawić w istniejących budynkach ? Błagam niech pan nie powtarza 100 razy  tych samych rysunków , mam wrażenie że tylko kopiuj, wklej .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
Jak poprawić? Tak jak w Skandynawii, Niemczech, Czechach Słowacji... Alpach 
Zamów szkolenie na budowie http://sklep.xella.pl/sklep.php?md=e...nia-120-minut& jak nie wiesz!
Szkolenia są od lat http://www.media.xella.pl/pr/204800/...-nieruchomosci

  to tylko Xella

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Są dwie ekonomie :
*Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń*

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ

1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny

Pan jest po której stronie?

----------


## surgi22

> Niestety, Szanowny Panie - Jest jeszcze sporo nie znających fizyki.  Nie piszę o izolacji od zewnątrz czy od wewnątrz 
> - tylko o mostku termicznym do gruntu i o "przepuszczalności" materiałów izolacyjnych.
>   Ale po co o bzdetach?
> Lepiej o fizyce
> Czy Pan wie dlaczego to: Nie jest izolacją termiczną - PROSTE PYTANIE?


Wiem Panie TB że mostek termiczny na granicy mur , fundament jest dość istotny dlatego można go znacznie zmniejszyć przez: 
a. zastosowanie płyty fundamentowej
b. ocieplenie fundamentu do wysokości ławy fundamentowej zarówno od zewnątrz jak i od zewnątrz, oraz zastosowanie izolatora w murze na wysokości izolacji termicznej podłogi ( np. szkło piankowe, lub izomur, nowomur )  
PS. sam mam to ostanie rozwiązanie ( zarówno na ścianach nośnych jak i działowych ) i uważam że jest OK ( w zimie temperatura murów na różnych wysokościach bez zauważalnych różnic ).

----------


## surgi22

> http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
> Jak poprawić? Tak jak w Skandynawii, Niemczech, Czechach Słowacji... Alpach 
> Zamów szkolenie na budowie http://sklep.xella.pl/sklep.php?md=e...nia-120-minut& jak nie wiesz!
> Szkolenia są od lat http://www.media.xella.pl/pr/204800/...-nieruchomosci
> 
>   to tylko Xella


Pisałem o poprawnym izolowaniu budynków murowanych z tradycyjnymi funadamentami bo takie w Polsce są najczęściej, proszę napisać a nie wklejać nieczytelne schematy .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Są dwie ekonomie :
> Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
> Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
> 
> Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają.
> 
> Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii.
> 
> Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...
> ...


Pan jest po której stronie?

----------


## perm

> Pan jest po której stronie?


Jest jeszcze olbrzymie konsorcjum producentów izolacji dla których 50 cm pod podłogą to czysta kasiorka. To że sensu to nie ma to nie ich biznes. Wystarczy napuścić takiego Brzęczkowskiego bo powtarzał bzdury. Ktos tam pewnie uwierzy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jednak po coś mnie Szanowna Redakcja do pisania tu zaprosiła! 
Może Pan nie słyszał, to przypomnę : Za kilka lat ( w Norwegii już za dwa) budownictwo zeroenergetyczne. A Pan... ma dom izolowany?
http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia

----------


## surgi22

Przeczytał Pan moje odpowiedzi ?? Jeśli Pan potrafi czytać to Pan wie , jeśli nie to Pana problem. PS jakieś uwagi do ograniczenia mostka termicznego do gruntu ??? Chce Pan dotknąć , zobaczyć jak to działa, zobaczyć zdjęcia i filmy z realizacji ?? zapraszam , info na priv . Żadne teorie , czysta praktyka .

----------


## surgi22

> Jednak po coś mnie Szanowna Redakcja do pisania tu zaprosiła! 
> Może Pan nie słyszał, to przypomnę : Za kilka lat ( w Norwegii już za dwa) budownictwo zeroenergetyczne. A Pan... ma dom izolowany?
> http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia


A 90% Polaków, którzy mają domy izolowane od zewnątrz nakaże się ich zburzenie i postawienie szkieletowców ????

----------


## surgi22

> A 90% Polaków, którzy mają domy izolowane od zewnątrz nakaże się ich zburzenie i postawienie szkieletowców ????


Nie neguję do końca dobrych intencji TB , ale chaotyczny sposób przekazywania wiedzy i jej ,,nawiedzony '' sposób , drobne i wielkie uproszczenia, preferowanie jedynie słusznej koncepcji ocieplania ( nie do zastosowania w 90% budynków w Polsce ) ZNIECHECA i OSTRASZA użytkowników forum od poważnej i merytorycznej dyskusji dotyczącej ocieplania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A 90% Polaków, którzy mają domy izolowane od zewnątrz nakaże się ich


 Mają domy nieizolowane!!! A godzina "zero" się zbliża.
  Co do marginalizacji mostka termicznego - jeszcze raz proszę się zapoznać z definicją - jak jest mostek to nie ma izolacji.

----------


## surgi22

Proszę przeczytać moją odpowiedź . Jakieś uwagi ?? 
PS nawet stosując 30 cm izolacji styropianowej (xps) w postaci płyty fundamentowej Pan tylko BARDZO ZNACZNIE OGRANICZA a nie LIKWIDUJE MOSTEK CIEPLNY . Odnośnie płyty fundamentowej to ciekawy jestem kto zapewni trwałość i *szczelność na łączeniach* zakopanego xps przez np. 30 lat ???

----------


## surgi22

> Mają domy nieizolowane!!! A godzina "zero" się zbliża.
>   Co do marginalizacji mostka termicznego - jeszcze raz proszę się zapoznać z definicją - jak jest mostek to nie ma izolacji.


No dobrze , mają nieizolowane domy to może oświeci ich Pan jak mogą to poprawić bez zburzenia domów ???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Tak jak to się robi w całej Europie - np. stelaż wełna folia, pianka PUR. gotowe płyty styropianowe, wełniane czy piankowe z tynkiem
rockwool 
isover

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Proszę przeczytać moją odpowiedź . Jakieś uwagi ?? 
> PS nawet stosując 30 cm izolacji styropianowej (xps) w postaci płyty fundamentowej Pan tylko BARDZO ZNACZNIE OGRANICZA a nie LIKWIDUJE MOSTEK CIEPLNY . Odnośnie płyty fundamentowej to ciekawy jestem kto zapewni trwałość i *szczelność na łączeniach* zakopanego xps przez np. 30 lat ???


Nie jestem fanem płyty fundamentowej. Po 24 latach zajmowania się instalacjami w domach 10-30kWh/2 rocznie - wiem jak trudna lub niemożliwa w opanowaniu jest zbyt duża akumulacja.
 Ale płyta fundamentowa spełnia wymogi stawiane izolacji. Nieskończoność i prostopadły kierunek przepływu ciepła.

----------


## perm

> Tak jak to się robi w całej Europie - np. stelaż wełna folia, pianka PUR. gotowe płyty styropianowe, wełniane czy piankowe z tynkiem
> rockwool 
> isover


W starych domach których elewacji nie można zmienić jest to jedyna metoda ocieplenia. W nowych nikt tak nie robi. Z oczywistych powodów. To generująca koszty bzdura o takich samych parametrach jak dom ocieplony z zewnątrz.

----------


## perm

> Mają domy nieizolowane!!! A godzina "zero" się zbliża.
>   Co do marginalizacji mostka termicznego - jeszcze raz proszę się zapoznać z definicją - jak jest mostek to nie ma izolacji.


Bzdura którą powtarzasz przy każdej okazji. Mostek czy też ucieczka ciepła występuje ZAWSZE! Nie ma znaczenia czy to przez klasyczny mostek termiczny czy przez warstwę izolacji.

----------


## perm

> Jednak po coś mnie Szanowna Redakcja do pisania tu zaprosiła! 
> ...


W cyrku pokazują małpy. To też przyciąga chętnych. Jesteś tu aż ktoś tam stwierdzi że twoich idiotyzmów nie da się dłużej tolerować.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jest jeszcze olbrzymie konsorcjum producentów izolacji dla których 50 cm pod podłogą to czysta kasiorka. To że sensu to nie ma to nie ich biznes. Wystarczy napuścić takiego Brzęczkowskiego bo powtarzał bzdury. Ktos tam pewnie uwierzy.


Pod fundament tak ... no izolację taką jak XPS trza dać .
Ale ściany to już ... kostka słomy  tu nie ma ekonomi żadnej i 1m 1,2m izolacji to pikuś tylko fantazja ...
Ja tam mam w du dogmat o niepokalanej mostkami termicznymi płycie fundamentowej ... mnie ona nie jest potrzebna .
i tak owej miał nie będę !!
co nie znaczy że zrobię chałę """"""""""""""""""tradycyjną """""""""""""""""""""" mnie to słowo tradycyjnie bardziej obrzydza jak GÓWNO !!!





> Bzdura którą powtarzasz przy każdej okazji. Mostek czy też ucieczka ciepła występuje ZAWSZE! Nie ma znaczenia czy to przez klasyczny mostek termiczny czy przez warstwę izolacji.


 ale Kolega galopem poleciał.
Ma znaczenie ... 
mamy izolację co na 1m^2 traci te 0,3 wata na stopień i teraz płytę balkonową co na kresce traci 1 wat na mb ...
Kolega zrównuje wymianę ciepła powierzchniową z liniową ... co nie ma sensu .
Zgadza się że straty są ... 
ale dąży się jak to jest postawione przy budownictwie pasywnym do wartości mostków liniowych o wartości max 0,01 wata !
jeden "tajny" mostek  np w fundamencie o wartości 0,5 wata na mb na stopień daje na 40mb czyli rzut kostki domu 10x10 metra 
1000 kWh to jest dla domu o powierzchni 120 m^2 niechby 8,3 kWh na m^2 ... mało to jest dla ceglastych domów co 
tych kWh na m^2 idzie ... w setki ...
ale dla budynku paswynego to jest 0,5 strat które może mieć !

Kolega Tomasz nich skończy z tym dramatem ... bo jeszcze koledzy sobie do głowy nabiorą to że nie da się czegoś zrobić bo to jakiś kosmos .
Nie to jest proste i nastawione na prostotę .
Izolacja to pikuś ...
konstrukcja budynku żeby nie wyglądał jak psia buda jest trudniejsze ! 
A okna ? to gdzie ... drzwi ? tam można walczyć tanio i skutecznie tylko trzeba sobie rączki pokalać robotą ...
bo to co teraz jest na rynku to chłam ! i jeszcze raz chłam !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A okna ? to gdzie ... drzwi ? tam można walczyć tanio i skutecznie tylko trzeba sobie rączki pokalać robotą ...


 Okna - nie mają kontaktu z gruntem ( duzo lepszym odbiornikiem ciepła niż mroźny wiatr) , nie przepuszczają też powietrza. Dają sporo zysków akumulowanych w wylewce. Bez problemu na 30-40 cm styropianie, zrobię dom 20-25kWh/m2 ze 100% przeszkleniami . 
Natomiast ta sztuka nawet w przybliżeniu nie uda się z betonem komórkowym i 15 cm styropianie od zewnątrz. Przy różnicy ciśnień - to bardzo słabo izoluje. A jeszcze styropian chroni mur przez zyskami słonecznymi!!!

----------


## HenoK

> Bez problemu na 30-40 cm styropianie, zrobię dom 20-25kWh/m2 ze 100% przeszkleniami .


Na Seszelach, czy Wyspach Kanaryjskich ?

----------


## plusfoto

> Bez problemu na 30-40 cm styropianie, zrobię dom 20-25kWh/m2 ze 100% przeszkleniami .


Latem jeszcze wrzucić parę otoczków do środka i jak się poleje wodą to sauna za darmo.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Na Seszelach, czy Wyspach Kanaryjskich ?


W Warszawie. Już robiliśmy - salon Volvo. 
 W izolacji najważniejsze jest nieruchome powietrze. BK przy różnicy ciśnień ( zimą coś takiego występuje a nasila się przy WM z odzyskiem ciepłą ) ma bardzo słaby opór cieplny .  No ale cóż są jeszcze tacy co za bk przyklejają styropianowy magazyn wody. Brak podstawowej wiedzy.

----------


## plusfoto

> No ale cóż są jeszcze tacy co za bk przyklejają styropianowy magazyn wody. Brak podstawowej wiedzy.


A skąd ta woda?

----------


## HenoK

> W Warszawie. Już robiliśmy - salon Volvo.


Nie mówimy o salonie samochodowym, gdzie temperatura zapewne nie większa jak 16 st. C jest utrzymywana przez kilkadziesiąt godzin tygodniowo, podobnie długo zapewne działa wentylacja, ale o budynku mieszkalnym.

----------


## perm

> ...ale Kolega galopem poleciał.
> Ma znaczenie ... 
> mamy izolację co na 1m^2 traci te 0,3 wata na stopień i teraz płytę balkonową co na kresce traci 1 wat na mb ...
> Kolega zrównuje wymianę ciepła powierzchniową z liniową ... co nie ma sensu .
> Zgadza się że straty są ... 
> ale dąży się jak to jest postawione przy budownictwie pasywnym do wartości mostków liniowych o wartości max 0,01 wata !
> jeden "tajny" mostek  np w fundamencie o wartości 0,5 wata na mb na stopień daje na 40mb czyli rzut kostki domu 10x10 metra 
> 1000 kWh to jest dla domu o powierzchni 120 m^2 niechby 8,3 kWh na m^2 ...


Chodzi o zasadę wg której TB twierdzi że dom z mostkiem to nie jest dom, jak to on nazywa izolowany. Oczywiste jest że straty ciepła są funkcją powierzchni wymiany, różnicy temperatur itp ale są zawsze, czy to w domu o izolacji ciągłej czy w domu z mostkiem. Nich to będzie "tajny"  :smile:  mostek pod drzwiami o wartości 0,5 wata co dla twojego przykładu da ok 0,2kWh/m2. Wg TB taki dom nie będzie izolowany bo jest mostek. Głupota i tyle.

Podobnie jest z grubością izolacji pod podłogą. Zwiększanie jej do wartości sugerowanej przez TB daje tak niewiele zysków że jeszcze dłuuuugo nie będzie opłacalne. W domu pasywnym chodzi o wskaźniki. Nic innego się nie liczy a na pewno nie koszty. Taka sztuka dla sztuki.

Dla mnie ważne jest jeszcze coś innego. Tradycyjny fundament ocieplony tylko z zewnątrz plus ocieplone podłogi na gruncie dają możliwość postawienia domu energooszczędnego co wg TB jest niemożliwe. Oczywiście nie w każdych warunkach gruntowych. Wg TB nie ma takiej możliwości bo grunt zachowuje się wg niego jak płyta metalowa o bardzo dobrym przewodnictwie i nieograniczonej pojemności cieplnej. Gdyby to przyjąć za pewnik to niemożliwa byłaby akumulacja ciepła przez grunt. On twierdzi że ziemia pod domem nie będzie się nagrzewać. Jest to wprawdzie utrudnione ale nie z powodu ucieczki ciepła "w głąb" ziemi tylko wpływu stref brzegowych. Ciepło ucieka do atmosfery a nie do gruntu jak twierdzi TB. Tradycyjny fundament ocieplony z zewnątrz plus podłogi na gruncie na izolacji są dobrym rozwiązaniem w większości przypadków.

----------


## firewall

> Po 24 latach zajmowania się instalacjami w domach 10-30kWh/2 rocznie



 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Chodzi o zasadę wg której TB twierdzi że dom z mostkiem to nie jest dom, jak to on nazywa izolowany.


 Dokładnie TAK .
Jest definicja izolacji termicznej - punkt 1 - nieskończoność
Jest też efekt - dom z mostkami termicznymi zużywa ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie - Czyli jak jest mostek termiczny to w praktyce i teorii - nie można pisać o "izolacji" - to samo się tyczy izolacji wodnej i elektrycznej - TAK JAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ W CIĄŻY TAK I NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ IZOLOWANYM. 



> Oczywiste jest że straty ciepła są funkcją powierzchni wymiany, różnicy temperatur


 Nieprawda - Nawet mała szczelina powoduje, że termos jest do d... . Straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne!!!  Kontakt "bryły" domu jednorodzinnego z gruntem to 20-25% - kontakt "bryły" człowieka - to 0.9% - Proszę sobie pospacerować po gruncie +1 st. i powietrzu - 5 st.C w furmańskim kożuchu do ziemi i futrzanej czapce, ale na bosaka, czy w mokrych butach. 




> Podobnie jest z grubością izolacji pod podłogą. Zwiększanie jej do wartości sugerowanej przez TB daje tak niewiele zysków że jeszcze dłuuuugo nie będzie opłacalne. W domu pasywnym chodzi o wskaźniki. Nic innego się nie liczy a na pewno nie koszty. Taka sztuka dla sztuki.


Może Pan się spyta o opłacalność np. j-j ma 30 cm styro pod podłogą i nie ma mostków termicznych do gruntu. Zużycie do 10kWh/m2 rocznie

  Panowie - nie izolujcie domów ! To wy za to zapłacicie!  Zamiast kilku tysięcy na izolację lepiej wydać kilkadziesiąt na centralne!!!

----------


## HenoK

> Jest też efekt - dom z mostkami termicznymi zużywa ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie - Czyli jak jest mostek termiczny to w praktyce i teorii - nie można pisać o "izolacji" - to samo się tyczy izolacji wodnej i elektrycznej - TAK JAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ W CIĄŻY TAK I NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ IZOLOWANYM.


Jedno proste pytanie - co to Pana zdaniem jest MOSTEK TERMICZNY ?
Dla ułatwienia, proszę podać czym MOSTEK TERMICZNY, różni się od IZOLACJI.

----------


## perm

> Jedno proste pytanie - co to Pana zdaniem jest MOSTEK TERMICZNY ?
> Dla ułatwienia, proszę podać czym MOSTEK TERMICZNY, różni się od IZOLACJI.


Oooo, dzięki HenoK!

Dodam tylko jeszcze że wg teorii głoszonych przez TB dom na tradycyjnych fundamentach nigdy nie będzie domem energooszczędnym. Nie da się praktycznie zaizolować ław od spodu. Izolacja w postaci wiersza ze szkła piankowego też nie jest doskonała, poza tym jest jeszcze kwestia wytrzymałości tego materiału.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dodam tylko jeszcze że wg teorii głoszonych przez TB dom na tradycyjnych fundamentach nigdy nie będzie domem energooszczędnym.


 Jestem zwolennikiem tradycyjnych fundamentów !!! Płytę fundamentową wymyślona dla terenów gdzie tradycyjny fundament się nie sprawdzi .
 Nie jestem tylko zwolennikiem ogrzewania fundamentów i gruntu pod domem.
 Nie piszę też nic o teorii a praktyce. 
Tak Panie Henryku wygląda mostek termiczny do gruntu - i tylko coś takiego już powoduje, że dom jest nieizolowany.
  Coś takiego, świadczy o braku podstawowej wiedzy o izolowaniu .

Jak widać na certyfikacje   SINTEF  http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf rys3 izolacja byłaby, gdyby dać ją jeszcze pod ławą.

----------


## perm

> Jestem zwolennikiem tradycyjnych fundamentów !!! Płytę fundamentową wymyślona dla terenów gdzie tradycyjny fundament się nie sprawdzi .
>  Nie jestem tylko zwolennikiem ogrzewania fundamentów i gruntu pod domem.
>  Nie piszę też nic o teorii a praktyce. 
> Tak Panie Henryku wygląda mostek termiczny do gruntu - i tylko coś takiego już powoduje, że dom jest nieizolowany.
>   Coś takiego, świadczy o braku podstawowej wiedzy o izolowaniu .
> 
> Jak widać na certyfikacje   SINTEF  http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf rys3 izolacja byłaby, gdyby dać ją jeszcze pod ławą.


A jaką izolację polecasz pod ławę? No i może odpowiedz na pytanie HenoKa.

----------


## HenoK

> Tak Panie Henryku wygląda mostek termiczny do gruntu - i tylko coś takiego już powoduje, że dom jest nieizolowany.
>   Coś takiego, świadczy o braku podstawowej wiedzy o izolowaniu .


To co widać na tym rysunku, nazwałbym raczej MOSTEM termicznym, a nie mostkiem.
Mostek termiczny to wszelkie osłabienie izolacyjnych właściwości przegrody zewnętrznej wynikające czy to z jej geometrii (np.narożnik ściany), czy względów technologicznych (np. żelbetowy wieniec stropu na ścianie z gazobetonu (nawet, gdy jest z zewnątrz ocieplony).
Pisanie, że przegrody z mostkami termicznymi są błędem, bez rozróżnienia jak te mostki wyglądają i jak jest ich przewodność w porównaniu z przewodnością całej przegrody świadczy o braku podstawowej wiedzy.
W obliczeniach energetycznych budynku korzysta się z gotowych katalogów mostków termicznych lub wylicza się wartość przewodności takiego mostka dla konkretnego przypadku.
Zaskoczeniem dla Pana zapewne będzie, że zdarzają się też "mostki termiczne", których wartości są ujemne (np. narożnik wypukły ściany) - wynika to ze sposobu przyjmowania wymiarów przegrody.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jaką izolację polecasz pod ławę? No i może odpowiedz na pytanie HenoKa.


Nie polecam izolacji pod ławę, uważam, że ogrzewanie fundamentu to wyrzucanie kWh. 
A jeżeli już ktoś bogaty na taka chcicę to :

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Pisanie, że przegrody z mostkami termicznymi są błędem, bez rozróżnienia jak te mostki wyglądają i jak jest ich przewodność w porównaniu z przewodnością całej przegrody świadczy o braku podstawowej wiedzy


 No OK! Jeżeli budownictwo 0-30kWh/m2 to brak wiedzy a wiedzą jest 30 i więcej - to niech to będzie brak wiedzy. Choć osobiście uważam, że to tylko brak wykształcenia. Z mojego doświadczenia - źle izolują przeważnie absolwenci budownictwa i ogrzewnictwa, tylko oni się na izolowaniu nie znają i wypuszczają " projekty" domów zużywających nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie

----------


## perm

> No OK! Jeżeli budownictwo 0-30kWh/m2 to brak wiedzy a wiedzą jest 30 i więcej - to niech to będzie brak wiedzy. Choć osobiście uważam, że to tylko brak wykształcenia. Z mojego doświadczenia - źle izolują przeważnie absolwenci budownictwa i ogrzewnictwa, tylko oni się na izolowaniu nie znają i wypuszczają " projekty" domów zużywających nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie


Szermujesz tym 30 kWh/m2 rocznie ale ty nawet nie potrafisz tego wyliczyć. Dom na 30 cm izolacji. Co to znaczy? Zastanawiałeś się kiedyś? Izolacja izolacji nierówna. Może zamiast, powtórzę to po raz kolejny bzdetu o 30 cm wylicz ile ciepła ucieka przez podłogę ocieploną 15 cm styropianu o lambdzie 0.04 a ile przez podłogę ocieploną 30 cm. Przyjmij stałą temperaturę wewnątrz domu i wylicz w kWh/m2. Takie wyliczenie niewątpliwie udowodni że wiesz o czym piszesz. Inaczej będzie to kolejny dowód twojej ignorancji.

----------


## perm

> Nie polecam izolacji pod ławę, uważam, że ogrzewanie fundamentu to wyrzucanie kWh. 
> A jeżeli już ktoś bogaty na taka chcicę to :


Czyli dom na ławach nie może być energooszczędny. Brawo Mnistrzu!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Szermujesz tym 30 kWh/m2 rocznie ale ty nawet nie potrafisz tego wyliczyć.


  to się bardzo prosto liczy.  Odczytujemy zużycie kWh  w sezonie grzewczym ( to jest około pół roku i w sezonie pozagrzewczym - odejmujemy jedno od drugiego i dzielimy przez m2 - 
 np. odczyt licznika od 1 października do 31 marca - wynosi w domu 150m2 5500 kWh a od 1 kwietnia do 31 września 1700kWh ( na wakacjach byliśmy 3 tygodnie) 
 jak Pan policzy taki dom zużyje na ogrzewanie około 25kWh/m2 rocznie.
Jeżeli da Pan zamiast izolacji symboliczne 20cm styropianu od gruntu i nie "zamknie" Pan tych 20 cm z tymi na ścianie - jak tu
  zużycie wzrośnie Panu w przypadku domu 150m2 z użytkowym poddaszem ( czyli około 80m2 na parterze)  - 4500-5000kWh - To jest sprawdzone i jak Pan tak zrobi to się też przekona.
 Miłego płacenia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli dom na ławach nie może być energooszczędny. Brawo Mnistrzu!


 Nie tylko może - UWAŻAM, ŻE POWINIEN 


 Literówka 


> Mnistrzu!


 się Panu wkradła .

 Dlaczego Pan zakłada, że ja źle Panu życzę?
  Napisałem, że w domach izolowanych nie da się zrobić centralnego. Może przytoczę tu praktyka z krótszym niż ja stażem w temacie. ale...   Szanowny j-j



> Lider FORUM (min. 2800) NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD ENERGOOSZCZĘDZANIA  
> Zarejestrowany
> Dec 2006
> Skąd Zawada
> Posty 3.636


*



			
				No i masz rację wg mnie z tym centralnym i nie centralnym.
			
		

*

----------


## Andrzej733

..na tym pierwszym rysunku drenaż jest źle położony...ciekawe kto to projektował

----------


## perm

> to się bardzo prosto liczy.  Odczytujemy zużycie kWh  w sezonie grzewczym ( to jest około pół roku i w sezonie pozagrzewczym - odejmujemy jedno od drugiego i dzielimy przez m2 - 
>  np. odczyt licznika od 1 października do 31 marca - wynosi w domu 150m2 5500 kWh a od 1 kwietnia do 31 września 1700kWh ( na wakacjach byliśmy 3 tygodnie) 
>  jak Pan policzy taki dom zużyje na ogrzewanie około 25kWh/m2 rocznie.
> Jeżeli da Pan zamiast izolacji symboliczne 20cm styropianu od gruntu i nie "zamknie" Pan tych 20 cm z tymi na ścianie - jak tu
>   zużycie wzrośnie Panu w przypadku domu 150m2 z użytkowym poddaszem ( czyli około 80m2 na parterze)  - 4500-5000kWh -* To jest sprawdzone* i jak Pan tak zrobi to się też przekona.
>  Miłego płacenia.


Gdzie jest sprawdzone? Co to za wymysły? Znowu piszesz o czymś czego nie potrafisz w żaden sposób udowodnić. "...to jest sprawdzone..."  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . A ja sprawdziłem że w takim właśnie domu z izolacją 20 cm od gruntu zużycie nie przekracza 30 kWh/m2 rocznie. Podajesz kolejne pierdoły zamiast dowodów. Nudne już się to robi. Piszesz o czymś co ci się przyśniło. Kolejny raz.

----------


## perm

> Nie tylko może - UWAŻAM, ŻE POWINIEN


To jest dom murowany? Pokaż taki jakich 90% powstaje w Polsce.




> Literówka  się Panu wkradła .


No nie. Wszyscy wiedzą że jesteś Mnistrzu. Nic nie musisz udowadniać. Ty wiesz.




> Dlaczego Pan zakłada, że ja źle Panu życzę?


Znowu coś wymyślasz. Nigdzie tego nie twierdziłem. Już ci pisałem, walczę z cymbalizmem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Znowu coś wymyślasz. Nigdzie tego nie twierdziłem. Już ci pisałem, walczę z cymbalizmem.


 Widzę !! Dlatego nie chcę, by sie Pan zranił 
Nie jest ważne ilu ( jak to Szanowny Pan określił) cymbalistów buduje nie izolowane domy , czy 80 czy 99% ( to domy zużywające ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie na ogrzewanie) - ważne jest jak za 3 -5 lat dołożą izolacji od gruntu i zlikwidują mostki termiczne do tegoż gruntu, 
http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
Zapewniam Pana, że będzie to wprowadzane przez nacisk EKONOMICZNY - dlatego z cymbalizmem ( jak słusznie Pan to ujął, czyli domami zużywającymi ponad 30kwh/m2 rocznie - należy walczyć już dziś!!

----------


## perm

> Widzę !! Dlatego nie chcę, by sie Pan zranił 
> Nie jest ważne ilu ( jak to Szanowny Pan określił) cymbalistów buduje nie izolowane domy , czy 80 czy 99% ( to domy zużywające ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie na ogrzewanie) - ważne jest jak za 3 -5 lat dołożą izolacji od gruntu i zlikwidują mostki termiczne do tegoż gruntu, 
> http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/gospodarka/5084-budownictwo-zeroenergetyczne-bedzie-trudne-do-wprowadzenia
> Zapewniam Pana, że będzie to wprowadzane przez nacisk EKONOMICZNY - dlatego z cymbalizmem ( jak słusznie Pan to ujął, czyli domami zużywającymi ponad 30kwh/m2 rocznie - należy walczyć już dziś!!


Cymbalizmem jest to co piszesz krótko mówiąc. Żadnych dowodów na swoje teorie przedstawić nie potrafisz. Powtarzasz niesprawdzone tezy jak mantrę. Proszony o konkrety zamieszczasz jakieś dziwne rysunki niewiele mające wspólnego z tym o co jesteś pytany. Wmawiasz innym rzeczy których nie napisali. Taki smieszny fikołek z ciebie. Może choć jakieś kawały znasz?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Może choć jakieś kawały znasz?


Wszystko się zmienia, kiedyś rząd był w Londynie a Polacy tu, teraz  zaczyna być odwrotnie. Zawsze myślałem, że cymbalizmem jest ie nie izolować się od gruntu ( izolacja tam zaczyna się od 30 cm) a czymś jeszcze głupszym zostawiać mostek termiczny - nie "zamykać" wentylacji... a Pan twierdzi, że jest odwrotnie.
Niech i tak będzie - Pan płaci .

----------


## perm

> ...a Pan twierdzi, że jest odwrotnie.


Kolejne kłamstwo. Zrobili z ciebie tu pajaca dyżurnego i wpisujesz się w tę rolę doskonale. Zdaje się że taki image ci odpowiada. Rozmawiać z tobą już nie będę bo ile razy można pytać o to samo i nie dostawać odpowiedzi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kolejne kłamstwo. Zrobili z ciebie tu pajaca dyżurnego i wpisujesz się w tę rolę doskonale. Zdaje się że taki image ci odpowiada. Rozmawiać z tobą już nie będę bo ile razy można pytać o to samo i nie dostawać odpowiedzi.


  Gdy brakuje argumentów - "przechodzi" się na osobę. Przyzwyczaiłem się do opisywania zagadnień w prosty sposób, dla mniej rozumiejących.
Dom izolowany to dom zużywający do 30kWh/m2 rocznie i charakteryzuje się brakiem możliwości założenia centralnego.
 Nie wiem kto ze mnie co zrobił, rekuperatory przyjęły się na świecie, izolacja też się przyjmie. To, że ma Pan dom nieizolowany - łatwo policzy sam. To, że trzeba będzie zaizolować * http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia

* to się Pan przekona. Budownictwo zeroenergetyczne będzie wprowadzane przez ekonomię a nie łaskawe prośby.

 Tylko osoba o małej wiedzy i wyobraźni nie izoluje dziś domu.  Powtórzę za dr Duda - mniej jak 30 cm styropianu od gruntu daje niedouczony szkodnik.
Pan miał zdaje się takiego zamiast architekta, a teraz w Swej płytkości rozumu, mnie Pan stara się obwinić.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panie TB czy domy na zdjeciach wczesniejnie beda rozwiazniem na potrzebe izolowania sie od gruntu... Technologia jest...
> A odnosnie Pana porøwnan ze Skandynawia.. i % strat ciepla...
> Mam dane przykladowe ze dom z 1970 mial 18% strat przez sciany, 12% grunt, 20% okna i drzwi, 32% wentylacja i 18% dach...
> Wychodzi na to ze od gruntu najcieplej. Dom nie podpiwniczony 125m2
> Sciany w 2013 sa pewnie  lepiej docieplane ale podloga gorzej... 25% strat do gruntu?


 Szanowny Panie, starty ciepła podaje się w kWh nie % - tylko ktoś kto nie rozumie termodynamiki i statystyki podaje w % .  Co prawda takich źle wykształconych ludzi jest sporo, ale bie bądźmy bolszewikami, nie zawsze większość ma rację. Należy ich  uczyć co to jest ciepło, definicji U, co to jest % ... a nie powielać głupotę. 
 Jaki by Pan dom nie wziął - to zawsze straty wynoszą 100% a ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie- gdy Pan zabierze ze styropianowego sześcianu jedną ścianę to ma Pan 83 % izolacji czy g... nie izolację? 
  Podręcznik lub człowieka, który przedstawia taki rysunek:
  Nie trzeba brać poważnie - to najczystszy brak wiedzy o statystyce i cieple.

----------


## perm

> Gdy brakuje argumentów - "przechodzi" się na osobę. Przyzwyczaiłem się do opisywania zagadnień w prosty sposób, dla mniej rozumiejących....


Premierem, przypadkowo dosyć został kiedyś Pawlak. Nic nie mówił ale robił tajemnicze miny wskazujące na to że wie ale nie powie. Szybko okazało się że za minami nie było nic. Pusta fasada. To samo jest z tobą. To: "... *Przyzwyczaiłem się do opisywania zagadnień w prosty sposób, dla mniej rozumiejących*..." jest żałosną próbą wytłumaczenia kompletnego braku wiedzy jaki tu od początku prezentujesz. Nie masz argumentów, nie masz przykładów, nie masz nic oprócz chorych teorii. Jesteś ograniczonym nieukiem.




> Powtórzę za dr Duda - mniej jak 30 cm styropianu od gruntu daje niedouczony szkodnik.
> Pan miał zdaje się takiego zamiast architekta, a teraz w Swej płytkości rozumu, mnie Pan stara się obwinić.


Linka do tej wypowiedzi proszę, źródło, cokolwiek by można to sprawdzić. Ile można o to prosić? Nie masz, wyjąłeś to z kontekstu zmieniając znaczenie więc nie powtarzaj tego bo się ośmieszasz coraz bardziej ( o ile to jeszcze możliwe).

----------


## perm

> ...gdy Pan zabierze ze styropianowego sześcianu jedną ścianę to ma Pan 83 % izolacji czy g... nie izolację? 
> ...


To dopiero argumentacja! Bęcwalizm najczystszej wody. Wszystko ci się miesza. Spec od izolacji - Tomasz Brzęczkowski  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Dom izolowany to dom zużywający do 30kWh/m2 rocznie i charakteryzuje się brakiem możliwości założenia centralnego.


Zabawię się w prof. Miodka  :wink:  Dom izolowany to dom, który jest w jego trakcie (czynność niedokonana). Dom gotowy to dom zaizolowany/odizolowany, tylko pytanie od czego i z jaką skutecznością.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zabawię się w prof. Miodka  Dom izolowany to dom, który jest w jego trakcie (czynność niedokonana). Dom gotowy to dom zaizolowany/odizolowany, tylko pytanie od czego i z jaką skutecznością.


Przypomnę:
Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Ale inwestor powinien mieć wybór: IZOLOWAĆ czy OGRZEWAĆ
*
1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny
*
Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł.

----------


## perm

> Przypomnę:
> Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
> Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
> 
> Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 
> 
> Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 
> 
> Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...
> ...


Zapomniałeś o interesie producentów izolacji których najwyraźniej tu reprezentujesz. Wcisnąć jej jak najwięcej, nawet w niezgodzie ze zdrowym rozsądkiem i sztuką budowlaną.

----------


## perm

Doczekałem sie prywatnej wiadomości o TB:



> ...Szanowny Panie, jest Pan zbyt tępy, by mnie obrazić. Nie będę więcej czytał Pańskich postów, wiec niech Pan tylko inwektywy pisze, bo na pytania z natury rzeczy nie dostanie pan odpowiedzi...



Z natury rzeczy nie dostanę odpowiedzi.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . No to już wiem od dawna. Nikt z pytających nie dostał odpowiedzi od TB. Coś konkretnego trzeba by napisać a jak to zrobić jak w głowie TB pustka?

----------


## surgi22

> Przypomnę:
> Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
> Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
> 
> Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 
> 
> Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 
> 
> Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...
> ...


Błagam tylko nie to !!!! Znowu kopiuj, wklej  :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Błagam tylko nie to !!!! Znowu kopiuj, wklej


Jeszcze są tacy do, których to nie dociera, wiec trudno i przepraszam, ale domy trzeba izolować, by potem łbem nie walić !

----------


## perm

> Jeszcze są tacy do, których to nie dociera, wiec trudno i przepraszam, ale domy trzeba izolować, by potem łbem nie walić !


Izolować ale z głową a nie wg. twoich śmiesznych zaleceń.

----------


## surgi22

30cm tak ale od środka, nie od spodu ( bo po co ogrzewać ściany i fundament  :roll eyes:  ). Ale cały czas Pan TB nie podał jak to wykonać dobrze dla już stojących 90% budynków w Polsce ( murowanych z tradycyjnym fundamentem ).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale niech bedzie kWh... znaczy ze majac dom ktøry potrzebuje 12000kWh/rok  i wyliczajac sobie ze przez dach ucieka 3000kWh to nie mozna tego okreslic
> jako strat 25%. Bo mowa o kompletnym domu a nie z 1 sciana bez izolacji czy tam dachu... calkowitego zapotrzebowania na cieplo nie mozna
> % podzielic na sciany , okna... podloge... tak?
> Informacja wzieta z S urzedu energetyki...de facto z pisma o dodatkowym izolowaniu. Ale cøz... nie bedziemy ich brac na powaznie.
> Styropian lekiem na wszelkie zlo... czy mozna te 30cm styropianu czyms zastapic? 
> 
> 
> 
> A i co z domami na palach. Czy nie rozwiaza problemu z tym tak zimnym gruntem...


Podał Pan starty ciepła w kWh i jest OK . Podał Pan konkret -tu 12000kWh --- Nie miałbym aż takich pretensji do "wiedzy" umieszczającego taki schemat 
 gdyby podpisał go: W *moim domu* tak procentowo ucieka ciepło w warunkach stabilnych. 
 Pan podał konkret 12000kWh... 
Kolejna kwestia - 3000 to faktycznie 25% z 12000 - ale teraz czy jak zwiększymy dwa razy izolację w dachu - zużycie w domu spadnie 0 1500kWh - Otóż nie!  Politechniki mijają się z prawdą, że ciepło ucieka proporcjonalnie - to nie jest prawda. 
  Postawmy zimą dwa "namioty" z identyczną kubaturą wewnętrzną i temperaturą . Pana namiot będzie z 30 cm styropianu na podłodze z płótna gumowanego a mój z płótna gumowanego na podłodze z 30 cm styropianu. Na utrzymanie w nich + 20 st.C przez cała zimę - zużyję spoooro mniej kWh niż Pan.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jak z tymi co nie przylegaja do gruntu... tez 30cm styropianu od spodu czy tu mozna juz inaczej?


Dają normalnie - tyle co w ścianie Załącznik 200017

----------


## surgi22

Bo nie każdy potrzebuje aż tak duży skład na wino ?? :cool:

----------


## perm

> Hm... sam nie wiem ile nasz dom ma izolacji od spodu... bo tak naprawde nie wiem czy w latach 80' wszystko bylo wedlug projektu...
> Ale w takim razie aby zapewnic te 30cm od spodu trzeba by zerwac podlogi... troszke pokopac etc. Niezly cyrk...
> I zakladajac ze nasza PC ma sprawnosc 2,5 to mamy ca 12500kWh/rok... z tego 25% do gruntu to 3125kWh... niech uda sie zejsc do 5%
> A wiec 2500kWh mniej w roku... to zejde z 5000kWh na 4000kWh... 1000kWh  a 0,52:- mamy 520:-/ rok.
> 
> A o cyrku i kosztach z podlogami i izolacja nie chce nawet myslec... 
> 
> Hm... Pan TB ponoc od 24 lat pracuje z domami <30kWh/rok.. ze nie przelal swoich teorii na developerøw z lat 90' 00' i nawet 10'
> 
> ...


Tradycja, tradycja. Z podłogą o 10 stopniach C dało się żyć, wystarczyło rzucić na nią skóry i robiło się ciepło. Nikt drewna na opał nie liczył. Ta, 'crawl space' to nie jest głupi pomysł, szczególnie dla szkieletowców.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Hm... Pan TB ponoc od 24 lat pracuje z domami <30kWh/rok.. ze nie przelal swoich teorii na developerøw z lat 90' 00' i nawet 10


'
  Rozmowa z handlowcem znanego developera - budującego bloki w 1995 na Kochanowskiego w W-wie
 - no dobra a ile kosztuje ogrzewanie do takiego mieszkania?
 -  1800zł 
-Hehe hihi Panie  to mi Junkers daje mi więcej prowizji od każdego mieszkania.

  Wie Pan, jak już pisałem - są różne ekonomie  - Rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania, ale nikt nie chce być zmarginalizowany. Co więc ? Wymyślono jak przykleić izolację by nie izolować - dać najmniej od gruntu, tam gdzie największe są straty i przykleić styropian za murem i fundamentem - tam gdzie ma znikome znaczenie.
 Określiłbym to tak:
*Wilk* ( rynek instalacyjny) *syty i owca* ( izolacja) *cała, ale juhasa* ( inwestor) *wieś już nie ujrzała.*

----------


## surgi22

> '
>   Rozmowa z handlowcem znanego developera - budującego bloki w 1995 na Kochanowskiego w W-wie
>  - no dobra a ile kosztuje ogrzewanie do takiego mieszkania?
>  -  1800zł 
> -Hehe hihi Panie  to mi Junkers daje mi więcej prowizji od każdego mieszkania.
> 
>   Wie Pan, jak już pisałem - są różne ekonomie  - Rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania, ale nikt nie chce być zmarginalizowany. Co więc ? Wymyślono jak przykleić izolację by nie izolować - dać najmniej od gruntu, tam gdzie największe są straty i przykleić styropian za murem i fundamentem - tam gdzie ma znikome znaczenie.
>  Określiłbym to tak:
> *Wilk* ( rynek instalacyjny) *syty i owca* ( izolacja) *cała, ale juhasa* ( inwestor) *wieś już nie ujrzała.*


Panie TB prośba o namiary na jednego ( słownie jednego ) zadowolonego pańskiego klienta. Przez 24 lata musiało się ich uzbierać od groma i nie wierze że każdy z nich chce zachować anonimowość ( może być na priv nie musi być na forum ).

----------


## asolt

> Panie TB prośba o namiary na jednego ( słownie jednego ) zadowolonego pańskiego klienta. Przez 24 lata musiało się ich uzbierać od groma i nie wierze że każdy z nich chce zachować anonimowość ( może być na priv nie musi być na forum ).


Dokładnie to jest ich 5000 (klientów).

----------


## perm

> '... dać najmniej od gruntu, tam gdzie największe są straty i przykleić styropian za murem i fundamentem - tam gdzie ma znikome znaczenie.
> ...


Idiotyzm, którego w żaden sposób nie potrafi TB udowodnić. Nie wiem czy ktoś mu płaci za opowiadanie tych bzdur czy też sam jest upartym matołkiem ale wychodzi na jedno - wprowadza w błąd inwestorów.

----------


## perm

Tak się zastanawiałem nad tym wszystkim i doszedłem do zaskakującego wniosku. TB to alter ego dr. Ludomira Dudy. Po co bawi się w kreowanie takiej pociesznej i kontrowersyjnej postaci, nie wiem. Być może chodzi o wzbudzenie zainteresowania budownictwem energooszczędnym, być może p. Duda ma takie a nie inne poglądy i wstydzi się? prezentować je pod własnym nazwiskiem. Mnie zaintrygowało zainteresowanie dr. antropozofią. Raczej niezwykłe to u inżyniera czyli osoby z umysłem ścisłym. Może się mylę ale jakoś tak myślę że TB to p. Duda.

----------


## _olo_

Tak straszne te straty ciepła od strony podłogi są, że w ogóle nie warto o tym dyskutować.

Przykładowy zwyczajny domek, nie wiem ile ma w projekcie centymetrów pod podłogą, może ktoś wybudował i wie co tam w projekcie jest, zapewne nie więcej niż 15-20cm max. Dom na ławach więc ma te maga mostki termiczne i zapewne to bardzo, ale to bardzo złe ocieplenie fundamentu bo zwyczajnie, nieprofesjonalnie w ziemi od zewnątrz.  :wink: 

http://ekoponidzie.wordpress.com/201...-w-twoim-domu/

Całe 3-6% ciepła tam ucieka, jak by było 30cm izolacji i przeróżne inne fanaberie zastosowane to by się skończyło na 2-4% ze zwrotem kosztów przy klasycznym CO po 30 latach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> http://ekoponidzie.wordpress.com/201...-w-twoim-domu/


 Nie mógł Pan coś bardziej głupiego wstawic.
 Tylko ktoś kto nie zna się na termodynamice - podaje straty ciepła w % a nie w kWh. I każdy dom izolowany czy nie ma w procentach 100%. Straty ciepła podaje się w kWh. Każda zmiana w izolacji jakiegokolwiek elementu, ma wpływ na procenty w innych elementach, ale zawsze sumą to 100%

 Podobnie zdjęcia termowizyjne - wykonanie zdjęcia od zewnątrz dyskwalifikuje operatora - obraz temperatury z zewnątrz nic nie mówi o stratach . 
Źle przyklejony styropian ( np na placki ) będzie niebieski choc ściana w tym miejscu ma ogromne straty. Podobnie styropian przy fundamencie - będzie niebieski, bo nie jest ogrzewany. Autorów takich wypocin - powinno się piętnowac a nie pokazywac

----------


## asolt

> Tylko ktoś kto nie zna się na termodynamice - podaje straty ciepła w % a nie w kWh. I każdy dom izolowany czy nie ma w procentach 100%.


Co ma termodynamika do procentów, suma strat budynku to 100%. Częsc tych strat to straty do gruntu, czyli stanowią jakis procent strat całkowitych.
Prosze podac literature fachową w której jest uzasadnienie niemoznosci lub wrecz zakaz podawania strat budynku w procentach. Autor i tytuł.
Jakim jest błedem podanie strat do gruntu np 500 kWh przy stratach całkowitych 2000 kWh jako 25%. Kazdy który zna matematykę w stopniu podstawowym wie ze 500 z 2000 to 25%. Gdy znamy straty całkowite w kWh to podanie wartości bezwzglednej w kWh lub podanie wielkosci procentowej oznacza dokładnie to samo, jedynie w drugim przypadku trzeba przeliczyć co jest nie skomplikowane dla wszystkich, poza  TB.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Po dołożeniu izolacji do ścian, wzrośnie % strat do gruntu, ale nie wzrośnie ilośc kWh. Szkoda, że Pan ma z tym kłopoty. Gdyby autor tego rysunku podpisał 
"w moim domu tak procentowo ucieka ciepło" było by OK - a tak po prostu zrobił z siebie durnia. Tak jak ten od termowizji zewnętrznej.

----------


## HenoK

> Po dołożeniu izolacji do ścian, wzrośnie % strat do gruntu, ale nie wzrośnie ilośc kWh. Szkoda, że Pan ma z tym kłopoty. Gdyby autor tego rysunku podpisał 
> "w moim domu tak procentowo ucieka ciepło" było by OK - a tak po prostu zrobił z siebie durnia. Tak jak ten od termowizji zewnętrznej.


Durnia to Pan robi z siebie.

Po pierwsze rysunek dotyczy konkretnego projektu, więc zapewne jego autor zna jego rzeczywiste straty ciepła.
Po drugie, nawet dla konkretnego budynku wielkość strat będzie zależała od strefy klimatycznej, czyli konkretnej lokalizacji wybudowanego domu.
Poszczególne wartości są podane w przedziałach procentowych,np. straty do gruntu 3-6%, co wynika właśnie z różnych stref klimatycznych.
W całości zgadzam się z tą opinią : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6059981

----------


## HenoK

> Tak się zastanawiałem nad tym wszystkim i doszedłem do zaskakującego wniosku. TB to alter ego dr. Ludomira Dudy. Po co bawi się w kreowanie takiej pociesznej i kontrowersyjnej postaci, nie wiem. Być może chodzi o wzbudzenie zainteresowania budownictwem energooszczędnym, być może p. Duda ma takie a nie inne poglądy i wstydzi się? prezentować je pod własnym nazwiskiem. Mnie zaintrygowało zainteresowanie dr. antropozofią. Raczej niezwykłe to u inżyniera czyli osoby z umysłem ścisłym. Może się mylę ale jakoś tak myślę że TB to p. Duda.


Z tego co mi wiadomo dr Duda nie jest inżynierem.
Można znaleźć co prawda w internecie co prawda takie kwiatki jak te :
http://biuroaudyt.pl/czytaj,8,20
http://www.cieplowent.pl/index.php?t...sci&numer=3410 
http://estetyczny.net/portfolio/poli...%28str3%29.pdf 
ale on sam siebie nigdzie inżynierem nie nazywa.
Nie ma też uprawnień budowlanych, czy projektowych, więc nie interesują go rozwiązania konstrukcyjne w "projektach optymalizacji zużycia energii w domach jednorodzinnych".
Na Forum Budowlanym jako swój zawód podaje : chemik - http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/profile...rofile&u=52349

----------


## asolt

> Po dołożeniu izolacji do ścian, wzrośnie % strat do gruntu, ale nie wzrośnie ilośc kWh. Szkoda, że Pan ma z tym kłopoty. Gdyby autor tego rysunku podpisał 
> "w moim domu tak procentowo ucieka ciepło" było by OK - a tak po prostu zrobił z siebie durnia. Tak jak ten od termowizji zewnętrznej.


Przy jakichkolwiek zmianach w termoizolacji zmienią sie procentowo straty. Co w tym dziwnego ze ta sama wielkosc strat do gruntu lub innych przegród wartosciowo bedzie taka sama a zmienia sie jej procent w stosunku do sumy całkowitych strat. Ja mam z tym kłopoty? Dalej insynuacje i nie potwierdzene tezy.
Proszę podac publikacje naukowe które nie zalecają podawania strat cząstkowych w procentach. Autor i tytuł. Doczekam się ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Proszę podac publikacje naukowe które nie zalecają podawania strat cząstkowych w procentach. Autor i tytuł. Doczekam się ?


Matematyka , statystyka -  To śmieszne, że Pan kWh w procentach podaje i jeszcze nie rozumie, że to kpina z wiedzy. 

  Ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie - a takie rysunki można spotkać w opracowaniach, gdzie można ocieplać ściany za fundamentem, gdzie daje sięmniej jak 30 cm izolacji od gruntu... Czyli paranaukowych, lub chroniących rynek centralnego ogrzewania.

  Tu widzę więcej poświęca czasu odzyskowi ciepła z g... niż izolacji domu.
Nie ma problemu - izolacja jest dla myślących, a domy zużywające ponad 30kWh/m2 ... no trudno ktoś musi budżet reperować.

----------


## perm

> Z tego co mi wiadomo dr Duda nie jest inżynierem.
> Można znaleźć co prawda w internecie co prawda takie kwiatki jak te :
> http://biuroaudyt.pl/czytaj,8,20
> http://www.cieplowent.pl/index.php?task=author&option=spistresci&numer=3410 
> http://estetyczny.net/portfolio/poligrafia/dyplom--kovex%28str3%29.pdf 
> ale on sam siebie nigdzie inżynierem nie nazywa.
> Nie ma też uprawnień budowlanych, czy projektowych, więc nie interesują go rozwiązania konstrukcyjne w "projektach optymalizacji zużycia energii w domach jednorodzinnych".
> Na Forum Budowlanym jako swój zawód podaje : chemik - http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=52349


No to już prawie jestem pewien. To parcie TB bym do p. Dudy zadzwonił, ta widoczna także u p. Dudy tendencja do nadużywania mocnych słów typu: szkodnik, oszust. Jest w Internecie że skończył termodynamikę ale najwyraźniej, wbrew niestety moim przypuszczeniom  :oops:  z izolacjami i przepływem ciepła nie ma to wiele wspólnego. To bardzo wiele tłumaczy. Nie mogłem zrozumieć jak inżynier może pisać takie banialuki. Czytając HenoK ciebie, jak na dłoni widzę że jesteś inżynierem i na tym o czym piszesz się znasz (wiem że nie na wszystkim ale nie da się). Nie mam takiego wrażenia czytając p. Dudę. 
Zadziwiająca rzecz, piszą w Internecie że to 'ekspert w dziedzinie budownictwa energooszczędnego' Ekspertem jest ktoś kto nie ma wykształcenia w tym kierunku? Skąd zatem jego wiedza w tym zakresie? Czy bycie audytorem energetycznym uprawnia do takiego określenia? 
Oj, na kilometr pachnie mi to próbą zaistnienia na forach człowieka który może i bardzo chce ale z braku wiedzy nie bardzo może być prawdziwym ekspertem.

----------


## perm

Posłuchajcie tego: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3OJxbdC0TA 
Pobożne życzenia, krótko mówiąc. Ściana z betonu grubości 6 cm! Co z wytrzymałością? Kolektor wiatrowy w Polsce w której stałych wiatrów jak na lekarstwo. Tani!!! Ogniwa fotowoltaiczne połączone z normalnymi kolektorami. Też pewnie tanie. U mnie w Szczecinie w grudniu, styczniu i lutym dni słonecznych było w sumie 6. P. Duda nie wie o tym? Zbiorniki akumulacyjny pod domem który w zimie będzie ten dom ogrzewał ale jednocześnie wcześniej podkreśla konieczność bardzo dobrego odizolowania od gruntu czyli od tego zbiornika o którym najwyraźniej zapomniał. Ani słowa o tym jak tą energię elektryczną będzie magazynował co jest kluczowe przy planowaniu podobnych rozwiązań. Taki dom w cenie normalnego. Niestety, moje zaufanie do p. Dudy spadło do zera.


Jeszcze jedna, mocno zastanawiająca rzecz. W filmie redaktor przedstawia Dudę jako "pan Duda" Gdzie ten tytuł doktorski? Redaktor jest niegrzeczny? Jest pod spodem w opisie ale szukając w internecie nie znalazłem śladu o tym doktoracie. Może ktoś znajdzie coś na temat tego o czym ten doktorat?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Panie Henryku - i tak każdy kto wybuduje dom, się przekona kto miał rację. 
Jeżeli nie izolował - ma zużycie powyżej 30kWh/m2 rocznie jak izolował - ma mniej. Tu nie potrzeba żadnej filozofii dorabiać. Tu wiedza o izolowaniu jest bardzo wymierna.

----------


## HenoK

> Panie Henryku - i tak *każdy kto wybuduje dom*, się przekona kto miał rację.


Święta racja ! Proszę zatem najpierw wybudować taki izolowany dom, sprawdzić jak on działa, a potem się wypowiadać na ten temat.

----------


## HenoK

> Posłuchajcie tego: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3OJxbdC0TA 
> Pobożne życzenia, krótko mówiąc.


Wbrew pozorom to jest wykonalne, ale potrzeba do tego trochę więcej wiedzy i doświadczenia niż ma dr Duda.
Napiszę o tym trochę później.
Też jestem ciekawy z jakiej dziedziny był ten doktorat. Ktoś wie?

----------


## perm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1q6a939kqo Jeszcze jeden kwiatek p. Dudy. Wypowiedź na jakimś spotkaniu o tym samym pomyśle domu autonomicznego. Tak gdzieś w 2:30 wypowiada się o hybrydowych ogniwach fotowoltaicznych jako alternatywie dla obecnych "nieużytecznych" dachów. On nawet wyliczył ile energii da się z tego uzyskać! Nie dla jednego domu ale dla całej Polski zdaje się. Fikcja czysta! Dalej twierdzi że dom z takim dachem będzie kosztować ok 2500 za m2! Ilość energii elektrycznej uzyskanej z ogniw fotowoltaicznych dla całej Polski określił na 750 mln MWh. Ten prąd miałby być zużyty na miejscu. O magazynowaniu nie wspomina. 750 mln MWh oznacza że każdy dom z ogniwem na dachu (połowa domów) czyli ok 3 mln produkowałby rocznie 250 MWh. Daje to miesięcznie ok 20 MWh. Zuzycie średnie dla jednego domu w chwili obecnej to ok 3 tyś KWh. Trochę jeszcze zostanie.  :smile:  Świetlana przyszłość nas czeka.

----------


## asolt

> Wbrew pozorom to jest wykonalne, ale potrzeba do tego trochę więcej wiedzy i doświadczenia niż ma dr Duda.
> Napiszę o tym trochę później.
> Też jestem ciekawy z jakiej dziedziny był ten doktorat. Ktoś wie?


Moze tu:

http://www.psnwk.pl/foto/content/Kon...gramyPSNWK.pdf

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Święta racja ! Proszę zatem najpierw wybudować taki izolowany dom, sprawdzić jak on działa, a potem się wypowiadać na ten temat.


 Dr Duda już się przekonał .  A doktorat z termodynamiki.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Panie  Henryku szkoda, że na budownictwie nie uczy się fizyki. Nikt by nie przyklejał styropianu za murem na fundamencie, domy byłyby tanie i 10W/m2 rocznie . A tak...



> Święta racja ! Proszę zatem najpierw wybudować taki izolowany dom, sprawdzić jak on działa, a potem się wypowiadać na ten temat.


Znającym fizykę nie trzeba tego udowadniać empirycznie. A zwłaszcza jak takich dowodów nie chcą.

----------


## perm

> Moze tu:
> 
> http://www.psnwk.pl/foto/content/KonferencjaBiogramyPSNWK.pdf


To takie samo źródło jak i inne. Prywatna fundacja. Nie mogę znaleźć śladu po tej pracy czy jakiejkolwiek informacji o tym że p. Duda to doktor. To nie znaczy że nie jest ale jest to co najmniej zastanawiające.

----------


## perm

> Wbrew pozorom to jest wykonalne, ale potrzeba do tego trochę więcej wiedzy i doświadczenia niż ma dr Duda,,,


6 centymetrowa ściana nośna? W konstrukcji słupowej pewnie bez problemu ale bez?

----------


## perm

No i jeszcze coś: http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,113332,14137232,Dom_autonomiczny__Konstrukcja_i_  technologia.html?as=1 dom autonomiczny. Jednak ściany o konstrukcji słupowej choć przekrój tych elementów podejrzanie mały - 7 cm x 15 cm. Ściana za to tylko 5 cm grubości. Zbrojona. Ciekaw jestem jak to zbrojenie wygląda. Redakcja reklamuje artykuł o domu który: 


> ...*został on uznany przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Budownictwa Ekologicznego (PLGBC) za najlepszy ekologiczny projekt w roku 2011,...*


. No to hop na stronę PSBE: http://www.plgbc.org.pl/o-plgbc/komisje.html a tam komisja do spraw budownictwa mieszkaniowego a jej przewodniczący? No? Dr, *inż*. Ludomir Duda. Sami sobie dali nagrodę.  :smile:  P. Duda jest już tam inżynierem więc pewnie wie o czym mówi.
Jeszcze drobiazg. W artykule jest mowa o dużych stratach cieplnych do gruntu przez mostek fundamentowy. Dalej jednak piszą o akumulatorze ziemnym służącym do ogrzewania domu. Jedno drugiemu przeczy. Z akumulatora ciepło nie ucieknie?

----------


## _olo_

> Nie mógł Pan coś bardziej głupiego wstawic.
>  Tylko ktoś kto nie zna się na termodynamice - podaje straty ciepła w % a nie w kWh. I każdy dom izolowany czy nie ma w procentach 100%. Straty ciepła podaje się w kWh. Każda zmiana w izolacji jakiegokolwiek elementu, ma wpływ na procenty w innych elementach, ale zawsze sumą to 100%


To potwierdza tylko, że gdy wszędzie zwiększysz tą ilość izolacji i zmniejszysz straty w inne sposoby do tego stopnia, by uzyskać te 30kWh/m2/rok to do gruntu ucieknie te całe 1,8kWh/m2....no, niech będzie, że jak zlikwidujesz ten mostek termiczny odcinając fundamenty od ściana nośnych w jakiś tam sposób to nie stracisz do gruntu 1,8 a powiedzmy o połowę mniej czyli 0,9 kWh/m2/rok a jak zostawisz je tak jak są np w tym projekcie to niech będzie, że straty w tym kierunku wyniosą te 10% czyli 3kWh/m2. Z powodzeniem można nie kombinując i nie płacąc za to niewspółmiernie do efektów zniwelować te straty gdzie indziej.
Wniosek się nasuwa taki - spokojnie zbudujesz dom izolowany <30kWh/m2/rok na ławach ze ścianami izolowanymi od zewnątrz i 15cm styropianu pod podłogą bo straty budynków nawet takich ""źle zaprojektowanych" w tym akurat kierunku są na tyle niewielkie, że ich zmniejszanie jest mniej opłacalne mniej efektywne niż szukanie oszczędności gdzie indziej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> spokojnie zbudujesz dom izolowany <30kWh/m2/rok na ławach ze ścianami izolowanymi od zewnątrz i 15cm styropianu pod podłogą bo straty budynków nawet takich ""źle zaprojektowanych" w tym akurat kierunku są na tyle niewielkie, że ich zmniejszanie jest mniej opłacalne mniej efektywne niż szukanie oszczędności gdzie indziej.


  40 mb takich ław to 3000kWh a jeszcze mostek to zarodzie wilgoci, co czyni go dynamicznym mostkiem'
Dlatego się nie zbuduje.

----------


## _olo_

> 40 mb takich ław to 3000kWh a jeszcze mostek to zarodzie wilgoci, co czyni go dynamicznym mostkiem'
> Dlatego się nie zbuduje.


To w takim razie przeszklenia to pewnie z 20-25 tys kWh - wystarczy zoptymalizować powierzchnie okien i straty przez fundament zniwelowane. Wystarczy zoptymalizować kształt budynku w kierunku zbliżenia formy do sześcianu i 2-3 kondygnacji i również straty przez fundament stają się marginalne.

Nieizolowane fundamenty za którymi Pan optuje to straty wysokie, zaizolowanie sprawia, że grunt pod domem nie wychładza się w takim stopniu a więc ze względu na mniejszą różnice temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi a gruntem jest mniejsza a więc i straty mniejsze.

----------


## perm

Ciekawe że TB przestał podpierać się swoim dotychczasowym mentorem, p. Dudą.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To w takim razie przeszklenia to pewnie z 20-25 tys kWh


Szanowny Panie - U powietrza jest 0.025W/m2 xK suchego piachu 80x więcej . W izolowaniu ścian podstawa to nieprzepuszczanie powietrza, dlatego domy z dużą ilością przeszkleń, ale izolowane od gruntu, zużywają znacznie mniej energii niż gdy dużo jest betonu komórkowego.
  Rannych zawija się w folię AL nie w koce! Pan będąc w ortalionowej kurtce będzie wolniej oddawał ciepło niż w wełnianym swetrze. 
5mm np. alufox http://www.alufox.pl/index.php?page=montaz&lang=pl  na 20 cm BK + 2cm stelaż i suchy tynk np fermacell izolują lepiej niż  36 cm BK i 15 cm styropianu - Tylko, że lobby "styropianowo, pustakowe" w ogóle nie traktuje różnicy ciśnień przepływu powietrza, zawilgocenia - jako elementów wpływających na spadek oporu cieplnego
 Jest Pan oszukiwany!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wystarczy zoptymalizować kształt budynku w kierunku zbliżenia formy do sześcianu i 2-3 kondygnacji i również straty przez fundament stają się marginalne


 Przy 40mb straty to 3000kWh ( obliczenia dr Dudy) mnie w praktyce pomiarowej wyszło więcej. Bardziej ufam miernikom niż programom komputerowym pisanym przez informatyków a termodynamików.
 Zapomina Pan jeszcze o tym, że przy braku paroizolacji - mostek termiczny chłonie znacznie więcej wilgoci z wewnątrz i jego opór cieplny spada. 

 Poza tym, jaki Panom przyświeca cel by nie izolować? Przecież domy 10kWh/m2 są proste w budowie i dość tanie.

----------


## perm

> Przy 40mb straty to 3000kWh ( obliczenia dr Dudy) mnie w praktyce pomiarowej wyszło więcej. Bardziej ufam miernikom niż programom komputerowym pisanym przez informatyków a termodynamików.
>  Zapomina Pan jeszcze o tym, że przy braku paroizolacji - mostek termiczny chłonie znacznie więcej wilgoci z wewnątrz i jego opór cieplny spada. 
> 
>  Poza tym, jaki Panom przyświeca cel by nie izolować? Przecież domy 10kWh/m2 są proste w budowie i dość tanie.


Obliczenia dr. Dudy czyli specjalisty od gaszenia pożarów? A jakaś sprzedawczyni w mięsnym nie chce się na ten temat wypowiedzieć?

----------


## perm

Posłuchajcie sobie cierpliwie tych dwóch wcześniej linkowanych wypowiedzi p. Dudy. Pierwsze to spotkanie polityczne! zdaje się samoobrony. Ilość frazesów niczym nie popartych jest porażająca. W drugiej wypowiedzi, dotyczącej domu autonomicznego p. Duda na maksa puścił wodze wyobraźni. Nic tam się kupy nie trzyma. Dom taki będzie tani. Co z tego że wg słów samego Dudy trzeba dużo lepiej wykształconych ekip, innego podejścia projektantów, innych materiałów. Elektrownia za 120 tyś to też nie problem. Trzeba tylko zmienić świadomość inwestorów by chcieli wydać 120 tyś na coś co w Polskich warunkach i tak nie będzie działać z prozaicznego braku wiatru i słońca. Ale co tam! Liczy się idea! I ten człowiek jest przedstawiany jako specjalista od budownictwa energooszczędnego!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: . Jest na pewno dowodem na siłę autopromocji ale też ostrzeżeniem dla naiwnych którym wystarczają argumenty typu: "bo ja tak mówię".

----------


## HenoK

> U powietrza jest 0.025W/m2 xK suchego piachu 80x więcej .


To jedno zdanie świadczy o tym, że ten kto je napisał nie zna fizyki.
Można określić wartość U dla konkretnej przegrody warstwowej. Ale Jak Pan wyznaczył wartość U dla powietrza?

----------


## HenoK

> Posłuchajcie sobie cierpliwie tych dwóch wcześniej linkowanych wypowiedzi p. Dudy. Pierwsze to spotkanie polityczne! zdaje się samoobrony. Ilość frazesów niczym nie popartych jest porażająca.


Jest to fragment debaty w Sejmie NIE dla atomu, TAK dla lepszych rozwiązań : http://www.zieloni2004.pl/news-3186.htm, którego organizatorami byli Beata Maciejewska – Zieloni 2004 oraz Robert Biedroń – Poseł na Sejm RP w imieniu Antyatomowej Koalicji „Zielony Front”.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To jedno zdanie świadczy o tym, że ten kto je napisał nie zna fizyki.
> Można określić wartość U dla konkretnej przegrody warstwowej. Ale Jak Pan wyznaczył wartość U dla powietrza?


Nie wyznaczałem, wziąłem z netu. Ja i tak nie liczę tylko buduje model lub coś podobnego i sprawdzam. W roku 1990 nie było programów pisanych przez informatyków - tylko fizyka. 
  Zgadzam się z Panem, że U powietrza to nieporozumienie powinna być lambda - podobnie jak podawanie U przegrody z bk, wełny czy styropianu. Jak jest różnica ciśnień, jak jest ruch powietrza i wilgoci - nie ma mowy o U przegrody.

----------


## perm

> Nie wyznaczałem, wziąłem z netu. Ja i tak nie liczę tylko buduje model lub coś podobnego i sprawdzam. W roku 1990 nie było programów pisanych przez informatyków - tylko fizyka. 
>   Zgadzam się z Panem, że U powietrza to nieporozumienie powinna być lambda - podobnie jak podawanie U przegrody z bk, wełny czy styropianu. Jak jest różnica ciśnień, jak jest ruch powietrza i wilgoci - nie ma mowy o U przegrody.


Czyli o U ściany mówić się nie da. No, no! Szkoła DR Dudy?

----------


## HenoK

> Nie wyznaczałem, wziąłem z netu. Ja i tak nie liczę tylko buduje model lub coś podobnego i sprawdzam. W roku 1990 nie było programów pisanych przez informatyków - tylko fizyka. 
>   Zgadzam się z Panem, że U powietrza to nieporozumienie powinna być lambda - podobnie jak podawanie U przegrody z bk, wełny czy styropianu. Jak jest różnica ciśnień, jak jest ruch powietrza i wilgoci - nie ma mowy o U przegrody.


To normalne, że Internet zawiera zarówno wartościowe treści, jak i typowe, nic nie warte śmieci.
Co innego, gdy cytuje się jakieś treści z netu z podaniem źródła, a co innego, gdy podaje się je jako własną wypowiedź.
W tym drugim wypadku to autor wypowiedzi się pod nią podpisuje.
Przegrody muszą być poprawnie skonstruowane, no normalne i logiczne.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie mógł Pan coś bardziej głupiego wstawic.
>  Tylko ktoś kto nie zna się na termodynamice - podaje straty ciepła w % a nie w kWh. I każdy dom izolowany czy nie ma w procentach 100%. Straty ciepła podaje się w kWh. Każda zmiana w izolacji jakiegokolwiek elementu, ma wpływ na procenty w innych elementach, ale zawsze sumą to 100%


Podważa Pan autorytety ?
Dr Duda, który podobno doktorat robił z termdynamiki, zamieścił takie wykresy :
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/51,113332,11916012.html?i=3
Z Pana wypowiedzi wynika, że nie zna się on na termodynamice.

----------


## asolt

> Podważa Pan autorytety ?
> Dr Duda, który podobno doktorat robił z termdynamiki, zamieścił takie wykresy :
> http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/51,113332,11916012.html?i=3
> Z Pana wypowiedzi wynika, że nie zna się on na termodynamice.


Uczeń przerósł mistrza.
Tak zawsze jest jezeli ktos sie zagalopuje w krytyce innych.

----------


## _olo_

> Szanowny Panie - U powietrza jest 0.025W/m2 xK suchego piachu 80x więcej . W izolowaniu ścian podstawa to nieprzepuszczanie powietrza, dlatego domy z dużą ilością przeszkleń, ale izolowane od gruntu, zużywają znacznie mniej energii niż gdy dużo jest betonu komórkowego


To jak to w świetle powyższych wykresów jest z tymi wielkościami strat przez okna i drzwi w stosunku do wielkości strat przez podłogę, niby powinny być mniej znaczące a jednak nie są.

Co do ubierania się w mrozie - wolę gruby wełniany sweter od cienkiej ortalionowej kurtki, oczywiście o ile nie będzie silnego wiatru. Styropian to jednak materiał, który nie jest specjalnie przewiewny, zwłaszcza otynkowany i zabezpieczony szczelnymi powłokami więc ruch powietrza i różnica ciśnień na zewnątrz nie wpływa na "wywiewanie" z niego ciepła.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Styropian to jednak materiał, który nie jest specjalnie przewiewny, zwłaszcza otynkowany i zabezpieczony szczelnymi powłokami więc ruch powietrza i różnica ciśnień na zewnątrz nie wpływa na "wywiewanie" z niego ciepła.


  W sezonie grzewczym wzrasta ciśnienie - zwłaszcza jak jest reku - i powietrze przechodzi przez styropian dość gładko - wystarczy zrobić test szczelności.
 Można też sprawdzić zużycie - zapewne przekracza 30kWh/m2 - więc trudno pisać o izolowaniu.



> Co do ubierania się w mrozie - wolę gruby wełniany sweter od cienkiej ortalionowej kurtki,


  Tak więc wiatr od środka jest stały. na szczęście nie wszyscy tak jak Pan uważają i pogotowie rannych zawija w AL folię nie w koc , a 5mm Alufox-a od wewnątrz daje więcej niż 15cm styro na zewnątrz.

----------


## Andrzej733

Używanie folii dla chorych ma przesłanki higieniczno ekonomiczne. Raz użyta folia jest wyrzucana, ranny może mieć krew na zewnątrz  i inne wydzieliny, dlatego nie stosuje się nawet tych wspomnianych koców . . A to że ludzie patrzą na to jako na cud ratujący życie..bo utrzymuje ciepłotę ciała..to taka bzdura dla mediów, w większości urazów właśnie ochłodzenie organizmu jest wskazane nie ocieplenie (spowolnienie metabolizmu oraz przepływu krwi)...Jak to leci..sreberkiem do środka, złotkiem na zewnątrz ..jakby to miało znaczenie w pochmurny dzień.

----------


## perm

> Używanie folii dla chorych ma przesłanki higieniczno ekonomiczne. Raz użyta folia jest wyrzucana, ranny może mieć krew na zewnątrz  i inne wydzieliny, dlatego nie stosuje się nawet tych wspomnianych koców . . A to że ludzie patrzą na to jako na cud ratujący życie..bo utrzymuje ciepłotę ciała..to taka bzdura dla mediów, w większości urazów właśnie ochłodzenie organizmu jest wskazane nie ocieplenie (spowolnienie metabolizmu oraz przepływu krwi)...Jak to leci..sreberkiem do środka, złotkiem na zewnątrz ..jakby to miało znaczenie w pochmurny dzień.


Ty się nie znasz na założeniach fizyki. Stań se bosymi nogami w mroźny dzień na gołej ziemi a na folii. Od razu poczujesz różnicę. Ja to zbadałem. (Napisałem to za TB, by się tak nie pocił biedaczyna).

----------


## Andrzej733

No akurat na fizyce to sie dobrze znam i to nie tylko na jej podstawach.
W poście nie podważałem tego że folia odbija promieniowanie tylko wyjaśniałem dlaczego ją stosują , a Ty zrób test stań na tejże folii, na gazecie i na wełnianym swetrze i wtedy napisz tutaj co czułeś zanim coś chlapniesz..

Jeżeli staniesz stopą tylko co wyjętą z ciepłego bucika to oddajesz promieniowanie cieplne w kierunku folii, ta z racji dużego stopnia odbijania promieniowania odbija sporą część ciepła i receptory wyczuwają różnicę temperatur. Jeżeli to samo zrobisz tylko wyjmiesz stopę i ja ochłodzisz i dopiero wtedy staniesz ma folii to szybciej ona do niej przymarznie niż cię ogrzeje. 
Temat wyczerpany jak dla mnie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Używanie folii dla chorych ma przesłanki higieniczno ekonomiczne. Raz użyta folia jest wyrzucana, ranny może mieć krew na zewnątrz  i inne wydzieliny, dlatego nie stosuje się nawet tych wspomnianych koców . . A to że ludzie patrzą na to jako na cud ratujący życie..bo utrzymuje ciepłotę ciała..to taka bzdura dla mediów, w większości urazów właśnie ochłodzenie organizmu jest wskazane nie ocieplenie (spowolnienie metabolizmu oraz przepływu krwi)...Jak to leci..sreberkiem do środka, złotkiem na zewnątrz ..jakby to miało znaczenie w pochmurny dzień.


To skąd znacznie mniejsze straty ciepła przez ścianę z bk z 5mm np alufox od wewnątrz niż 15 cm styro na zewnątrz?

----------


## miloszenko

> . Bardziej ufam miernikom niż programom komputerowym pisanym przez informatyków a termodynamików.


I Pan mysli, ze to co siedzi w algorytmach obliczeniowych rozni sie od tego co siedzi w miernikach?

No rozni sie, mozna zwielokrotniac pomiary i przetwarzac dane na wiele sposobow, sama metoda weryfikacji wynikow jest dokladnie taka sama.

Sa tez takie kierunki studiow na mechatronika, i tam sa ludzie naprawde kumaci, ktorzy niejeden miernik moga zlozyc sami...

----------


## perm

> No akurat na fizyce to sie dobrze znam i to nie tylko na jej podstawach.
> W poście nie podważałem tego że folia odbija promieniowanie tylko wyjaśniałem dlaczego ją stosują , a Ty zrób test stań na tejże folii, na gazecie i na wełnianym swetrze i wtedy napisz tutaj co czułeś zanim coś chlapniesz..
> 
> Jeżeli staniesz stopą tylko co wyjętą z ciepłego bucika to oddajesz promieniowanie cieplne w kierunku folii, ta z racji dużego stopnia odbijania promieniowania odbija sporą część ciepła i receptory wyczuwają różnicę temperatur. Jeżeli to samo zrobisz tylko wyjmiesz stopę i ja ochłodzisz i dopiero wtedy staniesz ma folii to szybciej ona do niej przymarznie niż cię ogrzeje. 
> Temat wyczerpany jak dla mnie


Że się zacytuję: 


> Napisałem to za TB, by się tak nie pocił biedaczyna


No i TB podjął rękawicę. Udowodni że folia chroni lepiej niz styro. Ach, to bedzie fascynujące!

----------


## miloszenko

> To skąd znacznie mniejsze straty ciepła przez ścianę z bk z 5mm np alufox od wewnątrz niż 15 cm styro na zewnątrz?


A jaka jest izolacyjnosc tejze przegrody z alufoxem? Mozna gdzies podjechac i ten dom zobaczyc?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jaka jest izolacyjnosc tejze przegrody z alufoxem? Mozna gdzies podjechac i ten dom zobaczyc?


Nie znam takiej metody badawczej "przeczyta" Internet wszystko przyjmie. Jestem starszej widocznie daty. Sprawdzam doświadczalnie. Tak jak z izolacją od gruntu i innymi sprawami. Może dlatego tak trudno mnie oszukac. A dom 10kWh/m2 nie stanowi żadnego wyzwania.

----------


## perm

> ...Jestem starszej widocznie daty. Sprawdzam doświadczalnie. Tak jak z izolacją od gruntu i innymi sprawami. Może dlatego tak trudno mnie oszukac.


Już wiemy, stajesz gołymi nogami na gruncie i zakładasz swetry. Ilość swetrów przekłada się na izolacyjność. Dobrze zrozumiałem?

----------


## Andrzej733

> To skąd znacznie mniejsze straty ciepła przez ścianę z bk z 5mm np alufox od wewnątrz niż 15 cm styro na zewnątrz?


Ta mata izolacyjna działa odbijając promieniowanie cieplne, jak byś pokrył styropian taka powłoką też by odbijał.
Jak bawisz się w kanadyjkach to wiesz że taki system jak najbardziej sie nadaje tam, bo potrzebne jest szybkie nagrzanie i szybkie wychłodzenie (taki jest sens kanadyjek w sumie), czyli nie uzyskasz domu z tradycyjnym typem ogrzewania, musisz dobierać stały sposób ogrzewania, aby zapewnić taki sam komfort jak przy tradycyjnej metodzie. Może to i jest dobre ale wszelkie systemy zaopatrujące dom w ciepło w sposób ciągły są oparte na prądzie i każdy zanik prądu spowoduje szybkie wychłodzenie pomieszczenia.
Kiedyś przymierzałem sie do robienia kontenera budowlanego- i chciałem zastosować  taką metodę, bazującą na odbijaniu promieniowania..czyli mniejsze grubości ścian i szybkie nagrzewanie w zależności od potrzeby.

Zapewne zostanie wymyślony materiał mający pory próżniowe, wtedy styropiany odejdą w niepamięć,ale puki co lecimy ze styropianem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ta mata izolacyjna działa odbijając promieniowanie cieplne, jak byś pokrył styropian taka powłoką też by odbijał.
> Jak bawisz się w kanadyjkach to wiesz że taki system jak najbardziej sie nadaje tam, bo potrzebne jest szybkie nagrzanie i szybkie wychłodzenie (taki jest sens kanadyjek w sumie), czyli nie uzyskasz domu z tradycyjnym typem ogrzewania, musisz dobierać stały sposób ogrzewania, aby zapewnić taki sam komfort jak przy tradycyjnej metodzie. Może to i jest dobre ale wszelkie systemy zaopatrujące dom w ciepło w sposób ciągły są oparte na prądzie i każdy zanik prądu spowoduje szybkie wychłodzenie pomieszczenia.
> Kiedyś przymierzałem sie do robienia kontenera budowlanego- i chciałem zastosować  taką metodę, bazującą na odbijaniu promieniowania..czyli mniejsze grubości ścian i szybkie nagrzewanie w zależności od potrzeby.
> 
> Zapewne zostanie wymyślony materiał mający pory próżniowe, wtedy styropiany odejdą w niepamięć,ale puki co lecimy ze styropianem.


Od 24 lat zajmuje się domami izolowanymi - a takich nie da się założyć centralnego ogrzewania. 
 Nie jestem zwolennikiem nie izolowania domu - tylko po to by inwestować w centralne a potem za to płacić.
Co do folii - to nie przykładam wagi do "odbijania" tylko do szczelności. Dla mnie równie dobrze może być czarna folia, tyle że ta alu najlepiej zatrzymuje powietrze i H2O .
 Chodzi o to, że BK = styropian czy wełna przy 40-50Pa różnicy ciśnień w okresie grzewczym - tracą swoje właściwości. Przegroda termiczna w której jest ruch powietrza jest po prostu kiepska.

----------


## _olo_

> Od 24 lat zajmuje się domami izolowanymi - a takich nie da się założyć centralnego ogrzewania. 
>  Nie jestem zwolennikiem nie izolowania domu - tylko po to by inwestować w centralne a potem za to płacić.
> Co do folii - to nie przykładam wagi do "odbijania" tylko do szczelności. Dla mnie równie dobrze może być czarna folia, tyle że ta alu najlepiej zatrzymuje powietrze i H2O .
>  Chodzi o to, że BK = styropian czy wełna przy 40-50Pa różnicy ciśnień w okresie grzewczym - tracą swoje właściwości. Przegroda termiczna w której jest ruch powietrza jest po prostu kiepska.


Po pierwsze wskaż mi jakiś dowód na to, że styropian otynkowany i pokryty powłokami np silikonowymi jest na tyle porowaty, że następuje przez niego przepływ powietrza powodujący straty ciepła w ten sposób w istotnym, mierzalnym stopniu.

Po drugie, skoro optujesz za budowa domów izolowanych 30kWh/m2 dogrzewanych prądem bo jak sam stwierdzasz, takich domów nie da się ogrzać tradycyjną instalacją CO, to musisz wiedzieć, że ogrzanie domu 90kWh/m2 kotłem na drewno lub kotłem zasypowym na węgiel/miał czy domu 50kWh/m2 gazem lub olejem opałowym będzie kosztowało w przybliżeniu tyle samo co domu 30kWh/m2 prądem. I gdzie ta oszczędność ? Koszty budowy domu "izolowanego" zapewne też nie są niższe od kosztów budowy domu np 90kWh/m2 wyposażonego w standardową instalację CO. Co więcej - moim zdaniem takie domy przeważnie są ze względu na tandetne technologie i materiały - mniej solidne i mniej długowieczne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po pierwsze wskaż mi jakiś dowód na to, że styropian otynkowany i pokryty powłokami np silikonowymi jest na tyle porowaty, że następuje przez niego przepływ powietrza powodujący straty ciepła w ten sposób w istotnym, mierzalnym stopniu


Szanowny Panie - to oczywiste - po to wprowadzono test szczelności. Może porozmawia Pan z kimś innym kto to badał np. Błażej Szala.
  Świadczą też o izolacji wyniki - dom w XXI wieku zużywający ponad 10-20kWh, to obciach a dom nieizolowany ( ponad 30kWh/m2 ) to głupota. Przecież to są wartości wymierne!!!




> Po drugie, skoro optujesz za budowa domów izolowanych 30kWh/m2 dogrzewanych prądem bo jak sam stwierdzasz, takich domów nie da się ogrzać tradycyjną instalacją CO, to musisz wiedzieć, że ogrzanie domu 90kWh/m2 kotłem na drewno lub kotłem zasypowym na węgiel/miał czy domu 50kWh/m2


Widzi Pan - to też jest wymierne. I sam Pan może sprawdzic . Systemy centralne, które Pan wymienił - nie są w stanie produkowac tak mało kWh. Dlatego nie znajdzie Pan domu ogrzewanego kotłem na drewno czy ekogroszek domu 120-150m2 zużywającego poniżej 15000kWh ( 90kWh/m2 rocznie)
Czy 7000kWh z gazu.
Mało tego... jak świadomy inwestor izoluje dom ( minimum 30 cm od gruntu i brak mostków termicznych ) to na ogół nie robi go w najgorszej możliwej wersji - 30kWh/m2 rocznie
 Trzeba też pamięta, że "ekonomia" ma nas zmusic do 0-10kWh/m2 rocznie w ciągu 7 lat - dlatego ciekawi mnie jak Pan zaizoluje dom - a podstawa izolacji to GRUNT

----------


## perm

> ... - a podstawa izolacji to GRUNT


A grunt to podstawa. Najważniejsze to się uprzeć. Idiotyzm powtarzany wystarczająco często ma szansę zaistnieć jako półidiotyzm a niektórym nawet idiotyzmem nie wyda się w ogóle. Skoro ktoś tak mówi? No właśnie kto? Pajac dyżurny. TB tak gada bo ma rozweselać publikę. Nic innego za tym nie stoi.

----------


## beton44

> Szanowny Panie - to oczywiste - po to wprowadzono test szczelności. Może porozmawia Pan z kimś innym kto to badał np. Błażej Szala.
>   Świadczą też o izolacji wyniki - dom w XXI wieku zużywający ponad 10-20kWh, to obciach a dom nieizolowany ( ponad 30kWh/m2 ) to głupota. Przecież to są wartości wymierne!!!
> 
> 
> Widzi Pan - to też jest wymierne. I sam Pan może sprawdzic . Systemy centralne, które Pan wymienił - nie są w stanie produkowac tak mało kWh. Dlatego nie znajdzie Pan domu ogrzewanego kotłem na drewno czy ekogroszek domu 120-150m2 zużywającego poniżej 15000kWh ( 90kWh/m2 rocznie)
> Czy 7000kWh z gazu.
> Mało tego... jak świadomy inwestor izoluje dom ( minimum 30 cm od gruntu i brak mostków termicznych ) to na ogół nie robi go w najgorszej możliwej wersji - 30kWh/m2 rocznie
>  Trzeba też pamięta, że "ekonomia" ma nas zmusic do 0-10kWh/m2 rocznie w ciągu 7 lat - dlatego ciekawi mnie jak Pan zaizoluje dom - a podstawa izolacji to GRUNT


Ad czerwone. Czemu nie pójść na całość i zmusic nas do ujemnego zapotrzebowanie, czyli do tego żeby dom produkował energię ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Bo to nie jest ekonomiczne. Natomiast izolowac dom - naprawdę warto.

----------


## fotohobby

> Szanowny Panie - to oczywiste - po to wprowadzono test szczelności. Może porozmawia Pan z kimś innym kto to badał np. Błażej Szala.


Ktoś zadaje proste pytanie "wskaż wyniki badań", a Ty odsyłasz do jakiegoś B.Szali.
Skoro "przewiewanie" styropianu to taka "oczywista oczywistość" to pewnie w sieci leży mnóstwo wynikow badań.
Taki więc - prosimy o linka...

----------


## _olo_

> Bo to nie jest ekonomiczne. Natomiast izolowac dom - naprawdę warto.


Ekonomiczne jest to co daje oszczędności. Skoro izolowany dom trzeba ogrzewać prądem (energia 3x droższa od np kotłą na drewno lub węgiel) ponieważ żaden klasyczny system ogrzewania CO nie nadaje się do tego to gdzie ta oszczędność ? Taki sam koszt ogrzewania uzyska się ogrzewając dom tracący 3x więcej ciepła zwykłym CO przy czym budowa takiego domu jest tańsza. Ponawiam to pytanie ponieważ najwyraźniej nie zrozumiał go pan kilka postów wyżej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> (energia 3x droższa od np kotłą na drewno lub węgiel)


 I Pan sobie daje takie głupoty wciskac? Z kotła gazowego z górnym wyjściem spalin z zamkniętą komorą - system co wyciągnie 4-5kWh z m3. 4 kWh więcej da kocioł zanurzony całkowicie  w zasobniku z dolnym wyjściem spalin ( pod prąd wchodzącej zimnej wody.
Podobnie z kotłami na paliwa stałe - wysoka sprawnośc jest powyżej 100kW a poniżej 50 jest nieopłacalne.

----------


## perm

> I Pan sobie daje takie głupoty wciskac? Z kotła gazowego z górnym wyjściem spalin z zamkniętą komorą - system co wyciągnie 4-5kWh z m3. 4 kWh więcej da kocioł zanurzony całkowicie  w zasobniku z dolnym wyjściem spalin ( pod prąd wchodzącej zimnej wody.
> Podobnie z kotłami na paliwa stałe - wysoka sprawnośc jest powyżej 100kW a poniżej 50 jest nieopłacalne.


Ależ ty znasz masę fachowych zwrotów i wyrazów! Kocioł, wyjście, wejście, rura. No, no! Jestem pełen podziwu!

----------


## beton44

trole wersja grzeczne  właśnie się tak górnolotnie wyrażają  :big grin: 

a zrozumiałeś może to : "system co wyciągnie 4-5kWh z m3"

jednak będzie odzysk jak pisałem kilka postów wyżej ?

----------


## _olo_

> I Pan sobie daje takie głupoty wciskac? Z kotła gazowego z górnym wyjściem spalin z zamkniętą komorą - system co wyciągnie 4-5kWh z m3. 4 kWh więcej da kocioł zanurzony całkowicie  w zasobniku z dolnym wyjściem spalin ( pod prąd wchodzącej zimnej wody.
> Podobnie z kotłami na paliwa stałe - wysoka sprawnośc jest powyżej 100kW a poniżej 50 jest nieopłacalne.


Aha, mamy na forum eksperta od wszystkiego. A jak to się mówi jak coś jest do wszystkiego....

http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/dom-jedno...grzewania.html

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wystarczy porównac uzyskane kWh i różnice w konstrukcji między przedstawionym viessmannem a kotłem kondensacyjnym - Gdyby podane dane nie były marketingiem - to skąd 4 kWh więcej z m3 gazu byłoby z kotła całkowicie zanurzonego w zasobniku - ze spalinami wychodzącymi pod prąd wody zasilającej z dołu. Pan porówna tylko te dwie konstrukcje, a przekona się, że robią Pana w balona.
 Piece kondensacyjne mają dopiero 10lat. 
Obojętnie jak na to nie patrzy, kotłownie nie są dla tych co izolują domy. To ogrzewanie dla mniej widzących.
 Porówna Pan różnice między górnym a dolnym wyjściem spalin i czy kocioł jest poza zasobnikiem czy w zasobniku?

----------


## perm

> ...
>  Porówna Pan różnice między górnym a dolnym wyjściem spalin i czy kocioł jest poza zasobnikiem czy w zasobniku?


Ja spróbuję. W wyjściu górnym spaliny wychodzą górą, w wyjściu dolnym dołem. Dobrze? Kocioł jest .... aaa, to pułapka! Nie ma kotła.

----------


## _olo_

> Wystarczy porównac uzyskane kWh i różnice w konstrukcji między przedstawionym viessmannem a kotłem kondensacyjnym - Gdyby podane dane nie były marketingiem - to skąd 4 kWh więcej z m3 gazu byłoby z kotła całkowicie zanurzonego w zasobniku - ze spalinami wychodzącymi pod prąd wody zasilającej z dołu. Pan porówna tylko te dwie konstrukcje, a przekona się, że robią Pana w balona.
>  Piece kondensacyjne mają dopiero 10lat. 
> Obojętnie jak na to nie patrzy, kotłownie nie są dla tych co izolują domy. To ogrzewanie dla mniej widzących.
>  Porówna Pan różnice między górnym a dolnym wyjściem spalin i czy kocioł jest poza zasobnikiem czy w zasobniku?


Ale ja sie nie spieram o konstrukcje kotłów, zresztą ta firma oferuje różne technologie i nie wskazuje na efektywność własnych kotłów a ogólnie na koszty ogrzewania na przykładzie 160m2 domku wiec o jakim marketingu mowa ?

Wiem to ja i wie to Pan tylko nie wiedzieć dlaczego nie chce Pan tego przyznać, że koszty ogrzewania domu izolowanego prądem nie są niższe od kosztów ogrzewania domu o 100% gorszej izolacyjności tańszymi paliwami, nawet uwzględniając sprawność tych urządzeń. Wiec póki co "domy izolowane" to nie ekonomia, to zachcianka od której pieniążków więcej w kieszeni nie zostaje a dodatkowe nakłady na ich budowę poniesione, w zależności od zachcianek inwestora zwracają się czasem po xx lat.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

160 x 10 kWh = 1600 kWh ( ostatnia faktura kWh - po 0.53.)
Wprowadzenie do tego samego domu CO gazowego minimum 500m3 gazu

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Z tym, że tak naprawdę nie ma takich kotłowni gazowych, co pracując 160 dni zużyłyby tylko 500m3 gazu. Ekonomia spalania drastycznie spada wraz z macą.
Dlatego nie spotyka się kotłowni w domach izolowanych. I dlatego tak lobby "gazowo-olejowo- węglowe" zwalcza izolowanie. .

----------


## surgi22

A lobby izolacyjne ma klapki na oczach i nie potrafi samodzielnie myśleć.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A lobby izolacyjne ma klapki na oczach i nie potrafi samodzielnie myśleć.


A zna Pan polskiego inżyniera po wydziale izolacji? U nas izolację sprzedają po "ogrzewnictwie" . Dlatego materiał izolacyjny stosuje sie tak by nie izolować !!

 Obrazowo to jest tak
Wilk ( ogrzewanie) syty i owca (izolacja) cała, ale juhasa (inwestor) wieś już nie ujrzała.

----------


## surgi22

Izolować owszem warto i trzeba ale bez Pana głupich teorii i niepotwierdzonych praktyk ( powtórna prośba o namiar na jednego, słownie jednego zadowolonego klienta - z 5000 pasywniaków postawionych przez Pana przez 20 lat chociaż jeden powinien być niedaleko ).

----------


## perm

> A zna Pan polskiego inżyniera po wydziale izolacji? U nas izolację sprzedają po "ogrzewnictwie" . Dlatego materiał izolacyjny stosuje sie tak by nie izolować !!
> 
>  Obrazowo to jest tak
> Wilk ( ogrzewanie) syty i owca (izolacja) cała, ale juhasa (inwestor) wieś już nie ujrzała.


Ignorować, ignorować! W końcu mu się znudzi.

----------


## surgi22

> Ignorować, ignorować! W końcu mu się znudzi.


Nie to niemożliwe , Chuck Noris to przy Panu TB cienias.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Izolować owszem warto i trzeba ale bez Pana głupich teorii i niepotwierdzonych praktyk ( powtórna prośba o namiar na jednego, słownie jednego zadowolonego klienta - z 5000 pasywniaków postawionych przez Pana przez 20 lat chociaż jeden powinien być niedaleko ).


Głupich? Teorii? To się Pan sam przekona, że nie zbuduje domu izolowanego bez izolacji od gruntu - dodam, że wg dr Dudy ekonomicznie jest nawet 60 cm a minimum wynikające z PN 0.45W/m2xK - taki strumień strat mamy gdy odbiornikiem jest grunt przy ponad 30 cm styropianu. 
Może Pan też przejrzeć izolację np w Danii - od 46 str.
http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGoba...Boken/?Page=46

----------


## surgi22

Tak głupich teorii głoszących: że ocieplać należy tylko od środka, że bez 30 cm styropianu pod podłogą nie da się zbudować dobrze domu , że nawiewy wentylacji to tylko na górze, że system ogrzewania służy do odprowadzania zysków bytowych w zimie , że parę wodną z domu odprowadzamy przez fundament dzięki niezaizolowaniu fundamentu i folii kubełkowej itp. To tylko garść pana głupich teorii. Wszystkie są kłamliwe .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak głupich teorii głoszących: że ocieplać należy tylko od środka, że bez 30 cm styropianu pod podłogą nie da się zbudować dobrze domu , że nawiewy wentylacji to tylko na górze, że system ogrzewania służy do odprowadzania zysków bytowych w zimie , że parę wodną z domu odprowadzamy przez fundament dzięki niezaizolowaniu fundamentu i folii kubełkowej itp. To tylko garść pana głupich teorii. Wszystkie są kłamliwe .


  Może ma Pan rację - po co dom izolować? Można płacić za ogrzewanie. Można dużo wydać na budowę. W sumie to patriotyczna postawa!

----------


## perm

> Głupich? Teorii? To się Pan sam przekona, że nie zbuduje domu izolowanego bez izolacji od gruntu - dodam, że wg dr Dudy ekonomicznie jest nawet 60 cm a minimum wynikające z PN 0.45W/m2xK - taki strumień strat mamy gdy odbiornikiem jest grunt przy ponad 30 cm styropianu. 
> Może Pan też przejrzeć izolację np w Danii - od 46 str.
> http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/SaintGobainConstruction/Isover/Byggisolering/IsoverBoken/?Page=46


*Inżynier* Duda? Chemik, człowiek który sam siebie nazwał ekspertem od domów energooszczędnych, nie mający żadnego wykształcenia budowlanego? Ten co sam sobie daje nagrodę a potem się chwali że nagrodzono jego projekt? Taki sam on wiarygodny jak i ty. Coś mi się kojarzy film. "Głupi i głupszy" ?Jakoś tak to było?

----------


## surgi22

> Może ma Pan rację - po co dom izolować? Można płacić za ogrzewanie. Można dużo wydać na budowę. W sumie to patriotyczna postawa!


Może Pan ma rację - można pisać głupoty i stosować izolację w bezsensowny sposób i chwalić się nieistniejącymi tysiącami domów pasywnych rzekomo budowanymi od 20 lat. Kto panu płaci za pisanie takich głupot ( bo mam nadzieję że nie Murator ).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Zaprosił mnie tu Pan Andrzej Papliński. Nikt mi nie płaci.
 Czy Pan będzie izolował dom? Czy dr Duda, już przestał być dla Pana autorytetem? 
 Czy może ( jak w kilku przypadkach ) jest już za późno i teraz Pan Siebie przekonuje, że dobrze zrobił?

Szanowny Pani - braki w izolacji termicznej będą odzwierciedlone z zużyciu energii i w komforcie. Tak więc Sam się Pan przekona czy ma Pan dom izolowany ( do 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) energooszczędny ( do 15kWh/m2 rocznie czy pasywny (0kWh/m2 rocznie)

----------


## perm

> Zaprosił mnie tu Pan Andrzej Papliński. Nikt mi nie płaci.
>  Czy Pan będzie izolował dom? Czy dr Duda, już przestał być dla Pana autorytetem? 
>  Czy może ( jak w kilku przypadkach ) jest już za późno i teraz Pan Siebie przekonuje, że dobrze zrobił?
> 
> Szanowny Pani - braki w izolacji termicznej będą odzwierciedlone z zużyciu energii i w komforcie. Tak więc Sam się Pan przekona czy ma Pan dom izolowany ( do 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) energooszczędny ( do 15kWh/m2 rocznie czy pasywny (0kWh/m2 rocznie)


I tak klepie bez sensu. 30 kWh, ble, ble, ble, 15kWh, ble, ble, ble. Pan Papliński stwierdził że potrzeba tu trochę atrakcji i zaprosił pajaca. Chyba nie zdawał sobie sprawy jak żałosnego.

----------


## _olo_

> Może ma Pan rację - po co dom izolować? Można płacić za ogrzewanie. Można dużo wydać na budowę. W sumie to patriotyczna postawa!


Cięgle to samo, ten sam nietrafiony argument o płaceniu za ogrzewanie, niech pan w końcu przyzna, że dom izolowany z racji, ze nie można go ogrzać CO a prądem jest droższy w eksploatacji niż np dom zużywający 2x wiecej energii niż izolowany ogrzewany tanią energią - drewnem lub węglem.

Tu nie jest istotny dla inwestora (przynajmniej sporej części inwestorów) fanatyzm, satysfakcja czy moda posiadania domu izolowanego a realne koszty ogrzewania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dlaczego Pan nie liczy?   Ile pali drewna dom zaizolowany na poziomie 10kWh/m2 rocznie ? Np taki jak Szanownego j-j? 
 Pomijam, że nie da się funkcjonować. Pytam tylko ile spali kotłownia w takim domu na drewno, na węgiel czy na gaz przez 160 dni?

----------


## _olo_

No właśni - pisze pan, że nie da się ogrzać takiego domu CO na drewno lub węgiel a potem proponuje liczyć ile on w ten sposób opalany zużyje energii - gdzie tu logika ?
Skoro się nie da to takie obliczenia nie mają sensu bo gdyby się dało to każdy głupi wie, że jak lepiej zaizolowany to mniejsze straty i mniej energii potrzeba by go ogrzać.

Proszę o porównanie kosztów ogrzania domu 30kwh/m2 pradem (bo tak wg. pana można go ogrzać) do domu np 60kwh/m2 kociołkiem na drewno lub węgiel.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

No to ile takiej wielkości dom jak j-j spali wg Pana ? 

   Kociołkiem na drewno to taki dom spali nie 60kWh/m2 a 160!!!

 To żadna tajemnica i piszę o tym od początku - izolacja jest zwalczana przez lobby grzewcze - rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania.
Dlatego tak bardzo nie znają się na izolowaniu absolwenci uczelni gdzie jeszcze w XXI wieku uczy się ogrzewania centralnego.

* No to Pan poda ile kosztuje w złotówkach ogrzewanie domu 120m2 gazem, węglem i drewnem!!!! W złotówkach!!! Może Pan?*

----------


## surgi22

> Zaprosił mnie tu Pan Andrzej Papliński. Nikt mi nie płaci.
>  Czy Pan będzie izolował dom? Czy dr Duda, już przestał być dla Pana autorytetem? 
>  Czy może ( jak w kilku przypadkach ) jest już za późno i teraz Pan Siebie przekonuje, że dobrze zrobił?
> 
> Szanowny Pani - braki w izolacji termicznej będą odzwierciedlone z zużyciu energii i w komforcie. Tak więc Sam się Pan przekona czy ma Pan dom izolowany ( do 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) energooszczędny ( do 15kWh/m2 rocznie czy pasywny (0kWh/m2 rocznie)


Ciekawy ten podział domów , ciekawy chyba sam jest pan jego autorem, bo szerzej znana definicja domu pasywnego ( wbrew temu co Pan pisze dom pasywny to nie jest dom zeroenergetyczny ) jest inna. Czyste chciejstwo i mniemanologia stosowana. 
PS a wykorzystując czystą energię elektryczną do niecentralnego ogrzewania  domu o zapotrzebowaniu na energię końcową 30 kwh/m2 rok i tak wyjdzie panu energia pierwotna 90 kwh/m2 rok co nie spełni wymogów które mają obowiązywać bodajże od 2021 roku ( wymóg zużycia  energii pierwotnej  dla nowych domów poniżej 70 kwh/m2 ). Czyli jednym słowem kicha - wprowadza pan po raz kolejny ludzi w błąd.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ciekawy ten podział domów , ciekawy chyba sam jest pan jego autorem, bo szerzej znana definicja domu pasywnego ( wbrew temu co Pan pisze dom pasywny to nie jest dom zeroenergetyczny ) jest inna. Czyste chciejstwo i mniemanologia stosowana. 
> PS a wykorzystując czystą energię elektryczną do niecentralnego ogrzewania  domu o zapotrzebowaniu na energię końcową 30 kwh/m2 rok i tak wyjdzie panu energia pierwotna 90 kwh/m2 rok co nie spełni wymogów które mają obowiązywać bodajże od 2021 roku ( wymóg zużycia  energii pierwotnej  dla nowych domów poniżej 70 kwh/m2 ). Czyli jednym słowem kicha - wprowadza pan po raz kolejny ludzi w błąd.


Pan uważa, że podział z początku lat 90-tych ma dziś sens? 
A 30kWh/m2 to najgorszy dom izolowany i raczej mało kto się na to decyduje - a jak już to przy tak dużych potrzebach ( 30kWh/m2) zakłada pompę ciepła DC lub z inwerterem z bezpośrednim parowaniem.

----------


## perm

> Ciekawy ten podział domów , ciekawy chyba sam jest pan jego autorem, bo szerzej znana definicja domu pasywnego ( wbrew temu co Pan pisze dom pasywny to nie jest dom zeroenergetyczny ) jest inna. Czyste chciejstwo i mniemanologia stosowana. 
> PS a wykorzystując czystą energię elektryczną do niecentralnego ogrzewania  domu o zapotrzebowaniu na energię końcową 30 kwh/m2 rok i tak wyjdzie panu energia pierwotna 90 kwh/m2 rok co nie spełni wymogów które mają obowiązywać bodajże od 2021 roku ( wymóg zużycia  energii pierwotnej  dla nowych domów poniżej 70 kwh/m2 ). Czyli jednym słowem kicha - wprowadza pan po raz kolejny ludzi w błąd.


Używaj słów ktore TB może zrozumieć. Nie sa takimi 'mniemanologia', 'energia pierwotna', 'dom zeroenergetyczny'. Stanowczo zbyt trudne to dla TB. Z nim trzeba rozmawiać na poziomie - stanąć na bosaka, nałożyć sweter i od środka (cokolwiek to znaczy).

----------


## _olo_

> No to Pan poda ile kosztuje w złotówkach ogrzewanie domu 120m2 gazem, węglem i drewnem!!!! W złotówkach!!! Może Pan?[/B]


To ja pytałem o porównania kosztów, wielokrotnie, odpowiedzi nie mam tylko pytanie.

Dom 120m2  60kWh/m2/rok opalany kotłem niech już panu będzie że nie o 80% sprawności a tylko 50% sprawności wymaga spalenia niecałych 2t opału - koszt na południu Polski 1000-1100zł.

Koszt ogrzania domu 120m2 - 30kWh/m2/rok prądem - 2000-2100zł.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To ja pytałem o porównania kosztów, wielokrotnie, odpowiedzi nie mam tylko pytanie.
> 
> Dom 120m2  60kWh/m2/rok opalany kotłem niech już panu będzie że nie o 80% sprawności a tylko 50% sprawności wymaga spalenia niecałych 2t opału - koszt na południu Polski 1000-1100zł.
> 
> Koszt ogrzania domu 120m2 - 30kWh/m2/rok prądem - 2000-2100zł.


Nie policzył Pan palacza !!!! Chyba nie sądzi Pan, że ja czy tym bardziej moja mama zasypie kocioł!!!!

Ale pomijam to - liczmy 
2 tony to 80 worków – zna Pan taki kocioł co zużywa worek ekogroszku na dwie doby?  Przesadził Pan z tą sprawnością!!!
Teraz prąd – gdybym miał dom najgorzej izolowany ( 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) założyłbym powietrzną pompę ciepła z nagrzewnicą kanałową uzupełniającą np. podłogówkę elektryczną – koszt dobrej 6000-8000zł COP zimowy 4!!!  Ja mam Toshibę.
Gdybym miał dom dobrze izolowany (jak j-j) nie zakładałbym pompy do ogrzewania – bo 1000-1200kWh po 0.55 zł ( cena brutto z faktury z 23 07 2013)
Tak czy siak – mieszczę się w 1000zł

----------


## _olo_

> Nie policzył Pan palacza !!!! Chyba nie sądzi Pan, że ja czy tym bardziej moja mama zasypie kocioł!!!!
> 
> Ale pomijam to - liczmy 
> 2 tony to 80 worków – zna Pan taki kocioł co zużywa worek ekogroszku na dwie doby?  Przesadził Pan z tą sprawnością!!!
> Teraz prąd – gdybym miał dom najgorzej izolowany ( 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) założyłbym powietrzną pompę ciepła z nagrzewnicą kanałową uzupełniającą np. podłogówkę elektryczną – koszt dobrej 6000-8000zł COP zimowy 4!!!  Ja mam Toshibę.
> Gdybym miał dom dobrze izolowany (jak j-j) nie zakładałbym pompy do ogrzewania – bo 1000-1200kWh po 0.55 zł ( cena brutto z faktury z 23 07 2013)
> Tak czy siak – mieszczę się w 1000zł


Sprawność zredukowałem o ok 30% w stosunku do danych katalogowych.
Mowa była o domach 30 a nie 10 kwh/m2 więc nie 1000zł. 
Jeżeli mowa o domku 10 kWh i 1000zł to podobny koszt grzania jak domu 60kw np węglem (moja mama nie ma problemu wrzucić kilka łopat węgla do kotła w ciągu dnia, jeżeli ktoś nie jest obłożnie chorym inwalidą nie ma z tym najmniejszego problemu) jednak proszę powiedzieć w takiej sytuacji po ilu latach inwestycja w taki dom (jego konstrukcję, izolację i system ogrzewania)  się zwróci ? Zapewne nigdy bo przecież koszty ogrzewania podobne. Jaka ma się trwałość (spokojnie 25 lat) i awaryjność kotła zasypowego który kosztuje 2500 zł  w stosunku do pompy ciepła za 8-10 tys ? Jak wymienić uszkodzoną matę grzewczą ? Etc.

Wiadomo, fajnie sie nie pobrudzić ale ekonomia w tym żadna.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie policzył Pan palacza !!!! Chyba nie sądzi Pan, że ja czy tym bardziej moja mama zasypie kocioł!!!!
> 
> Ale pomijam to - liczmy 
> 2 tony to 80 worków – zna Pan taki kocioł co zużywa worek ekogroszku na dwie doby?  Przesadził Pan z tą sprawnością!!!


Szwagier taki ma często nawet na 3 dni jeden worek i w pakiecie jeszcze ma CWU.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

8000zł to pompa ciepła z instalacją i to dobra. Pan myli z pompami ciepła z lat 90-tych co zastępowały kocioł mi grzały wodę w zasobniku.

 Dlaczego Pan jest przeciwny, by ktoś chciał bezobsługowy system ogrzewania, z opłatami 1000zł w sezonie?

  U mnie kominy zaplombowali. Nic się nie pytali ! Kiedy to zrobią u Pana?

----------


## _olo_

> 8000zł to pompa ciepła z instalacją i to dobra. Pan myli z pompami ciepła z lat 90-tych co zastępowały kocioł mi grzały wodę w zasobniku.
> 
>  Dlaczego Pan jest przeciwny, by ktoś chciał bezobsługowy system ogrzewania, z opłatami 1000zł w sezonie?
> 
>   U mnie kominy zaplombowali. Nic się nie pytali ! Kiedy to zrobią u Pana?


Pewnie nigdy nie zrobią tego u mnie bo dopłacając do budowy domu dobrze izolowanego wraz z osprzętem grzewczym np 70000 to przez 30 lat będzie mnie to kosztowało 1000zł za ogrzewanie + 2300zł dodatkowy koszt budowy domu izolowanego rozłożony na te 30 lat (o ile w tym czasie pompa ciepła nie padnie ze 2 razy) - łącznie za to czyste i oszczędne grzanie zapłacę 3300 zamiast 1100 + ewentualna wymiana kotła CO, który także w tym czasie zapewne padnie +100zł. Więcej niż 30 lat może nie pożyję.

----------


## plusfoto

> 8000zł to pompa ciepła z instalacją i to dobra.


,
Ja bardzo poproszę o namiar na firmę. Potrzebuję taką 6-7kW razem z CWU

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Coś Pan źle liczy -- odejmując 70000zł - domy izolowane są najtańsze inwestycyjnie - nie posiadają centralnego ogrzewania a izolacja połozona zgodnie z prawami fizyki - czyli tak by izolowała - nie jest droższa. 
  Ile lat Panu pozwolą palić?
Opowiem Panu jak było w 1995- 
Inwestor: Po cholerę mam izolować!!! Zakopię zbiornik zaleję olejem opałowym ( 0.60zł / litr) - nawet jak mi spali 2000 litrów ( 1200 zł) w sezonie to izolacja mi się nigdy nie zwróci!!!
  Już po 2-3 latach Szanowny inwestor zrozumiał boleśnie, że dom nieizolowany - jest drogi.

Dlaczego Pan tak przed izolacją przestrzega tych co nie mogą palić w kotłowni, lub po prostu sobie tego nawet nie wyobrażają?

----------


## plusfoto

Ja tu nie widzę nikogo kto by przestrzegał przed izolacją - natomiast jest wielu którzy przestrzegają przed bezsensowną izolacją a to dwie różne sprawy. Doskonale chyba pan zdaje sobie sprawę chyba z tego że izolacja do pewnej grubości ma sens a powyżej tej grubości staje się całkowicie bezsensowna.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Izolacja od gruntu zaczyna się od 30cm styropianu, a dom nieizolowany to dom zużywający ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie. 
W domach izolowanych nie jest możliwe instalowanie centralnego ogrzewania - czy naprawdę nie widzi Pan zwalczających izolację? 
 Izolacja to wymierna sprawa !!

----------


## plusfoto

> czy naprawdę nie widzi Pan zwalczających izolację?


Na prawdę nie widzę. Natomiast wiem że bezsensem jet dokładanie kolejnych cm izolacji po to tylko aby np. przy wydatku na ogrzewanie rzędu 1200zł zaoszczędzić 20 w stosunku rocznym.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dokłada się izolacji by nie robić centralnego - a to obniża koszty. Poza tym, ważne jest gdzie dokładamy - są miejsca gdzie można zmniejszyć. 

 Przykładowo - 100m2 dom izolowany w stanie surowym ( 10-20kWh/m2 rocznie ) kosztuje 120 000 zł a instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego 9000zł w przypadku instalacji zeroenergetycznej 18000zł.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ,
> Ja bardzo poproszę o namiar na firmę. Potrzebuję taką 6-7kW razem z CWU


 Takie pompy montowało się w latach 90-tych - w domach izolowanych centralnego nie da się zrobić. na dom 100-200m2 pompa na 350-do 900W
Kolejna sprawa - nigdy nie łączy się w się w jednym funkcji ogrzewania domu i ogrzewania cwu .

 Dziś się takich drożyzn po prostu nie stosuje.  

 W 1995 roku wchodzi Windows 95 


> Czy każdy mógł sobie pozwolić na instalację Windows 95? Wymagania sprzętowe nie były zbyt wygórowane: procesor 386DX (zalecany 486), 4 MB pamięci RAM (zalecane 8 MB), wolna przestrzeń dyskowa ok 50 MB, VGA (zalecane SVGA z 256 kolorami) oraz napęd CD-ROM lub stacja dyskietek 3,5" (początkowe edycje Windows 95 były dostępne również na dyskietkach). Życie udowodniło jednak, że prawdziwe wymagania oscylują wokół Pentium 75 i 8 MB pamięci RAM. W pełni komfortową pracę zaś gwarantowała konfiguracja rzędu Pentium 100 wraz z 16 MB RAM.


 Taki komputer kosztował ponad 10 000 zł -     Dałby Pan tyle za nowy sprzęt o takich parametrach? 

 Pan uważa, że dziś się powinno tak samo budować?????? 
Wtedy - kWh 0.21 zł m3 gazu 0.40zł litr oleju 0.60 zł tona węgla 70-90zł




> natomiast jest wielu którzy przestrzegają przed bezsensowną izolacją a to dwie różne sprawy


Pan to napisze dr Ludomirowi Dudzie?
Zacytuję:



> Biorąc dodatkowo pod uwagę, że z wszystkich przegród jedynie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie jest z przyczyn ekonomicznych niewykonalne, stosowanie cieńszych warstw ocieplenia niż 30cm jest dla inwestora ekonomicznym absurdem. Zatem z punktu widzenia etyki projektant, który nie przedstawia inwestorowi tego rachunku, albo o nim nie wie czyli jest głupcem, albo mu się nie chce czyli jest łajdakiem.

----------


## surgi22

Dlaczego Pan okłamuje ludzi Panie TB ??? Ktoś Panu za to płaci ?? Przez Pańskie głupoty ludzi którzy chcą sensownie ocieplić dom nie zrobią tego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dom izolowany zużywa do 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Ponieważ za 7 lat ekonomicznie będzie wymuszany standard "zero" 
http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia 
To sensownie wg Szanownego Pana jest: A+,A, B, C, D,E
_Klasa energetyczna	Ocena energetyczna	Zużycie na ogrzewanie na m2
A+	Plus energetyczny	Sprzedaje kWh
A	samowystarczalny	Pokrywa swoje potrzeby
B	pasywny	0 kWh na ogrzewanie
C	energooszczędny	Od 1 - 15 kWh
D	Izolowany 	15 - 30 kWh
E	Energochłonny 	Nieizolowany – ponad 30kWh
_
Co Pan uważa?

----------


## surgi22

Dlaczego Pan okłamuje ludzi Panie TB ??? Ktoś Panu za to płaci ?? Przez Pańskie głupoty ludzi którzy chcą sensownie ocieplić dom nie zrobią tego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dlaczego Pan okłamuje ludzi Panie TB ??? Ktoś Panu za to płaci ?? Przez Pańskie głupoty ludzi którzy chcą sensownie ocieplić dom nie zrobią tego.


Dlatego namawiam na ekonomiczne izolowanie.

----------


## skrabi

patrząc na częstotliwość wpisów na poszczególnych forach, wyciągam wniosek że Pan TB siedzi w domu i nic nie robi, tylko pisze bzdury na forum, nie możliwe jest wybudowanie iluś tam domów przy takiej częstotliwości wpisów na forum

----------


## surgi22

Wymóg w zużywania po 2021 roku poniżej 70 kw/h m2 rok dotyczy nie *energii końcowej* ale *energii pierwotnej*, nie rób innym wody z mózgu pisząc wciąż o 30 kw/k m2 rok - bo przy ogrzewaniu niecentralnym prądem to 30 kwh/m2 rok energii końcowej to 90 kw/h m2 rok energii pierwotnej - a więc przekracza dopuszczalne normy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Gdy kończą się argumenty, w erystyce przechodzi się na osobę i próbuje się ja ośmieszyć, zrobić głupca.

 Głupota jest nie izolować domów, a skrajnością jest pozostawianie ogromnych strat ciepła tam gdzie nigdy nie będzie można dołożyć. 

Dr Ludomir Duda
*Biorąc dodatkowo pod uwagę, że z wszystkich przegród jedynie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie jest z przyczyn ekonomicznych niewykonalne, stosowanie cieńszych warstw ocieplenia niż 30cm jest dla inwestora ekonomicznym absurdem. Zatem z punktu widzenia etyki projektant, który nie przedstawia inwestorowi tego rachunku, albo o nim nie wie czyli jest głupcem, albo mu się nie chce czyli jest łajdakiem.*

----------


## perm

> ...
> Pan to napisze dr Ludomirowi Dudzie?
> Zacytuję:


Dr Duda.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . Chemik, specjalista od gaszenia pożarów. Taki sam wiarygodny jak i TB czyli w ogóle.

----------


## surgi22

Wymóg w zużywania po 2021 roku poniżej 70 kw/h m2 rok dotyczy nie energii końcowej ale energii pierwotnej, nie rób innym wody z mózgu pisząc wciąż o 30 kw/k m2 rok - bo przy ogrzewaniu niecentralnym prądem to 30 kwh/m2 rok energii końcowej to 90 kw/h m2 rok energii pierwotnej - a więc przekracza dopuszczalne normy. 
*Czemu Pan okłamuje ludzi Panie TB ??? Czy to pseudoreklama Pana sklepu ???*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wymóg w zużywania po 2021 roku poniżej 70 kw/h m2 rok dotyczy nie *energii końcowej* ale *energii pierwotnej*, nie rób innym wody z mózgu pisząc wciąż o 30 kw/k m2 rok - bo przy ogrzewaniu niecentralnym prądem to 30 kwh/m2 rok energii końcowej to 90 kw/h m2 rok energii pierwotnej - a więc przekracza dopuszczalne normy.


Szkoda, że Pan nie czyta co piszę. 
W domach najgorzej izolowanych - zużycie do 30kWh/m2 opłaca się montować pompy ciepła sterowane inwerterem lub DC z BEZPOŚREDNIM SKRAPLANIEM LUB PAROWANIEM  z zimowym COP 4. W domach 10kWh takie pompy już ekonomiczne nie są
 I z 30kWh/m2 robi się... 8

----------


## surgi22

Ale to co teraz pan pisze to już inwestycja w CO z PC. *Za darmo Pan tego nie zrobi.*

----------


## surgi22

Panie TB. Mam nieustanne wrażenia iż proponując jedynie słuszną wg Pana metodę izolacji od środka i rezygnację z CO , i zastosowanie grzania niecentralnego prądem i/lub użyciu PC z nagrzewaniem nadmuchowym próbuje Pan napędzić Sobie nowych klientów do *Pana sklepu* - jest to głęboko nieetyczne ( nie wiem dlaczego jest tolerowane przez redakcję Muratora).
Nikt rozsądny nie neguje konieczności izolacji ,ale zastosowanej w sposób sensowny i ekonomiczny. To co Pan proponuje to oszołomstwo i pseudomarketing. Proszę w ten sposób nie szukać sobie nowych klientów dla *Pana sklepu.*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panie TB. Mam nieustanne wrażenia iż proponując jedynie słuszną wg Pana metodę izolacji od środka i rezygnację z CO , i zastosowanie grzania niecentralnego prądem i/lub użyciu PC z nagrzewaniem nadmuchowym próbuje Pan napędzić Sobie nowych klientów do *Pana sklepu* - jest to głęboko nieetyczne ( nie wiem dlaczego jest tolerowane przez redakcję Muratora).
> Nikt rozsądny nie neguje konieczności izolacji ,ale zastosowanej w sposób sensowny i ekonomiczny. To co Pan proponuje to oszołomstwo i pseudomarketing. Proszę w ten sposób nie szukać sobie nowych klientów dla *Pana sklepu.*


 A myślałem, że nauka poszła w las! Cieszę się, że Pan zrozumiał rolę izolacji, oraz dlaczego sprzedawcy centralnego tak z izolacją walczą!

Tak Szanowny Panie - nie da się pogodzić izolowania domów z ogrzewaniem domów - to wojna! A inwestor wybiera, czy izoluje czy ogrzewa. Koniec ery ogrzewania ( 2020 rok ) jest już znany i się szybko zbliża.

 Pan jest inwestorem ( domniemywam ) - co Pan wybrał? Domyślam się, że grzać! I teraz jak jest za późno - to Pan Siebie chce przekonać, że dobrze zrobił !  
 Może Pan sprawdzić na wszystkich forach - nigdzie bzdurom nikt nie tyle czasu i uwagi !  Tak więc Pan by chciał by to były bzdury!




> nie wiem dlaczego jest tolerowane przez redakcję Muratora)


 Czym się zajmuje i co będę pisał - redakcja Muratora zna nie od dziś ( np polemika z prof Pogorzelskim Murator 8/1997 ) - skoro mnie zaprosili - to zdecydowali, że nadszedł czas izolować nie ogrzewać.

----------


## perm

> ...
>  Czym się zajmuje i co będę pisał - redakcja Muratora zna nie od dziś ( np polemika z prof Pogorzelskim Murator 8/1997 ) - skoro mnie zaprosili - to zdecydowali, że nadszedł czas izolować nie ogrzewać.


Nie, nie! O tym że izolować trzeba wiedzą wszyscy. Redakcja szukała pajaca i znalazła. Dobrze wiedzą jakie idiotyzmy TB wypisuje i wiedzą że zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto będzie próbował polemizować. Tylko o to chodziło. Mamy na forum małpę na smyczy redakcji. Chodźcie, oglądajcie!

----------


## _olo_

> Nie, nie! O tym że izolować trzeba wiedzą wszyscy. Redakcja szukała pajaca i znalazła. Dobrze wiedzą jakie idiotyzmy TB wypisuje i wiedzą że zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto będzie próbował polemizować. Tylko o to chodziło. Mamy na forum małpę na smyczy redakcji. Chodźcie, oglądajcie!


Panie Tomaszu, jak koledzy wspomnieli - nikt nie zwalcza izolowania ale wszystko trzeba robić z głową, bez fanatyzowania, 50zł rocznie za brak dodatkowych 15cm styropianu w gruncie nikogo nie doprowadzi do bankructwa.

Budując uwzględnić wszystkie koszty i profity - pan to robi wybiórczo aż do bólu

Budując dom 30kWh/m2 również daje pan zarobić przemysłowi energetycznemu - i to nie bezpośrednio polskim kopalniom lub polskim lasom kupując paliwo a elektrowniom w sporej części już nie polskim. Zużycie energii pierwotnej jak już kolega wspomniał ma pan może nieco mniejsze niż właściciel domu 60-70kWh/m2 opalanego paliwami stałymi tyle, że on sam pali tym paliwem a panu je spala elektrownia nakładając dodatkową swoją SPORĄ marżę, tym sposobem nie ma pan wcale tańszego w ogrzewaniu domu a z pewnością nie tańszy w budowie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Budując dom 30kWh/m2 również daje pan zarobić przemysłowi energetycznemu - i to nie bezpośrednio polskim kopalniom lub polskim lasom kupując paliwo a elektrowniom w sporej części już nie polskim


 Może jeszcze raz ... Przy tak źle izolowanych domach ( 30 kWh/m2 to najgorzej możliwie izolowany dom - zakładam powietrzną pompę ciepła DC lub z inwerterem z *BEZPOŚREDNIM* SKRAPLANIEM LUB PAROWANIEM . O MOCY 400 MAKSYMALNIE 500W / 100m2 domu . Pompa taka ma zimą COP 4 czyli dom np. 150m2 zużyje około 8 kWh dziennie - Dorobienie OZE do takiego zapotrzebowania - to tania i niedroga sprawa .

Proszę zobaczyć jak wygląda płyta Legalett dają 40cm styropianu

http://www.linterm.fi/legalett/Esitt...t%C2%AE-video/

----------


## perm

> ...
> Proszę zobaczyć jak wygląda płyta Legalett dają 40cm styropianu
> 
> http://www.linterm.fi/legalett/Esitteet+%26+Ohjeet/Legalett%C2%AE-video/


Czy jest na forum lekarz?

----------


## forgetit

> Kociołkiem na drewno to taki dom spali nie 60kWh/m2 a 160!!!


To przykład tej nowej termodynamiki wg p. Dudy?
Jak dom o zapotrzebowaniu 60kWh/m2 przy zmianie źródła ciepła nagle zapotrzebuje 160kWh/m2.
Weź się Pan ogarnij, bo się coraz bardziej pogrążasz.

----------


## _olo_

> To przykład tej nowej termodynamiki wg p. Dudy?
> Jak dom o zapotrzebowaniu 60kWh/m2 przy zmianie źródła ciepła nagle zapotrzebuje 160kWh/m2.
> Weź się Pan ogarnij, bo się coraz bardziej pogrążasz.


Autorowi zapewne chodziło o to, że przy niewielkim zapotrzebowaniu na energię - a takowe ma dom 60kWh/m2 o powierzchni 120m2 - kocioł nie pracuje na właściwych parametrach grzania w swoim optimum sprawności, jednak nieco przesadził z ujmowaniem tej sprawności szacując ją na 37%. Tak się składa, że kotły gazowe czy nawet na paliwa stałe też nie są dziś tak prymitywne jak 30 lat temu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Sprawność kotła drastycznie spada wraz z mocą. Tylko, że sprawność kotła to nie to samo, co sprawność systemu.
Biorąc pod uwagę sprawność kotła przy małych potrzebach i sprawność systemu - ciepło pozostawione w pomieszczeniach nie = ciepłu wytworzonemu przez kocioł - Miej Pan zużyje węgla na niecentralne ogrzewanie prądem domu izolowanego - niż przy ogrzewaniu węglem.

----------


## surgi22

Panie TB - proszę sobie przeczytać ostatni numer Muratora gdzie jest sugestia że w warunkach Polski prawdopodobnie po 2021 roku będzie wymóg zużywania mniej niż 30-50 kW/h/ m2 rok ENERGII PIERWOTNEJ i to zarówno na ogrzewanie, chłodzenie jak i wentylację, co oznacza w przypadku propagowanych przez Pana rozwiązań tj. domu szkieletowego ogrzewanego niecentralnie prądem zejścia do parametrów 10-17 kW/h m2 rok zapotrzebowania na ENERGIE KONCOWĄ. 
Wbrew temu co Pan pisze nie jest to tak tanie bo bez zainwestowania w ocieplenie ( i to nie tylko podłogi ale również ścian i dachu ) trzeba będzie pomyśleć o kilku dodatkowych rzeczach np. osadzeniu okien i drzwi w warstwie ocieplenia, zastosowaniu rolet do okien ( przynajmniej w tych od południa i zachodu - bo przy dobrym ociepleniu bez odcięcia od zysków słonecznych znacznie wzrośnie zużycie energii na chłodzenie ) , usytuowanie budynku względem stron świata, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń , unikanie mostków cieplnych itp. itd. Jest to zdecydowanie bardziej skomplikowane niż powtarzane prze Pana jak mantra 30cm styro pod podłogą. 
Z drugiej strony Pana rozumiem - bez wmówienia przez Pana inwestorom że tylko maksymalnie ocieplony dom ( od środka )  z niecentralnym ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym może zapewnić spełnienie norm może Pan za parę lat zwijać interes. 
Jeśli inwestorzy zrozumieją że wystarczy zastosować ogrzewanie biomasą ( o współczynniku energii końcowej do energii pierwotnej *0,2*  a prąd ma *3* ) i ocieplenie tradycyjnego domu murowanego do zapotrzebowania na energię końcową ok.50 - 70 kW/h m2 rok - co da im zapotrzebowanie na energię pierwotną na poziomie 10-14 kW/h m2 rok .Spełnienie wymogów dyrektywy unijnej w cuglach a inwestycyjnie jest to nieporównywalnie taniej .
 Ciężko będzie się Panu ostać ze Swoim sklepem. Co jak co ale znaczna część naszych rodaków pieniądze potrafi liczyć.  
Musi Pan zrozumieć że dyrektywa unijna nie mówi o zapotrzebowaniu na *energię końcową*  ale postuluje jak najmniejsze zapotrzebowanie na *energię pierwotną* ( preferencja stosowania tzw odnawialnych źródeł energii ). W Polsce gdzie produkcja energii elektrycznej jest oparta na spalaniu węgla ogrzewanie tylko prądem będzie mocno dyskusyjne. Nawet zastosowanie do ogrzewania  PC o np. SPF ok. 3-4 ( zamiast prądu )  spowoduje że i tak dom ogrzewany  PC będzie musiał być 4-5 razy lepiej ocieplony niż dom ogrzewany biomasą aby osiągnąć takie samo zapotrzebowanie na *energię pierwotną.* 
PS pozostanie Panu za 7-8 lat zmienić profil sklepu i pomyśleć o sprzedaży kotłów na biomasę.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie... Ekonomiczny sens spalania biomasy, kolektorów, energii wiatru - jest wyłącznie przy duuuużo większych potrzebach niż dom izolowany.

Jeszcze raz Panu napiszę - dlaczego nie spotyka się domów jednorodzinnych 30-80kWh/m2 rocznie. Bo ogrzewanie centralne nie potrafi w sezonie grzewczym wyprodukować mniej jak 9000kWh (i to chyba zaniżyłem) a kotłowniach na paliwa stałe minimum jest 2x większe 18000kWh - stąd ta walka z izolacją. 
 Skupmy się, zatem na domach izolowanych. Jak już ktoś trafił na architekta posiadającego wiedzę w temacie ( Szanowny HenoK dostał przykładowy post 40 cm izolacji od gruntu, w ścianie i w dachu) i zdecydował się dom izolować, to nie robi go w najgorszej wersji (30kWh/m2 ). tylko 10kWh/m2 ( jak np. j-j)
 Jeżeli obawiamy się górnego zużycia - to można za kilka tysięcy zł założy powietrzną pompę ciepła w wersji kanałowej czy ściennej z COP ponad 5 (średni zimą 4) ( tylko nie pompę z lat 90-tych!!! chodzi o ppc z bezpośrednim parowaniem ) i zejść poniżej 10Kwh/m2 rocznie.

  Pisanie o kotłowniach zużywających 5000- 8000 kWh jest czystą teorią i brakiem doświadczenia.
Tu trzeba się zdecydować - izolujemy dom czy ogrzewamy centralnie.

  Ponieważ przy identycznych izolacjach w ścianie dachu i podłodze - więcej ciepła ucieka do gruntu niż pozostałymi przegrodami - tak ważna jest ta izolacja.

  Profesor Krzysztof Żmijewski ( twórca KAPE ( Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.

Pan postawił na ogrzewanie - dlaczego Pan zabrania innym postawi na izolację?  Tych spraw się nie da pogodzić

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> bez odcięcia od zysków słonecznych znacznie wzrośnie zużycie energii na chłodzenie


  Mit . Podałem telefon i zaprosiłem chętnych co blisko mieszkają by przyjechali i sprawdzili - nie włączałem klimy w te upały - termos działa w obie strony. Wystarczy mięć okiennice lub podwójne zasłony - od wewnątrz normalna od okna warstwa odbijająca promieniowanie. Do tego pozamykane okna i wentylację mechaniczną z czerpnią na nienagrzanej ścianie.

 Problem może by gdy mamy zbyt dużą akumulację przy dobrej izolacji - zakumulowane ciepło gdy nas w dzień nie ma - dodaje się do ciepła bytowego - i mamy klops.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W Polsce gdzie produkcja energii elektrycznej jest oparta na spalaniu węgla ogrzewanie tylko prądem będzie mocno dyskusyjne. Nawet zastosowanie do ogrzewania PC o np. SPF ok. 3-4 ( zamiast prądu )


Szanowny Panie - o czym Pan pisze...  cztery, 6 czy nawet 8 kWh dziennie - problem ???  To telewizor z komputerem więcej biorą

----------


## HenoK

> Dr Ludomir Duda
> *Biorąc dodatkowo pod uwagę, że z wszystkich przegród jedynie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie jest z przyczyn ekonomicznych niewykonalne, stosowanie cieńszych warstw ocieplenia niż 30cm jest dla inwestora ekonomicznym absurdem. Zatem z punktu widzenia etyki projektant, który nie przedstawia inwestorowi tego rachunku, albo o nim nie wie czyli jest głupcem, albo mu się nie chce czyli jest łajdakiem.*


Pisał już o tym wcześniej *perm* - w artykule http://porady.domiporta.pl/poradnik/...zy_lepiej.html dr Duda zaleca, aby współczynnik U dla podłogi na gruncie dać 0,225W/(m2*K). Aby to osiągnąć, wg niego wystarczy izolacja ze styropianu o grubości 8cm. 
Ponieważ jest to artykuł skierowany do szerokiej rzeszy inwestorów, wynika z niego, że dr Ludomir Duda był pisząc ten artykuł głupcem, bo nie zdawał sobie sprawy z tego, że jest to zbyt słaba izolacja, albo łajdakiem, bo wiedząc o tym bo wiedząc o tym świadomie narażał inwestorów na późniejsze straty.
*Ponieważ twierdzi Pan, że od 2006 r. dr Duda zdawał sobie sprawę z tego, że te 8cm to zbyt słaba izolacja, wniosek nasuwa się jeden, zgodnie z własną definicją jest łajdakiem.*

----------


## HenoK

> Jak już ktoś trafił na architekta posiadającego wiedzę w temacie ( Szanowny HenoK dostał przykładowy post 40 cm izolacji od gruntu, w ścianie i w dachu) i zdecydował się dom izolować, to nie robi go w najgorszej wersji (30kWh/m2 ). tylko 10kWh/m2 ( jak np. j-j)


Pozwolę sobie zacytować fragment tego mitycznego maila:



> Bardzo proszę o kalkulację wykonania wentylacji mchanicznej dla domu 
> jednorodzinnego (załączniki pdf). Jesli jest taka możliwość, proszę o 
> skalkulowanie także opcji z robocizną. Dom położony koło Krakowa.
> Budynek ma około 190m2 powierzchni, będzie wybudowany w technologi STEICO 
> (belka dwuteowa) ściana zewnętrzna izolacja 40 cm wełny drzewnej, dach 40cm, 
> płyta fundamentowa izolowana 40 cm styropianu.
> Garaż i oszklona weranda od strony zachodniej na osobnej płycie i 
> nieogrzewana.
> 
> ...


Tak jak Panu odpisałem:



> Co do Pana maila, to jest to typowe zapytanie ofertowe. Zazwyczaj takich zapytań przygotowuje się na etapie planowania inwestycji kilka, a nawet kilkanaście, po czym ze złożonych ofert wybiera się optymalną dla inwestora. Dobrze jeśli w ślad za wyborem konkretnej oferty idzie informacja do pozostałych oferentów, ale często inwestorzy o tym zapominają, i nawet Pan nie będzie wiedział, dlaczego wybrali inne rozwiązanie.
> Każdy inwestor ma inne preferencje. Dla jednego będą istotne niskie koszty inwestycyjne (bo ma np. ograniczoną zdolność kredytową), dla innego ważne będą niskie koszty eksploatacyjne, dla jeszcze innego bezobsługowość całego domu.
> Na pewno nie jest Pan w stanie "dogodzić" każdemu inwestorowi i jeszcze na tym zarobić, a przecież o to przede wszystkim chodzi w biznesie.


Dodam jeszcze, że wcale nie jest pewne, czy wybrana na tym etapie technologia budowy będzie rzeczywiście zrealizowana.
Często inwestorzy nabierają się na różne materiały reklamowe jakiejś firmy (w tym wypadku STEICO), a potem po podsumowaniu wszystkich kosztów ją zmieniają, lepszą dla nich pod względem ekonomicznym (przy czym ekonomia może oznaczać np. zbyt małą zdolność kredytową).
Jeszcze o tej wiedzy w temacie, posiadanej przez architektów. 
Każdy architekt dostaje mnóstwo propozycji współpracy od różnych firm, których celem jest "ulokowanie" ich produktu w projekcie. W ślad za wykorzystaniem konkretnej technologii idą pieniądze, oczywiście dla projektanta, a nie inwestora - on zazwyczaj do tego wszystkiego będzie musiał dopłacić.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Pisał już o tym wcześniej *perm* - w artykule http://porady.domiporta.pl/poradnik/...zy_lepiej.html dr Duda zaleca, aby współczynnik U dla podłogi na gruncie dać 0,225W/(m2*K). Aby to osiągnąć, wg niego wystarczy izolacja ze styropianu o grubości 8cm. 
> Ponieważ jest to artykuł skierowany do szerokiej rzeszy inwestorów, wynika z niego, że dr Ludomir Duda był pisząc ten artykuł głupcem, bo nie zdawał sobie sprawy z tego, że jest to zbyt słaba izolacja, albo łajdakiem, bo wiedząc o tym bo wiedząc o tym świadomie narażał inwestorów na późniejsze straty.
> *Ponieważ twierdzi Pan, że od 2006 r. dr Duda zdawał sobie sprawę z tego, że te 8cm to zbyt słaba izolacja, wniosek nasuwa się jeden, zgodnie z własną definicją jest łajdakiem.*


Ale zmądrzał - zbadał sprawę i nie upiera się przy tym. Upieranie się jest oznaką głupoty! 



> że dr Ludomir Duda był pisząc ten artykuł głupcem


Żeby Pan wiedział jak krytykowałem dr Dudę w latach 1993 - 2000!? Pisał wtedy:  _bardzo opłaca się zmodernizować instalację grzewczą, natomiast ocieplenie jest bardzo kosztowną i mało opłacalną inwestycją 

_

  Ważne jest wyciąganie wniosków z błędów, a głupiec tego nie czyni.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dodam jeszcze, że wcale nie jest pewne, czy wybrana na tym etapie technologia budowy będzie rzeczywiście zrealizowana.


 Podałem to nie jako realizację, a jako przykład, że są architekci co projektują 40 cm styro od gruntu. 

  Jeżeli Pan ten temat studiował i się na tym zna! To dlaczego Sobie samemu dał Pan 10 cm??? Założę się, że dziś Pan wie, że to za mało!!! A skoro tak to był Pan źle nauczony!!!!  Mam rację czy nie?

----------


## perm

> ...
>   Ponieważ przy identycznych izolacjach w ścianie dachu i podłodze - więcej ciepła ucieka do gruntu...


No i jak tu nie mówić o zidioceniu? Kolejny raz powtarzana bzdura beż żadnych dowodów o które w końcu wiele razy TB był proszony. Małpa potrafi tylko powtarzać? Małpa nie potrafi myśleć?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To znaczy ze ogrzewanie podlogowe i PC nie jest ogrzewaniem centralnym?
> 
> 
> PC PP tez nie.
> 
> Mogl bym tez prosic o jakies linki do PC PP 400 jak i 500W.


   W latach 90-tych pompa ciepła była wstawiana w miejsce kotłowni . Czyli płaciliśmy za ciepło wytworzone a nie odebrane. A dziś stosuje się pompy ciepła z bezpośrednim ( nie pośrednim) parowaniem czy skraplaniem. Jest co prawda jednostka centralna, - ale energię pobierają od niej jednostki wewnętrzne. Czyli jak chodzi jedna - płacimy za jedną - jak przy grzejnikach elektrycznych.
  Czyli tak naprawdę płacimy za pracę jednostek wewnętrznych .

  Jak mam w mieszkaniu jednostkę zewnętrzną z 350W toshiby daisekai - przerobioną do współpracy z kanałówką fuji  - niestety, fabryczne urządzenia dopiero w Polsce raczkują .   Szwagier założył sobie multisplita Fuji 960W W na 4 pokoje w domu i grzeje i chłodzi chałupę z 79' z żużla -

----------


## surgi22

> Mit . Podałem telefon i zaprosiłem chętnych co blisko mieszkają by przyjechali i sprawdzili - nie włączałem klimy w te upały - termos działa w obie strony. Wystarczy mięć okiennice lub podwójne zasłony - od wewnątrz normalna od okna warstwa odbijająca promieniowanie. Do tego pozamykane okna i wentylację mechaniczną z czerpnią na nienagrzanej ścianie.
> 
>  Problem może by gdy mamy zbyt dużą akumulację przy dobrej izolacji - zakumulowane ciepło gdy nas w dzień nie ma - dodaje się do ciepła bytowego - i mamy klops.


Jeżeli uważa Pan że okiennice i rolety mamy za darmo to chętnie Pana o kilka poproszę. 
Nie każdy chce całe lato spędzać przy zamkniętych okiennicach i opuszczonych roletach, bez otwierania drzwi , gotowania itp.
 Sama wentylacja mechaniczna bez GWC w upały nic Panu nie da - przy 32 stopniach na zewnątrz ( w cieniu ) nawet jeśli jest na nienagrzanej ścianie będzie zaciągać do wnętrza domu 32 C , no chyba że jak Pan wychodzi do pracy to wyłączy Pan wentylację. W jaki sposób przy pracującej wentylacji mechanicznej ( nieważne z reku czy bez ) chce Pan przy 32C na zewnątrz mieć w domu szkieletowym 23 C ??  Bez GWC i/lub klimatyzacji jest to niemożliwe , a ani jedno ani drugie nie jest za darmo.

----------


## HenoK

> Podałem to nie jako realizację, a jako przykład, że są architekci co projektują 40 cm styro od gruntu. 
> 
>   Jeżeli Pan ten temat studiował i się na tym zna! To dlaczego Sobie samemu dał Pan 10 cm??? Założę się, że dziś Pan wie, że to za mało!!! A skoro tak to był Pan źle nauczony!!!!  Mam rację czy nie?


Skąd Pan wie, że to architekt zaproponował te 40cm styropianu pod płytą?
Rysunki załączone do maila, to jakaś bardzo wczesna koncepcja architektoniczna, niewykluczone, że wykonana przez samego inwestora (rysunkowi daleko do zgodności z Polskimi Normami). Sam inwestor pisze, że projekt jest dopiero wykonywany. Nie wiadomo jeszcze jak do niego odniesie się konstruktor. Na tym etapie projektu trudno oszacować koszty budowy, a dopiero, gdy inwestor zobaczy ile poszczególne rozwiązania kosztują, zaczyna weryfikować pierwotne założenia.

Moje 10cm izolacji od gruntu z zapasem spełniało wymogi Warunków Technicznych, a nawet wytyczne dr Dudy z tego okresu (wg niego dobrym rozwiązaniem, było już 8cm izolacji od gruntu).

Aby dać 40cm izolacji nie trzeba być architektem. Przykładem może być *jbloch* - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...02#post6067002, który dał 45cm izolacji od gruntu (być może po przeczytaniu artykułu dr Dudy).
Jeśli pierwszy audytor RP, nie zepsuty przez kłamliwą edukację na Politechnice, po kilkunastu latach studiowania tego tematu takie grubości izolacji zalecał, to skąd ja biedny żuczek, mgr inż., po Politechnice miałem czerpać wzorce?

----------


## _olo_

> Może jeszcze raz ... Przy tak źle izolowanych domach ( 30 kWh/m2 to najgorzej możliwie izolowany dom - zakładam powietrzną pompę ciepła DC lub z inwerterem z *BEZPOŚREDNIM* SKRAPLANIEM LUB PAROWANIEM . O MOCY 400 MAKSYMALNIE 500W / 100m2 domu . Pompa taka ma zimą COP 4 czyli dom np. 150m2 zużyje około 8 kWh dziennie - Dorobienie OZE do takiego zapotrzebowania - to tania i niedroga sprawa .


Ile taka instalacja z pompą ciepła kosztuje, jaka jest jej trwałość do wymiany i koszty serwisowania w czasie jej użytkowania.
Za życia zapewne ze 3 razy najmniej będzie do wymiany czego koszty rozłożywszy na lata użytkowania i wliczywszy w roczne koszty ogrzewania, dodając rozłożone na ten okres wyższe koszty budowy domu "izolowanego", podnoszą je (roczne koszty ogrzewania) znacząco, żeby nie napisać wielokrotnie. O kosztach ogrzewania w ten sposób domów większych np 250m2 (kosztach sprzętu) to już nawet nie wspominam.

Podczas gdy budując dom z CO zaizolowany do stopnia pozwalającego na optymalizację kosztów ogrzewania wybranym paliwem, koszty w przypadku standardowego sprzętu niemal nie wzrastają przez życie właściciela (z wyjątkiem ewentualnych zmian w cenach paliw ale to dotyczy również prądu i to w większym stopniu..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ile taka instalacja z pompą ciepła kosztuje, jaka jest jej trwałość do wymiany i koszty serwisowania w czasie jej użytkowania.


 kosztuje 6000zł brutto - a instalacja CO nie posiada funkcji chłodzenia. Trwałość... sprężarka trudno powiedzieć, ale pompy ciepła z modulowana mocą sprężarki ( te stare do CO pracowały 0/1 włącz wyłącz - są przynajmniej dwa razy trwalsze 
*
 Daje Pan sobie 40 cm normalnego styropianu 20 kg/m3 od gruntu, w wylewce umieszcza Pan kable grzejne na 150m2 koszt 8000zł   - na ścianie montuje np AC035FBLDEH / AC035FCADEH Samsunga ( 6000zł) i kanałami PE rozprowadza Pan po ścianach z wyjściami na 90cm od podłogi. 
 Ustawia Pan sobie bardzo precyzyjnie temperaturę podłogi termostatem o dokładności 0.1 st.C w każdym pomieszczeniu .
- straty ciepła do gruntu są pomijalne a powietrze dogrzewane z PPCi w niewielkim stopniu odbiera ciepło od wylewki. 
 Gdzie Pan tu ma duży koszt????????????????*

----------


## fotohobby

Zinteresowała mnie informacja o pompie, osiągającą  zimą COP=4 
Można prosić o bliższe informacje ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie każdy chce całe lato spędzać przy zamkniętych okiennicach i opuszczonych roletach, bez otwierania drzwi , gotowania itp.


 Jak okna otwarte - to po co pisać o chłodzeniu gwc itp. 
 A co do rolet... Napisałem zasłony z tyłem odblaskowym

----------


## plusfoto

> Zinteresowała mnie informacja o pompie, osiągającą  zimą COP=4 
> Można prosić o bliższe informacje ?


Czekaj tatka latka. Też pytałem kilka postów wcześniej i się nie doczekałem. Tyle że wtedy była mowa o 8K a nie 6. Widocznie staniały.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zinteresowała mnie informacja o pompie, osiągającą  zimą COP=4 
> Można prosić o bliższe informacje ?


Sprężarka w  pompie ciepła  na prąd stały pracujące non stop ( modulowana moc) a nie w systemie 0/1 ( duży prąd rozruchowy) zużywa prawie połowę mniej kWh na wykonanie tego samego zadania co silnik AC sterowany włącz- wyłącz - a skoro tak - to COP jest koło 6. Zimą przy dużych prozach spada do 3  - ale średnia temperatura zimą wynosi 0st.C - więc w praktyce COP na grzanie zimą jest 4.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czekaj tatka latka. Też pytałem kilka postów wcześniej i się nie doczekałem. Tyle że wtedy była mowa o 8K a nie 6. Widocznie staniały.


 8000 zł z kanałami PE a 6000zł sama kanałówka .

----------


## perm

> kosztuje 6000zł brutto - a instalacja CO nie posiada funkcji chłodzenia. Trwałość... sprężarka trudno powiedzieć, ale pompy ciepła z modulowana mocą sprężarki ( te stare do CO pracowały 0/1 włącz wyłącz - są przynajmniej dwa razy trwalsze 
> *
>  Daje Pan sobie 40 cm normalnego styropianu 20 kg/m3 od gruntu, w wylewce umieszcza Pan kable grzejne na 150m2 koszt 8000zł   - na ścianie montuje np AC035FBLDEH / AC035FCADEH Samsunga ( 6000zł) i kanałami PE rozprowadza Pan po ścianach z wyjściami na 90cm od podłogi. 
>  Ustawia Pan sobie bardzo precyzyjnie temperaturę podłogi termostatem o dokładności 0.1 st.C w każdym pomieszczeniu .
> - straty ciepła do gruntu są pomijalne a powietrze dogrzewane z PPCi w niewielkim stopniu odbiera ciepło od wylewki. 
>  Gdzie Pan tu ma duży koszt????????????????*


 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Co za pomysł! Czy ktoś może tego pajaca powstrzymać przed wygłaszaniem takich bzdur? Są gdzieś granice tolerancji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zinteresowała mnie informacja o pompie, osiągającą  zimą COP=4 
> Można prosić o bliższe informacje ?


Pan Sobie wygoogluje hitachi COP 6.36

----------


## perm

> Pan Sobie wygoogluje hitachi COP 6.36


Cała twoja wiedza to z googla, nie? Plus to co usłyszałeś w maglu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

* 40 cm normalnego styropianu 20 kg/m3 od gruntu, w wylewce umieszcza się kable grzejne z termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu - na ścianie montuje się np AC035FBLDEH / AC035FCADEH Samsunga ( 6000zł) i kanałami PE rozprowadza Pan po ścianach z wyjściami na 90cm od podłogi.
Ustawia się bardzo precyzyjnie temperaturę podłogi termostatem o dokładności 0.1 st.C w każdym pomieszczeniu .
- straty ciepła do gruntu są pomijalne a powietrze dogrzewane z PPCi w niewielkim stopniu odbiera ciepło od wylewki.* 

To najprostszy sposób do własnego wykonania domu zużywającego poniżej 10kWh/m2 z opcją chłodzenia.

----------


## perm

> * 40 cm normalnego styropianu 20 kg/m3 od gruntu, w wylewce umieszcza się kable grzejne z termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu - na ścianie montuje się np AC035FBLDEH / AC035FCADEH Samsunga ( 6000zł) i kanałami PE rozprowadza Pan po ścianach z wyjściami na 90cm od podłogi.
> Ustawia się bardzo precyzyjnie temperaturę podłogi termostatem o dokładności 0.1 st.C w każdym pomieszczeniu .
> - straty ciepła do gruntu są pomijalne a powietrze dogrzewane z PPCi w niewielkim stopniu odbiera ciepło od wylewki.* 
> 
> To najprostszy sposób do własnego wykonania domu zużywającego poniżej 10kWh/m2 z opcją chłodzenia.


Tak jest. Tak mówią w maglu a tam wiedzą co mówią.

----------


## firewall

A mnie spodobała się  wypowiedź TB. Wychodzi że w końcu po latach wychował pana Dudę na swój obraz i podobieństwo.

----------


## perm

> A mnie spodobała się  wypowiedź TB. Wychodzi że w końcu po latach wychował pana Dudę na swój obraz i podobieństwo.


Dwie małpki?

----------


## firewall

Przy czytaniu wypowiedzi TB, to 2 małpki to za mało! :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

> Pan Sobie wygoogluje hitachi COP 6.36


A może w w swej biegłości w posługiwania się googlem, sprawdzi Pan, dla jakich warunków temp zewn/wewn został podany ten COP ?

----------


## fotohobby

> * 40 cm normalnego styropianu 20 kg/m3 od gruntu, w wylewce umieszcza się kable grzejne z termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu - na ścianie montuje się np AC035FBLDEH / AC035FCADEH Samsunga ( 6000zł) i kanałami PE rozprowadza Pan po ścianach z wyjściami na 90cm od podłogi.
> Ustawia się bardzo precyzyjnie temperaturę podłogi termostatem o dokładności 0.1 st.C w każdym pomieszczeniu .
> - straty ciepła do gruntu są pomijalne a powietrze dogrzewane z PPCi w niewielkim stopniu odbiera ciepło od wylewki.* 
> 
> To najprostszy sposób do własnego wykonania domu zużywającego poniżej 10kWh/m2 z opcją chłodzenia.


I ani słowa o izolacji stropu, ścian, oknach, wentylacji.
40cm styro na gruncie, kabel, klimatyzator - wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Pozostałe izolacje załatwi izoboosterem(folia pęcherzykowa przekładana folią aluminiową). A okien nie potrzebuje.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie mam złudzeń, że przeciwnicy domów izolowanych nie są do przekonania - piszę dla tych co chcą tanio i dobrze zbudować komfortowy dom 10kWh/m2 rocznie. 

A małpy... Małpy tego nie zrozumieją, wiec nie ma czym się przejmować.

----------


## _olo_

> Nie mam złudzeń, że przeciwnicy domów izolowanych nie są do przekonania - piszę dla tych co chcą tanio i dobrze zbudować komfortowy dom 10kWh/m2 rocznie. 
> 
> A małpy... Małpy tego nie zrozumieją, wiec nie ma czym się przejmować.


Ale izolacja od gruntu - czy to 20 czy 40cm - to ostatni czynnik, który wpływa na to czy dany dom będzie miał 10kwh/m2/rok czy więcej !
Moim skromnym zdaniem - poi pierwsze straty przez okna, po drugie kształt i forma domu, po trzecie straty wentylacyjne, izolacja dachu i ścian a na końcu podłoga !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale izolacja od gruntu - czy to 20 czy 40cm - to ostatni czynnik, który wpływa na to czy dany dom będzie miał 10kwh/m2/rok czy więcej !
> Moim skromnym zdaniem - poi pierwsze straty przez okna, po drugie kształt i forma domu, po trzecie straty wentylacyjne, izolacja dachu i ścian a na końcu podłoga !


 Szanowny Panie - robię to od 1990 roku - jaki miałbym cel Pana oszukać ??? Gdyby to nie miało podstawowego znaczenia??? Proszę podać motyw!!!

Motyw dlaczego jest Pan oszukiwany, że 20 cm to wystarczy - podam Panu bez problemów!!! 
Dlaczego IZODOM 2000 daje 25 pianki podstawowej  i dokłada 12cm???? skoro to nie ma znaczenia? 

  Szanowny Panie - dom j-j i tzw pasywny Lipińskich pod Smolcem - mają tyle samo izolacji w dachu i ścianie. j-j ma kable grzewcze a Lipińscy pompy ciepła i kolektory - 
 Czy różnią się te domy ? Dom Lipińskich zużył 4 x tyle co j-j - a różnią się tylko stratami do gruntu!

----------


## perm

> Szanowny Panie - robię to od 1990 roku - jaki miałbym cel Pana oszukać ??? Gdyby to nie miało podstawowego znaczenia??? Proszę podać motyw!!!
> 
> Motyw dlaczego jest Pan oszukiwany, że 20 cm to wystarczy - podam Panu bez problemów!!! 
> Dlaczego IZODOM 2000 daje 25 pianki podstawowej  i dokłada 12cm???? skoro to nie ma znaczenia? 
> 
>   Szanowny Panie - dom j-j i tzw pasywny Lipińskich pod Smolcem - mają tyle samo izolacji w dachu i ścianie. j-j ma kable grzewcze a Lipińscy pompy ciepła i kolektory - 
>  Czy różnią się te domy ? Dom Lipińskich zużył 4 x tyle co j-j - a różnią się tylko stratami do gruntu!


Małpka dalej fika? No zrób TB fikołka, zrób, dzieci się ucieszą.

----------


## firewall

TB, nie podpieraj się *j-j*-em bo powinieneś o nim pisać że szkodnik i coś tam jeszcze, bo dom zbudował na klasycznym fundamencie. Do tego kable *centralnie* sterowane ( z tego co pamiętam). 
A to że jego dom obala twoje chore teorie to zupełnie inna bajka i szkoda że tego dziennika nie ma już na FM.

----------


## _olo_

> Szanowny Panie - robię to od 1990 roku - jaki miałbym cel Pana oszukać ??? Gdyby to nie miało podstawowego znaczenia??? Proszę podać motyw!!!
> 
> Motyw dlaczego jest Pan oszukiwany, że 20 cm to wystarczy - podam Panu bez problemów!!! 
> Dlaczego IZODOM 2000 daje 25 pianki podstawowej  i dokłada 12cm???? skoro to nie ma znaczenia? 
> 
>   Szanowny Panie - dom j-j i tzw pasywny Lipińskich pod Smolcem - mają tyle samo izolacji w dachu i ścianie. j-j ma kable grzewcze a Lipińscy pompy ciepła i kolektory - 
>  Czy różnią się te domy ? Dom Lipińskich zużył 4 x tyle co j-j - a różnią się tylko stratami do gruntu!


Ale "bo tata Marcina powiedział" to dla mnie żaden dowód, ja znam ludzi co się mieszczą w 1,5t opału jak nie ma zimy stulecia a przynajmniej tak twierdzą, do ogrzania małego domu a to raptem 800zł przy paliwach stałych, co nie znaczy, że nie patrzę na to krytycznym okiem i nie chcę dowodów.
Dla czego niby do gruntu miały by być takie same straty jak do powietrza ?? To nie pojęte i jakoś nikt tego naukowo nie chce udowodnić, jak to się dzieje, że do suchego materiału jaki jest zwykle pod domem ucieka więcej ciepła niż do powietrza, które jest w stanie zimą przyjąć każdą ilość energii a różnica temperatur w tym pierwszym przypadku wynosi 15st a w drugim nawet i 40st C, ponadto grunt pod domem na skutek upływu energii z domu akumuluje tą energię i ta różnica temperatur spada czego nie można powiedzieć o powietrzu ? Przecież to jak w pysk strzelił przeczy fizyce.

----------


## perm

> ...Przecież to jak w pysk strzelił przeczy fizyce.


A jakiej fizyce? A'la podręczniki czy a'la Brzęczkowski. Od początku tego wątku próbujemy wydobyć od TB skąd bierze te swoje "rewelacje" o 6-krotnie większej ucieczce ciepła do gruntu. Niestety jak ze wszystkim co pisze nie jest w stanie przytoczyć żadnych badań czy symulacji. On tego nie potrafi no i chyba mu na tym nie zależy. Zaprosiła redakcja pajaca by ożywić forum. Pajac stara się jak może. Jest na czym się powyżywać.  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dowód... A zużycie powyżej 30kWh/m2 to nie dowód braku wiedzy? Przecież to obciach!

----------


## firewall

30 kWh/m2/rok to marzenie większości inwestorów w Polsce. Gdyby powiedzieć normalnemu budującemu dom że jego przedmiot marzeń zużyje 1-2 tony węgla na rok to sikałby po nogach ze szczęścia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

30 to dno - znając podstawy fizyki, nie da się gorzej przy dzisiejszych materiałach.

----------


## perm

> 30 to dno - znając podstawy fizyki, nie da się gorzej przy dzisiejszych materiałach.


Powiedziała nasza forumnowa małpka. Hopsia! Do góry! Poskacz trochę. Publika czeka!

----------


## surgi22

> 30 to dno - znając podstawy fizyki, nie da się gorzej przy dzisiejszych materiałach.


Dno i obciach to Pana wypowiedzi ( prawie wszystkie z nielicznymi wyjątkami ).

----------


## nydar

Ma chłop rację.To jedna z dróg.Są inne.Też skuteczne.Ale o tym nie wie bo w fińskim czy włoskim internecie nie piszą.Znalazłem na stronce Mozambiku inne też ciekawe.Co nie oznacza że w 50% ma rację.

----------


## Andrzej733

Po co Wy ten wątek ciągniecie? Wszyscy mają rację i TB również, wszystko zależy od tego o co nam chodzi..
Budownictwo tradycyjne narzuca pewne schematy, które są powielane ze względów ekonomicznych i "nawykowych". Projektant projektuje posadowienie bezpośrednie na ławach..czy to jest dobre? Odpowiedź jest jednoznaczna..nie jest dobre ze względu na izolacyjność...bardziej opłacalne pod tym względem jest posadowienie na studniach, palach, mikropalach....czy wiele jest takich rozwiązań? , niestety mało , a to dlatego że projektanci są uczeni że ława ściana ...i nie maja chęci się "wychylać". Dlatego TB ma rację z izolacyjnością że należy izolować wszędzie aby uzyskać małe zużycie energii.
Wszyscy pozostali też maja rację pisząc że ..30 cm nie potrzebne itp..pomijam już różne epitety..mają rację dlatego że projekty narzucają pewne rozwiązania materiałowe , a względy ekonomiczne niwelują  potrzebę...myślę że bez większego trudu udałoby się znaleźć post w któym "perm" pisze o izolowaniu płyty dennej 30 cm styropianu...więc to bardziej spór dla zabicia czasu..

----------


## perm

> ...więc to bardziej spór dla zabicia czasu..


 :smile:  Jak na to wpadłeś?  :smile:  Ja teraz już jestem po prostu ciekaw jak mocno mozna naciągnąć gumkę czyjejś cierpliwości. Poza tym TB w wiekszości głupoty opowiada. Przyjemne z pożytecznym.

----------

